# Beer, Wine, Liquor-What's your latest purchase or what are you drinking now.



## gtechva

I like these threads. It's where you hear about your next favorite.

That being said

I couldn't pass this up. Lagunitas is a good company. I love hops. All my life I've been called st...Well it just looked like a good beer, and it was.



Tell me about yours. I might want to try it.


----------



## NormH3

I don't go overboard with my liquor purchases. Ten High Bourbon on the rocks does it for me.


----------



## lostmedic

Normally don't drink craft brews and stick to frequent pale ales but this one is awesome


----------



## Tgs679

Whats your latest adult beverage purchase?


----------



## quazy50

Latest purchase is leinenkugels honey weiss. Drinking glenlivet 12... Wednesday ritual. Scotch and cigar. Had the cigar earlier so scotch while I watch Suits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Tgs679 said:


> Whats your latest adult beverage purchase?


I thought there was one. Don't know what I did wrong, but couldn't find it when I searched.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Real Ale Red King and Real Heavy bombers. Also got sixers of Four Corners Honey Buzz and Community's Razzy. These are all Texas craft beers. The craft scene in Texas like a lot of other places is banging with some really stand out brewers. Like cigars, you get a lot of diversity and every day you can try something new.


----------



## JDom58

For a get together, a game of dominoes and a couple of cigars this weekend, Ron Zacapa 23 Solera Rum is a fine selection in my book


----------



## CraigT78

St. Arnold's Fancy Lawnmower and Sam Adams Summer Ale currently on tap in the cave.


----------



## Amc82

Usually an IPA of some kind. 10 barrel, dog fish head, racer 5 or some home brew when it's available. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

It's been a while, but since it is Throwback Thursday, Steve Winwood and I are back in the High Life...again


----------



## quazy50

I'm just having a screwdriver with Kettle One Vodka. Watching the Republican Primary debates.


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> I'm just having a screwdriver with Kettle One Vodka. Watching the Republican Primary debates.


My money is on your screwdriver had more substance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amc82

An IPA from Coronado brewing. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Picked up a Ardbeg Corryvreckan bottle the other day.
An Islay scotch. I don't have a cigar that stand up to its peat.


----------



## gtechva

Stopped at Total Wine and More. I didn't buy this one, but couldn't help but notice it.

I'll try to post what I got as I drink it.


----------



## gtechva

Glad to say "no it doesn't"


----------



## BelleboBaggins

I had or shared 2, 3, 4, 6, 8..........nice fresh drafts at my local watering hole.


----------



## gtechva

BelleboBaggins said:


> View attachment 54034
> 
> 
> I had or shared 2, 3, 4, 6, 8..........nice fresh drafts at my local watering hole.


Wow, that's a lot of Sierra Nevada in one place, which is A-OK by me. Wonder if it has anything to do with them opening a brewery near Asheville.

Decided to try Elm Street by Natty Greene's



It's good, but not my taste.


----------



## quazy50

My fiancé and I really enjoy Bota Box wine. Just got Nighr Hawk Black. It's good! Price is right too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BelleboBaggins

gtechva said:


> Wow, that's a lot of Sierra Nevada in one place, which is A-OK by me. Wonder if it has anything to do with them opening a brewery near Asheville.
> 
> Decided to try Elm Street by Natty Greene's
> 
> 
> 
> It's good, but not my taste.


Too much malt for an IPA?

Nah, this pub does a new brewery each month. They've done ballast pointe, stone, green flash, bell's, foothills's, etc. over the last few months. By the end of the week it will only be 1/2 SN. I love it. I have had some crazy good beers the last year or so.


----------



## gtechva

BelleboBaggins said:


> Too much malt for an IPA?
> 
> Nah, this pub does a new brewery each month. They've done ballast pointe, stone, green flash, bell's, foothills's, etc. over the last few months. By the end of the week it will only be 1/2 SN. I love it. I have had some crazy good beers the last year or so.


I guess a combination of that much malt and low IBU. If I had bought a six instead of a single, I would enjoy everyone of them. It wasn't what comes to mind when I think IPA.

Sounds like a great place to try some great beers. Good for you, brother.


----------



## lsands

I am sipping on knob creek 9yr old right now


----------



## gtechva

I never heard of an American Black Ale


----------



## quazy50

Buddy gave me this for my bachelor party. It's decent. Real smokey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BelleboBaggins

gtechva said:


> I guess a combination of that much malt and low IBU. If I had bought a six instead of a single, I would enjoy everyone of them. It wasn't what comes to mind when I think IPA.
> 
> Sounds like a great place to try some great beers. Good for you, brother.


That's kind of funny ( not making fun of you) cause IPA is English by definition. But I get what you mean completely. What we call an IPA in the U.S. Is not really an IPA but an American IPA.


----------



## gtechva

BelleboBaggins said:


> That's kind of funny ( not making fun of you) cause IPA is English but definition. But I get what you mean completely. What we call an IPA in the U.S. Is not really an IPA but an American IPA.


True. While I know they started in England, I have only been acquainted with American, mostly west coast citrus tasting IPAs, and have fell in love with them. Presently drinking a



While it states over 72 IBUs, I still miss that citrus tartness. This one is more fruit and flowery, IMO. I find my self questioning whether I can distinguish the difference in IBU versus tartness. I love trying different things that others like. How boring would it be if there was one beer, one cigar, one pipe tobacco, one wine...


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Ballast point's grapefruit sculpin is my favorite IPA. I'm right there with you!

I love cascade, chinook and centennial hops.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Carolus Rex

BelleboBaggins said:


> Ballast point's grapefruit sculpin is my favorite IPA.


Love this beer!


----------



## Destino30

Glad to see the love for Lagunitas here. Their IPAs are extraordinary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Drinking a 2006 WA state Cabernet, post steak dinner and in non breakable stem while enjoying a soak in the hot tub. 

My latest purchase was the 2006 Taittinger Comtes de Champagne Blanc de Blancs. Due for shipping short,y before the New Year, but it will rest at least 10 years in the wine cellar. Thee are just too acidic, think removing enamel off your teeth with each sip, but as the mellow with age, they become remarkable champagne. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gtechva

It's not high end, I've got plenty of the Blackberry at home, but it comes with BBQ sauce...



Stupid marketing programs!


----------



## CraigT78

Slim keg of Oak Highlands Oktoberfest and a slim keg of Dale's Pale Ale.


----------



## Bluedragon

Some Ruby Port, Fireball Whiskey in the freezer, a few hard ciders, and a local stout that I've been saving for reason I don't fully understand. I highly recommend mixing Fireball with Apple Cider. You end up with very strong cinnamon cider and it's delicious.


----------



## gtechva

Not as sweet and not as heavy as Not Your Father's


----------



## quazy50

I'm drinking a captain and rootbeer. Idk why but that's all I've been drinking lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaut

I finally got around to trying this bourbon. It's not as forceful as our favored Knob Creek 9, but it's quite tasty.


----------



## Champagne InHand

quazy50 said:


> I'm drinking a captain and rootbeer. Idk why but that's all I've been drinking lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it's a kickass drink to pair with cigars!

It's why I've been drinking so much good Spiced Rum (Sailor Jerry's was actually less expensive this week), with either Root Beer or ginger beer. 
Captain's or a good spiced rum and cola makes for a great pairing as well. Don't get me wrong Jameson's or any decent whiskey is good with ginger ale or beer, on the rocks, with soda or neat do well too.

I like a decent cognac and I have good dessert wines but I like to have more than just a small glass as I smoke through even a small sized cigar. Beer works too, but builds up those carbs and urea in the blood. Cold water is what I have now and it doesn't compliment the good cigar. AF Maduro in a short size possibly Rothschild.

Pairing well just makes the whole experience that much better. I think I actually smoke the cigar much slower if I have a good drink to sip. Just my thoughts in the subject. I'll have to try that Ciney Island Hard root beer. NmF is way too sweet even liquor end and iced up.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco




----------



## gtechva

Seeing as someone opened a distillery in my hometown, I had to give it a go. Didn't care for it neat, with ice or diet coke. Finally tried with some lemonade mix. Now that works. Could call it Appalachian Lemonade...or just drink it.


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Oh, let's see:

Adams County (Gettysburg) Winery - Rebel Red and Tears of Gettysburg a pair of fantastic wines, one is red and one is white and both are sweet
Lexington Bourbon - I am slowly working my way into different aspects of spirits, and I ruined my experience with bourbon with Jim Beam, but this one is pretty good, and I don't feel like I need to chase it to keep me from screwing up my face
Monk XXX Rum - Fantastic vanilla finish, but it needs to mellow some because it's very harsh in its youthfulness
Delaware Distilling Company Spiced Rum - Holy crap this is a great rum!
Jameson Irish Whiskey - Okay, technically I don't have a bottle of this (if I can make some more sales, I will) but my brother-in-law shared his with me, and I thought it was fantastic

Those are just some of my latest that I've acquired/had over the past three or four months.


----------



## FizixFan

A 4-pack of Dogfish Head Punkin Ale, which I've had before and thought was excellent, and a 6 of their Namaste, which looks interesting.


----------



## FizixFan

Excellent choice, Busco. Their brewery and one of their restaurants are within walking distance of my house. Their food is hit-and-miss, but all their beers are excellent. Dale's Pale Ale is one of my favorites.


----------



## Busco

FizixFan said:


> Excellent choice, Busco. Their brewery and one of their restaurants are within walking distance of my house. Their food is hit-and-miss, but all their beer is excellent.


Do they have the barrel aged out yet?


----------



## FizixFan

Busco said:


> Do they have the barrel aged out yet?


Don't know, sorry.


----------



## Chad Vegas

Just picked up another bottle of Fernet Branca! You can mix it with coke or just drink it straight, started drinking it after I went to Argentina. Over there people religiously drink Fernet.


----------



## Chewbacca

Mr.Erskine said:


> Oh, let's see:
> 
> Adams County (Gettysburg) Winery - Rebel Red and Tears of Gettysburg a pair of fantastic wines, one is red and one is white and both are sweet
> Lexington Bourbon - I am slowly working my way into different aspects of spirits, and I ruined my experience with bourbon with Jim Beam, but this one is pretty good, and I don't feel like I need to chase it to keep me from screwing up my face
> Monk XXX Rum - Fantastic vanilla finish, but it needs to mellow some because it's very harsh in its youthfulness
> Delaware Distilling Company Spiced Rum - Holy crap this is a great rum!
> Jameson Irish Whiskey - Okay, technically I don't have a bottle of this (if I can make some more sales, I will) but my brother-in-law shared his with me, and I thought it was fantastic
> 
> Those are just some of my latest that I've acquired/had over the past three or four months.


Excellent selection. 
Sorry to put you on the spot, but which cigars would you pair them with?


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## frankD

.


...............for this past summer my go to was the olde GIN & TONIC and the quinine really cleared up the psoriasis on my legs........getting back into RUM from ronMATUSALEM classico and some other funky names new to the branding..........my standard oddities Jagermeister after bratwurst and Cherry Heering (one ounce) into red wine (750ml)...........otherwise end of octoberfesting on REAL GERMAN sourced bier................just sayin


puff

puff


frankD


----------



## frankD

.



Chad Vegas said:


> Just picked up another bottle of Fernet Branca! You can mix it with coke or just drink it straight, started drinking it after I went to Argentina. Over there people religiously drink Fernet.
> View attachment 55333


an aperative for beef and blends with Malbec ? ? ?

what would you say it tastes similar to straight ?

frankD


----------



## frankD

.



JDom58 said:


> For a get together, a game of dominoes and a couple of cigars this weekend, Ron Zacapa 23 Solera Rum is a fine selection in my book
> View attachment 53564


what does a 750 ml bottle cost you ?

do you serve it chilled ? on the rocks or straight ?

frankD


----------



## Mr.Erskine

I haven't paired anything with the Tears of Gettysburg. That's a wine that I get very infrequently because my wife prefers reds--she drinks wine more than I do.

With the Rebel Red, I would go with something darker--Oliva V (my preference is the torpedo) or for the braver, LFD Chisel, but I would worry about the cigar overpowering the wine.

I literally just cracked the Lexington bourbon, and I didn't pair it with anything because I wasn't sure what to expect from the bourbon--I'll have to report back on that one. Because I'm a creature of habit--and that habit being being very frugal with the cigars that are my favorites, and hesitant to ruin the flavor of anything that I enjoy, I could see potentially pairing this with an Edge, or possibly something from the Opus X variety, but my experience with Opus X is limited to one cigar that I had some time ago, but I remember it had a strong pepper note to it that would diminish the drink for me. I think it also would go well with any of the line of Padron Anniversary.

The same is true for the Monk XXX---unfortunately, my mom sent it to me for my birthday, and when I opened it it definitely needed to mellow, so I won't touch it again for a while. I could see going with the LFD Chisel, Alec Bradley Tempus, or Man-O-War Ruination. I have a sweet tooth, so I might experiment pairing this with a Drew Estate Java or Natural Jucy Lucy, but I wouldn't recommend it until I tried it.

The DDC Spiced Rum would go superbly with the Padron Anniversary line. Because of the citrus overtones of this rum, I would shy away from cigars with strong peppery notes, unless you like that combination--I would go with something with a bold flavor and not true chocolate or cacao flavor, but something with those notes.

The Jameson Irish Whiskey, because I don't have this in my selection at home, and I wouldn't smoke a cigar at my brother-in-laws, I'm not going to give an opinion until I am able to get a bottle, which should be soon.

Just a note: these are purely subjective as everyone's tastes are different. So, I am using this disclaimer in the event you don't like my pairings


----------



## argonaut

JDom58 posted that about 3 months ago and may not see your question, so I'll jump in and say that a bottle of the Zacapa 23 costs about $40 most places, but is actually about 5 bucks less in Florida (if you're near a Total Wine or Lueken's).

I would not recommend it over the rocks, nor would I recommend it be served straight up (which means chilled). My advice would be to serve it neat (meaning no ice/water and at room temp), not least because it's bottled at 40%. You could add literally 3 or 4 drops of water to open up the aroma and that's all you'd need. This is definitely in the range of a "dessert rum", so be aware that it's not going to very similar to a spiced or gold rum like Captain Morgan's or Bacardi -- it's quite sweet, almost like a liqueur. Similar rums would be the Diplomatica Reserva line, and even the El Dorado line (from the 12-year on up).

Oh, and the Fernet-Branca taken straight or neat is similar to any of the Italian amaro liqueurs, if you've ever had those. They're fairly sweet with a somewhat medicinal bitterness mixed in. Perhaps one day out of curiosity I might pair an amaro or Fernet with a cigar, but at first glance, it doesn't suggest itself to me as a good pairing unless you've got a quite strong cigar which needs to be tamed a bit. Maybe Chad Vegas has given it a shot?



frankD said:


> .
> 
> what does a 750 ml bottle cost you ?
> 
> do you serve it chilled ? on the rocks or straight ?
> 
> frankD


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just bought a liter of Seagrams 7. I had planned on refilling my supply of Jameson's but the small liquor stores stick it to you on almost everything. I bought Sailor Jerry's spiced rum earlier last week from the same place. It was actually less then the Captain's. SJ spiced rum is heavier on the vanilla and mixes great with almost anything. 

Tonight I poured it over ice added some Reed's ginger beer, which is nowhere near as spicy as Goya's Jamaican styled Ginger Beer, which was sold out. So I added some Snap liqueur. A Ginger based liqueur with some nutmeg, allspice, Clive and cinnamon. Good stuff. The same distilled also makes Root, as sassafras based liqueur. 

Jameson's is my usual go to Whisky. Much more easy going than similar Irish whisky like Bushmills or Black Bush, but I like them too. Seagrams 7 is a versatile American whiskey but nothing really interesting. I prefer Sour mash whiskey like Jack Daniels green label or Crown Royal Canadian. Can't beat the price of Seagrams 7 usually. I rarely even drink it solo. It's a mixer whiskey. Not a big Scotch fan. Usually different rum for different drinks. Vodka and Gin when the timing is right. I have loads of mixing liqueurs and a full wine cellar, but usually keep wine and cigars separate. The wines are all pretty high in price $40-$400, per bottle and made to age at least 20 years. So I try to give them the focus in which I bought and have cellared them for. Pairing with meals or tapas, but sometimes just cheese or solo. 

Cigars need a decent beer or mixed drink but sometimes tea, coffee or soft drinks fill that void. Water is my last choice for cigars but I always want to keep the palate moist to get the best from the cigar. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca

Mr.Erskine said:


> I haven't paired anything with the Tears of Gettysburg. That's a wine that I get very infrequently because my wife prefers reds--she drinks wine more than I do.
> 
> With the Rebel Red, I would go with something darker--Oliva V (my preference is the torpedo) or for the braver, LFD Chisel, but I would worry about the cigar overpowering the wine.
> 
> I literally just cracked the Lexington bourbon, and I didn't pair it with anything because I wasn't sure what to expect from the bourbon--I'll have to report back on that one. Because I'm a creature of habit--and that habit being being very frugal with the cigars that are my favorites, and hesitant to ruin the flavor of anything that I enjoy, I could see potentially pairing this with an Edge, or possibly something from the Opus X variety, but my experience with Opus X is limited to one cigar that I had some time ago, but I remember it had a strong pepper note to it that would diminish the drink for me. I think it also would go well with any of the line of Padron Anniversary.
> 
> The same is true for the Monk XXX---unfortunately, my mom sent it to me for my birthday, and when I opened it it definitely needed to mellow, so I won't touch it again for a while. I could see going with the LFD Chisel, Alec Bradley Tempus, or Man-O-War Ruination. I have a sweet tooth, so I might experiment pairing this with a Drew Estate Java or Natural Jucy Lucy, but I wouldn't recommend it until I tried it.
> 
> The DDC Spiced Rum would go superbly with the Padron Anniversary line. Because of the citrus overtones of this rum, I would shy away from cigars with strong peppery notes, unless you like that combination--I would go with something with a bold flavor and not true chocolate or cacao flavor, but something with those notes.
> 
> The Jameson Irish Whiskey, because I don't have this in my selection at home, and I wouldn't smoke a cigar at my brother-in-laws, I'm not going to give an opinion until I am able to get a bottle, which should be soon.
> 
> Just a note: these are purely subjective as everyone's tastes are different. So, I am using this disclaimer in the event you don't like my pairings


No disclaimer needed. I too have a sweet tooth and your choices are right up my canal. 
I would suggest an Upmann Magnum 46 with a Jameson over ice with a good dose of ginger ale. Alternately try the very underrated Dominican Magellan with the Jamie, ginger and ice.

It's the best cigar-whiskey combination since Torvill and Dean, imho.


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> I just bought a liter of Seagrams 7. I had planned on refilling my supply of Jameson's but the small liquor stores stick it to you on almost everything. I bought Sailor Jerry's spiced rum earlier last week from the same place. It was actually less then the Captain's. SJ spiced rum is heavier on the vanilla and mixes great with almost anything.
> 
> Tonight I poured it over ice added some Reed's ginger beer, which is nowhere near as spicy as Goya's Jamaican styled Ginger Beer, which was sold out. So I added some Snap liqueur. A Ginger based liqueur with some nutmeg, allspice, Clive and cinnamon. Good stuff. The same distilled also makes Root, as sassafras based liqueur.
> 
> Jameson's is my usual go to Whisky. Much more easy going than similar Irish whisky like Bushmills or Black Bush, but I like them too. Seagrams 7 is a versatile American whiskey but nothing really interesting. I prefer Sour mash whiskey like Jack Daniels green label or Crown Royal Canadian. Can't beat the price of Seagrams 7 usually. I rarely even drink it solo. It's a mixer whiskey. Not a big Scotch fan. Usually different rum for different drinks. Vodka and Gin when the timing is right. I have loads of mixing liqueurs and a full wine cellar, but usually keep wine and cigars separate. The wines are all pretty high in price $40-$400, per bottle and made to age at least 20 years. So I try to give them the focus in which I bought and have cellared them for. Pairing with meals or tapas, but sometimes just cheese or solo.
> 
> Cigars need a decent beer or mixed drink but sometimes tea, coffee or soft drinks fill that void. Water is my last choice for cigars but I always want to keep the palate moist to get the best from the cigar.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Chewbacca said:


> No disclaimer needed. I too have a sweet tooth and your choices are right up my canal.
> I would suggest an Upmann Magnum 46 with a Jameson over ice with a good dose of ginger ale. Alternately try the very underrated Dominican Magellan with the Jamie, ginger and ice.
> 
> It's the best cigar-whiskey combination since Torvill and Dean, imho.


I will definitely try those combos. I generally like to drink my spirits neat or on rocks with no "mixer", but I'm always up for recommendations 

I'll have to pick up those sticks when I get my Jameson, and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jameson, Ketel One Vodka, Gentleman Jack and Sauza anejo tequila are all good enough to drink neat. Same with Captain Morgan's or Sailor Jerry's spiced rum. A bunch of bad spiced rum in the market. My. Hay and Appleton also neat. If you can find Ron(Rum) out of Nicaragua it's usually the better kinds that you can sip neat. 

I can do cognac but Henessey Privilege or better makers XO. Gran Marinier XO is also good but with Cognac and cordials you pay a much steeper price as the quality is ratcheted up. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco




----------



## Champagne InHand

I've got a 4pack of Boddington pints that I'm working through. I think I'll grab a nice German Riesling to pair with a spicy bean with bacon soup tonight. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## 808smoke_eater

Just finished an Altbier from Occidental brewing. Bit pricey but currently my favorite anytime everyday beer. Always keep a supply in my fridge for in between trying out new beers. If you do try it please drink it out of a glass!


----------



## FizixFan

FizixFan said:


> A 4-pack of Dogfish Head Punkin Ale, which I've had before and thought was excellent, and a 6 of their Namaste, which looks interesting.


To follow up, the Punkin Ale is still great. To me, the Namaste tastes like New Belgium Sunshine Wheat, which I'm pretty sure would cost you a few bucks less per six pack.


----------



## FizixFan

frankD said:


> .
> 
> ...............for this past summer my go to was the olde GIN & TONIC and the quinine really cleared up the psoriasis on my legs
> frankD


So G&T cures psoriasis, eh? I have some eczema on my arms. Any similar prescription for it? :vs_smile:


----------



## talisker10

My latest purchase is a laphroaig 10 year old. Extremely peaty and smoky. I haven't tried pairing this with a cigar. I don't know if it would work.


----------



## frankD

"...........so I'll jump in and say that a bottle of the Zacapa 23 costs about $40 most places, but is actually about 5 bucks less in Florida (if you're near a Total Wine or Lueken's).........."


thanks for your response argonaut ! ........i do indeed have a Total Wine near me here in FT LIQUORDALE ..........otherwise maybe this is a positive about Florida either JEB! or ohMARco! can make political points with !


frankD


----------



## frankD

.



FizixFan said:


> So G&T cures psoriasis, eh? I have some eczema on my arms. Any similar prescription for it? :vs_smile:


well, Dave, like they say in the automotive promotions RESULTS MAY VARY

but i never had quinine for many many years and once i selected G&Ts for my summer drink the psoriasis spolcthes from my knees to my ankles disappeared within a week or so - so surprised was i that the plastic ball loofah that i was going to use to scrub off the dead skin scales was never used - AND all the google research to get the best quinine all began with the remedies for lower leg circulation .............. simply putting those two details together i am only supposing it was the quinine that cleared up the psoriasis

otherwise get a favorite GIN and if you don't get results for the eczema on your arms you will have a positive benefit anyway

just sayin

frankD


----------



## Chewbacca

talisker10 said:


> My latest purchase is a laphroaig 10 year old. Extremely peaty and smoky. I haven't tried pairing this with a cigar. I don't know if it would work.


Well, there's horses for courses, but I would recommend a medium to full-bodied cigar. A Partagás Petit Coronas Especiales or a Montecristo Double Edmundo with a Laphroaig could be your Dolly and Kenny.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Be sure to get good tonic water that isn't artificially flavored. Fever tree is available on Amazon prime for a decent price. I've tried Q tonic water but not a fan. Heavy does of the quinine sort of detracted. Gin is an interesting topic. I usually have blue sapphire but so juniper driven. I've had several,people swear by https://www.hendricksgin.com/. The Scottish Gin with infusion of cucumber and rose water. It's pricey but next Summer it will be on my list.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Christina Hendricks came up on the web search. I wouldn't pass on that either. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Picked up a pack of Dogfish Head Pennsylvania Tuxedo and Higher Math, tonight..... Not even going to discuss price, suffice it to say that one of the two will be had on VERY special and VERY spread out occasions......


----------



## FizixFan

Champagne InHand said:


> Be sure to get good tonic water that isn't artificially flavored. Fever tree is available on Amazon prime for a decent price. I've tried Q tonic water but not a fan. Heavy does of the quinine sort of detracted. Gin is an interesting topic. I usually have blue sapphire but so juniper driven. [Link to Hendrick's gin here.] The Scottish Gin with infusion of cucumber and rose water. It's pricey but next Summer it will be on my list.


I tried Bombay Sapphire for the first time recently and was impressed. I'm no gin expert, but it was definitely worthy of sipping straight up.

The Hendrick's website is pretty imaginative; I'll take a look for it. Any idea of the price?


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's premium so in the $40+ category as well but again it's a markedly different product. I would suggest trying it at a bar, neat or in a martini. 

Bombay Sapphire is very nice stuff. I like it a bit more than Tanqueray. Some alternatives that are less fragrant or different is plain Bombay. Beefeater was and can still be one of the oldest US brands. See how you like it. Not so bad. Q gin is a newcomer as well and uses Violet's and other aromas to differentiate it. It may be quite worthwhile to try a few of these side by side to see which one you prefer. We have blue sapphire because it's just what we bought last and in a liter size. I think next time I will switch to try Q. I might try Hendricks in a bar first as well. I can say the quality of the tonic water is a huge thing. 
Using Fever tree with Q or Hendricks versus Bombay and Seagrams or Canada Dry tonic will taste completely different before you twist that lime or add the olive. Many who do Bodka tonics can survive a Beefeater or straight Bombay as they are less aromatic. 

Next we can go into the bizarre works of old world absinthe, which can be so good or Chartreuse which many associate with curative properties. 

The absinthe now readily available I the USA is mostly garbage. The stuff from Prague,(Green), Swiss and Spanish highlands (reddish), and the Parisian (light blue tint) all have more wormwood, which in quantity is toxic but sold in extract form in Heath food shops. 

Just a century ago we had these drinks used for pleasure but also for medicines from psoriasis to gout. In the pill for everything era, you are warned against using any alcohol based product for strict liability reasons just like anything tobacco related or with nicotine. 

Tobacco has been used for everything from a curative for ill stomachs in cattle to stepping the leafs to get as much nicotine and it's used as an organic pesticide to this day. Funny world we live in. If they could have researched cannibus we might have a whole range of hemp related products. I guess the pay off wasn't there yet for big chemical companies but it's coming soon. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## frankD

.



Champagne InHand said:


> Be sure to get good tonic water that isn't artificially flavored. Fever tree is available on Amazon prime for a decent price. I've tried Q tonic water but not a fan. Heavy does of the quinine sort of detracted. Gin is an interesting topic. I usually have blue sapphire but so juniper driven. I've had several,people swear by https://www.hendricksgin.com/. The Scottish Gin with infusion of cucumber and rose water. It's pricey but next Summer it will be on my list.


...........i had fun with GIN this summer and yes indeed did find quinine a suitable item for research with all the many variations from totally artificially to the real deal...........my daughter prefers the hendricks with cucumber which is really quite refreshing on a hot humid south florida summer day...........in the olde dayz i remember drinking tanqueray with CLUB SODA as to not to cover over the taste of that GIN with a flavored mixer and reminiscing got me to again put GIN on my to do list this past summer..........all in the name of "research", of course

these days i'm heading back to RUM specifically those claiming to be drunk neat, straight up as scotch, with mild flavors and exotic aromas

just sayin

frankD


----------



## Champagne InHand

I love Rum research. Rum can be drunk in any season. Adds nicely to warm drinks and cold drinks us the aged stuff is beautiful neat or on the rocks. Every island has at least one different style. I've been to quite a few Caribbean islands and am always impressed with the local rums. Even in the Virgin Islands. Cuban rum is good. In the Caymans Cuban rum is quite inexpensive but that's relative as that is where the real Pirates of the Caribbean are. More banks than local population. Their duty free shops were pricier than retail stuff in the USA. Crazy good beaches though. Again Nicaraguan Ron is so good but harder to find stateside. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Tommy219

Recently bought a bottle of Original Stroma malt whiskey liqueur. Was nice and sweet but still a good whiskey flavour. 
Otherwise I really enjoy crown royal apple or Jameson with a splash of ginger ale.


----------



## penna stogey

Beer....Dogfish 90min.......Jack single Barrel.....Liga Privada......Done


----------



## frankD

.



Champagne InHand said:


> ..........I love Rum research................


well, then, " i now declare these games officially open ! ".............and this just in PINEAPPLE RUM : LOCALLY GROWN, LOCALLY DISTILLED...........http://www.browardpalmbeach.com/res...ineapple-fwaygo-rum-7355258..............from SUNSHINERs not moonSHINERs.............all in the name of research of course

frankD


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice. I want to get ahold of the rum being made in small batches in Kentucky bourbon country. He uses only the best table grade rum. Only recent distilling license given in this part of Kentucky. I've heard it's really good. They make small batch stuff up here in the Hudson River valley as well. 

In all truth I've been vastly underwhelmed by most high end aged rums as they taste more like unresolved wood. I don't know if that ever changes over to vanilla, mocha or cocoa like wine oaking does. The best I've had are small island runs that are pretty widely available on the islands or areas they are made. I forget the name of a US Virgin Islands rum but it may have been called Red Rum. It was so smooth. I've had aged Appleton that's pretty decent and Mt. Gay aged rum. Both aren't worth much more than their regular rums IMHO. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice. I want to get ahold of the rum being made in small batches in Kentucky bourbon country. He uses only the best table grade rum. Only recent distilling license given in this part of Kentucky. I've heard it's really good. They make small batch stuff up here in the Hudson River valley as well.
> 
> In all truth I've been vastly underwhelmed by most high end aged rums as they taste more like unresolved wood. I don't know if that ever changes over to vanilla, mocha or cocoa like wine oaking does. The best I've had are small island runs that are pretty widely available on the islands or areas they are made. I forget the name of a US Virgin Islands rum but it may have been called Red Rum. It was so smooth. I've had aged Appleton that's pretty decent and Mt. Gay aged rum. Both aren't worth much more than their regular rums IMHO.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Agreed. I have had some great locally brewed rum when out that way, and it had me stumbling and splashing my way around the islands. Tasted lovely, and much better than any of the bigger brands, but damned if I can remember what they were called. Lots of small batch brews that are popular with the natives and cheap as chips.

Wish I could remember what the brews were called, but lucky to remember that I was there at all, after necking so much of the local produce. When in Rome, right?


----------



## JDom58

frankD said:


> .
> 
> what does a 750 ml bottle cost you ?
> 
> do you serve it chilled ? on the rocks or straight ?
> 
> frankD


Hi Frank, sorry for the late response, been traveling. At Total Wine it runs me about $32 for 750ml bottle and of course I drink it straight LOL


----------



## FizixFan

Bought a six of Not Your Father's Root Beer today, because I saw it mentioned in this thread. I was hoping for beer with some interesting spices and maybe a bit of sweetness. What I got was good old sugary root beer with a strange touch of bitterness and an incidental 6% alcohol. Not for me.

On the other hand, I also got a six of Lagunitas Little Sumpin'. Great stuff. Their Maximus IPA also excellent. I need to try more of their products.


----------



## Champagne InHand

FizixFan said:


> Bought a six of Not Your Father's Root Beer today, because I saw it mentioned in this thread. I was hoping for beer with some interesting spices and maybe a bit of sweetness. What I got was good old sugary root beer with a strange touch of bitterness and an incidental 6% alcohol. Not for me.
> 
> On the other hand, I also got a six of Lagunitas Little Sumpin'. Great stuff. Their Maximus IPA also excellent. I need to try more of their products.


Yep it's just a flavored beer of no measurable quality because it's so thick with sugar. I will only drink one watered down with rum and a lot of ice cubes. Not great stuff.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## FizixFan

Champagne InHand said:


> Next we can go into the bizarre works of old world absinthe, which can be so good or Chartreuse which many associate with curative properties.
> 
> The absinthe now readily available I the USA is mostly garbage. The stuff from Prague,(Green), Swiss and Spanish highlands (reddish), and the Parisian (light blue tint) all have more wormwood, which in quantity is toxic but sold in extract form in Heath food shops.


Absinthe always intrigues me when I hear about it, but it never occurs to me when in a liquor store. We have a big new store near my house; I'll have to take a look for absinthe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

You can't get the real genuine old European stuff in the states. There are weaker forms with a minimal touch of the wormwood in it but totally different. My BIL has relatives in the Czech Republic and he introduced me to the Old European stuff. You pour it over a sugar cube sitting in a slotted spoon. Take a match and light that dripping cube a fire. It burns a caramelized sweetness into the greenish liquor. The you pour the mix into a clear glass and add soda/seltzer. Turn the lights down and it glows/fluoresce in the glass. That's the wormwood extract. It acts as a mild hallucinogen and with the ethanol, a few drinks of this and you quickly understand the "Green Fairy."

Van Gogh, Gauguin and many impressionist painters drank this at cafes before chasing the ladies or going out to paint. Like anything truly amazing, you have to understand and practice moderation or you end up cutting part of your ear off or dying of an overexposure to wormwood (massively hallucinating) which can cause you to engage in tragic events or die of toxicity from both the wormwood and ethanol combination. 

Really it's a fascinating liqueur but so variable in taste and quality. You can order the real McCoy off the web and have it shipped in, but they charge about 5 times cost plus international shipping. In small daily amounts it's used to treat various conditions, similar to chartreuse. I've heard the red Swiss and Spanish versions are less powerfully flavored. The blue French version probably more appealing when mixed. Like many European aperitif they have strong anise flavors along with other flowers, herbs and roots. 


Give it a quick web search. I think the hallucinogen is similar to that of the sarsaparilla root. The flavoring for root beer and the base oil used in MDMA. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought a 6-pack of Coney Island hard Rootbeer. Almost as sweet as MYF Rootbeer but actually tasted like Rootbeer rather than gritty sweet flavored Milwaukee's Best. I still drowned it with some rum and over ice.

Bought 1L of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. 
1L of Jameson Irish Whiskey (Damn that stuffs gone up in price. I'm buying green dot next time)
1 x 750ml of a Barbados Plantstion aged Rum which isn't made by Malibu or Mt. Gay (price of Mt. Gay has about doubled). Almost bought Pyrat Rum from Guyana, but only came in lame Barrel Gift pack. Saw and interesting leather bag wrapped Ron/Rum from Boliva and Venezuela. I decided against as the leather bag has to be expensive and Bolivia and Venezuela are very different countries. Which one was it distilled in? I don't like silly labeling games. There was also New York City rum. Passed on that too. Pyrat and the New York rum made with some reference to Patron tequila company, which is dirt tequila actually trucked up to the states in container trucks and bottled stateside.

Just too much uncertainty there. 
I'll edit this and insert the Barbados(Plantation aged) rum. It's aged in old Cognac barrels. It could be interesting. Of course I know what I'm getting with Appleton and Bacardi. Both are big manufacturers but I like the Jamaican stuff a bit more. That place needs more funding than just bad tourism dollars or the drug peddling and whoring so many choose instead of working regular jobs or even tourism places. I won't take my family to Jamaica. Just not very safe any more. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

Felt like some peat on this chilly night and poured myself some Laphroaig 10. Lots of peat here, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Chewbacca

Glenmorangie. This is the stuff that all the average straight-off-the-street Jocks I knew would go for. 
Real working men from Glasgow, or Aberdeen, or Dundee, or Kirkcaldy, every last soul. They worked hard, they drank hard, they kept life simple.If they rated Glenmorangie, then that's what it would be.


----------



## frankD

JDom58 said:


> Hi Frank, sorry for the late response, been traveling. At Total Wine it runs me about $32 for 750ml bottle and of course I drink it straight LOL


Thank you, Juan


----------



## gtechva

Might be a new "keep on hand". Moon Shine (catchy name) by Copper Barrel Distillery in the shine capital Wilkes County NC


----------



## Champagne InHand

gtechva said:


> Might be a new "keep on hand". Moon Shine (catchy name) by Copper Barrel Distillery in the shine capital Wilkes County NC


No photo showing. Sounds good. I would be siping as it below freezing and I sitting bare-assed in the tub freezing the skull and fingers.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> No photo showing. Sounds good. I would be siping as it below freezing and I sitting bare-assed in the tub freezing the skull and fingers.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Tried the real stuff, usually spelled as moonshine, and usually brewed in some barn/outhouse way up in them darn hills. Got totally shit-faced in ways I didn't think possible (like for two straight days) and the hangovers? Meh!


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice haul. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> Tried the real stuff, usually spelled as moonshine, and usually brewed in some barn/outhouse way up in them darn hills. Got totally shit-faced in ways I didn't think possible (like for two straight days) and the hangovers? Meh!


I've had it too. My friend lives on a mountain in Brevard, NC. Sipping whiskey is like kerosene. Nothing really pleasant about it. It hits you like a ton of bricks and like stated, nasty hangovers. I have a Still/essential oil extractor. I wanted to see what I could make. I made some very nice additive to get vanilla extract. Totally useless to make fuel grade ethanol. It could do it but it takes so darned long.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut

I'm drinking a Moscow Mule with some homemade ginger beer that I brewed up yesterday. If you're into ginger brew at all, I strongly advise you to make your own (unless you can get Jamaica's Finest or some other very good brand). It's cheap, it's fast and easy (especially if you have a Cuisinart), and you can make it as spicy as you'd like. Everyone around here sells/drinks Reed's, but after having tried all of the varieties they offer, I've determined that they are just too sweet and weak on the ginger, especially if you get it in a Dark & Stormy.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Reed's doesn't do it for me. Goya has some good Jamaican style but are usually sold out. Spicy hot. 

Could you pm the recipe. I'd love to brew up a batch. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

Started the evening with Gentleman Jack, and now some Bunnahabhain 12.


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Picked up some Kracken black rum, today. I will be using it to make some hot toddy's tomorrow, but.....

...there will be plenty to left when I am done making drinks to indulge in it with nothing perverting its natural flavor. I've not had it before, but I'm excited...


ALSO, picked up the Sam Adams Winter Collection--CHOCOLATE BOCK!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've had Kraken spiced rum but something in it throws of my tastebuds. Maybe I just prefer lighter rums in general. But hot toddys sound good. It's that time of year. I think we will consume a lot of wine and mixed drinks. Sleep it off and start eating again. 

Don't let my bad experience taint yours. I think my brother in law just mixed rum and Coke a bit too stiff. He also
Looks for the hugest ABV as possible. Not always the right choice. I'll bet it would go good with eggnog or cider. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Champagne InHand said:


> I've had Kraken spiced rum but something in it throws of my tastebuds. Maybe I just prefer lighter rums in general. But hot toddys sound good. It's that time of year. I think we will consume a lot of wine and mixed drinks. Sleep it off and start eating again.
> 
> Don't let my bad experience taint yours. I think my brother in law just mixed rum and Coke a bit too stiff. He also
> Looks for the hugest ABV as possible. Not always the right choice. I'll bet it would go good with eggnog or cider.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I don't drink many mixed drinks. I prefer to drink my liquors on the rocks, at most. If I mix drinks, I like to use Bacardi Silver because it's a good all round drink for mixing.

If I find the Kraken is harsh, I'll let it mellow for a while before I have any more of it. I live in the land of Delaware Distilling Company Spiced Rum, (if you have not tried it I STRONGLY recommend it,) so I have other options.

I decided to mix hot toddys because my mom is coming for dinner, tomorrow. It's in honor of my brother who died in 2012. I found a recipe very similar to his, so I thought as it's a holiday, I would make some warm drinks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I only drink a decent mixed drink when I smoke in the hot tub. I need a positive gain in liquids or I'm burning up after an hour of headache relief. Rocks liquors are usually different. I don't drink much best these days but cognac, a good vodka or whiskey/whisky. It's just too hard in the gums and teeth. My dentist has already made a killing of of me and my daughter. In my family you get moms smaller mouth size but dads big teeth making flossing a difficult lesson to learn. My daughter will be getting a whole set of crowns in her late 20s- early 30s. That isn't cheap for sure. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Champagne InHand said:


> I only drink a decent mixed drink when I smoke in the hot tub. I need a positive gain in liquids or I'm burning up after an hour of headache relief. Rocks liquors are usually different. I don't drink much best these days but cognac, a good vodka or whiskey/whisky. It's just too hard in the gums and teeth. My dentist has already made a killing of of me and my daughter. In my family you get moms smaller mouth size but dads big teeth making flossing a difficult lesson to learn. My daughter will be getting a whole set of crowns in her late 20s- early 30s. That isn't cheap for sure.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I've not had cognac, but I want to try it. I just have to work up the nerve to drop the $ on it when I don't know much about it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cognac is tough. I like most XO cognac but younger VSOP, I can do Remy Martin. I really like Hennessy reserve which is an XO but there are better stuff out there for less and a lot more. Tesseron, the family that owns Chateau Pontet-Canet made their name in vintage cognac. Their youngest XO goes for about $50 for a 750ml but are hard to find. I do a lot of Internet purchasing of wines and spirits because of better selection and price. There are 4 stores within a half hour drive I will buy from if I'm in the area. Knowing the prices online makes me upset seeing almost all locals doubling prices. Cognac is expensive. Same with Armanghac, which is a spirit similar to cognac. Both mellow with age and buying the stuff now for 10-20 years down the road is what many people do when understanding cognac. 

The really good XO has nice aroma and very smooth tastes. The younger stuff can be harsher to sip. Similar to good bourbon with age but made from wine in specific areas. Brandy is just a general term but some good brandies are out there. Even some made from fruit like pears and apricots. One big local has a huge spirits section filled with many choices of small batch brandy. It too mellows with age. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Mr.Erskine

I do like brandy. I don't usually have any on hand because it's not a go-to for me, but I do like it well enough.

"Cognac is expensive." Hence the reason I have trouble coming to terms with the idea of dropping my money on something I may or may not like. With rum, scotch, or bourbon I have a better understanding of what I'm getting myself into, plus I know better how they age.

As for the Kraken--it's a little young, and after I was done making the toddy's I didn't have as much left as I would have liked, but I did try it on its own, and it was excellent in the hot toddy--and it was pretty good on its own. I'll let the bottle set for a while.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's best to buy a glass of cognac at a bar. Then if you hate it you are stuck with an expensive bottle. Plus the stuff at bars usually sits awhile and naturally mellows. I would start with Remy Martin VSOP or the Henessey Reserve. Probably $12 for a pour but you will get the right glass and can give it the appropriate time. I've still got about one pour of Remy Martin under the sink but my money goes to Rum or Jameson Irish more often then not. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## egoo33




----------



## Arin

My most recent purchase, and my drink of choice, is Wild Turkey Rare Breed. Although the best drink I have ever had is Glenmorangie 18 Years, which a friend brought on a late night catfishing trip, junior year of college.


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Champagne InHand said:


> It's best to buy a glass of cognac at a bar. Then if you hate it you are stuck with an expensive bottle. Plus the stuff at bars usually sits awhile and naturally mellows. I would start with Remy Martin VSOP or the Henessey Reserve. Probably $12 for a pour but you will get the right glass and can give it the appropriate time. I've still got about one pour of Remy Martin under the sink but my money goes to Rum or Jameson Irish more often then not.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I will take your recommendation.

LOVE the Jameson! I had some with my brother-in-law, and it's something I should add to my collection. I just have a habit of getting side tract when I go to the store!  So many good choices!

We're in to my scotch season. I toast my brother on New Year's with a glass of scotch. I keep a bottle on hand, and I only drink it twice a year in memory of my brother. What I have right now is a Glenlivet 12 year that will get me through 2016, but I will have to get something for 2017, and I am thinking about trying Laphroaig... Although, I do like Macallan.


----------



## argonaut

Mr.Erskine said:


> I do like brandy. I don't usually have any on hand because it's not a go-to for me, but I do like it well enough.
> 
> "Cognac is expensive." Hence the reason I have trouble coming to terms with the idea of dropping my money on something I may or may not like. With rum, scotch, or bourbon I have a better understanding of what I'm getting myself into, plus I know better how they age.
> 
> As for the Kraken--it's a little young, and after I was done making the toddy's I didn't have as much left as I would have liked, but I did try it on its own, and it was excellent in the hot toddy--and it was pretty good on its own. I'll let the bottle set for a while.


Champagne In Hand's advice to try something once at a bar before committing to a bottle of it is a good one (and that Remy Martin VSOP is an excellent recommendation), although I don't think it's likely that the cognac at bars these days has likely had a chance to mellow. Cognac has experienced quite a resurgence in the past ten years, particularly among the hip-hop crowd, so depending on your geographic location it could be moving along pretty quickly.

One thing to bear in mind though is that if you enjoy mixed drinks, you could take a chance on a bottle and use it in cocktails if you're not in love with it. One of my top three favorite cocktails is The Sidecar, so if you've got a bottle of any Cointreau or triple sec on hand and a few lemons, you could mix up some Sidecars and blow through a bottle of so-so cognac in no time. In fact, that Remy is my favorite cognac in that drink. I've tried a "cadillac" version with Martell Cordon Bleu cognac and Grand Marnier, and it simply doesn't work as well, even though I like the Cordon Bleu a lot better as a sipping cognac. It's just one of those things like sangria, which works better with cheap red wine rather than very good red wine.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was sort of thinking of a restaurants bar. One of those nice places with a cognac, scotch or aged bourbon by the glass. It's pretty incredible how fast they burn through bottles of cognac at hotel bars but that's also a good place to get decent vintage champagne by the glass as well. The restaurants at least buy them in cases and you might get lucky with a pour from that last bottle of a case order many years ago. I try for the more unheard of cognacs when in that situation. People are almost always xenophobic and go with something they have heard others talk about, but I've never had a bad glass of Remy Martin VSOP or Henessey Reserve. It's like Dom Perignon. They can produce more than a million bottles of vintage yearly and they are always good to go, unless you get that rare corked bottle. You DP or Crustal just slides down the throat too easily. Best when the rabbis being picked through somebody else's generosity. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Mr.Erskine

argonaut said:


> Champagne In Hand's advice to try something once at a bar before committing to a bottle of it is a good one (and that Remy Martin VSOP is an excellent recommendation), although I don't think it's likely that the cognac at bars these days has likely had a chance to mellow. Cognac has experienced quite a resurgence in the past ten years, particularly among the hip-hop crowd, so depending on your geographic location it could be moving along pretty quickly.
> 
> One thing to bear in mind though is that if you enjoy mixed drinks, you could take a chance on a bottle and use it in cocktails if you're not in love with it. One of my top three favorite cocktails is The Sidecar, so if you've got a bottle of any Cointreau or triple sec on hand and a few lemons, you could mix up some Sidecars and blow through a bottle of so-so cognac in no time. In fact, that Remy is my favorite cognac in that drink. I've tried a "cadillac" version with Martell Cordon Bleu cognac and Grand Marnier, and it simply doesn't work as well, even though I like the Cordon Bleu a lot better as a sipping cognac. It's just one of those things like sangria, which works better with cheap red wine rather than very good red wine.


I don't do many mixed drinks. I like my liquor to stand on its own. I do keep a bottle of Bacardi silver on hand because it's cheap, and I do mix it with something, usually carbonated or apple juice.

I live pretty close to the Delaware beaches, and this time of year, yeah, the cognac that's being served is probably pretty young because most of the big spenders aren't coming around much unless it's a warmer weekend. And I don't venture into the bars, unless you count Texas Roadhouse or TGIFridays, in the town where I live because reasons.


----------



## argonaut

Mr.Erskine said:


> I don't do many mixed drinks. I like my liquor to stand on its own.


Fair enough. A full bottle of cognac may not be the thing for you then since you said brandy is just ok. Either way, when drinking cognac remember that it really needs to be warmed up for a few minutes for it to release all of its best aromas and flavors. I use a glass-in-glass method at home, but you probably can't or won't want to do that in most bar settings, so it may be best to wait and try it at someone's home when the opportunity arises. IMO cognac is not a club or bar drink despite it's recent popularization, but then again I'm picky about my ambience, haha.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So lots to say as I went to the areas biggest liquor and wine store. Century wines of Pittsfotd but known as Century Liquors online. It's the epicenter for the Wegman's grocery store chains Wine and Liquor base for operations. I saw many runs I wanted to try but settled in two. Pyrat XO, which is by the Patron people but it's really good. I would say quite comparable to cognac. I even pulled up the Remy Martin for a smell comparison. Very close but different spirits. Great in the rocks or chilled neat. They had little 375ml bottles for under $10 so a no brained purchase. From Guyana I think. I check when going back in. 








Then they had loads of rum, some aged and behind glass but one is never seen before. Aged 23 years from the DR. This was very similar to a good whisky or bourbon. $40 also a no brained as Appleton and Clarks of similar age were $120 and $80 respectively. 









There were so many rums I haven't tasted. From Trinidad, to Venezuela







and more from Barbados. I saw the Solera made rum from Guatemala







and the USA top shelf stuff from Tennessee. But at $40 with no age I'll opt to try that down the road.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

El Dorado from Guyana will have to wait as well as the Trinidad made Zaya. The Royal Navy and an orange based rum from Martinique were intriguing.








Other stuff from more islands. Now that I think about it There was some from Anguilla too lots of fun islands but Martinique is a smelly place. Deodorant isn't used by the locals on a regular basis. Many of the French islands were similar. 

















So an adventure awaits throughout the Winter in rum land. You can see the clear NYC rum and another American rum in the pictures.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Lastly I went to the cordials and absinthe area. I forgot there were so many in the store. Pernod-Ricard and the Mansinthe, Lucid and what probably isn't great stuff Van Gogh Absinthe. Lots of good brandy from Oranges, to pears, raspberries. The most tempting were the grape brandy, grappa and Armagnac. The Tesserin lot 50 was the only XO priced near $50. Plenty way above it. Henessey Privilige is a VSOP like the Remy under my sink. 









I also checked to see what nasty absinthe I bought years ago. Fake green but French in origin. 









BTW if you like to make champagne/sparkling wine cocktails then St. Germaine is amazing stuff from Switzerland. Made from Elderflower. It rivals any cassis or berry flavored cordial in sparkling dry wine. 







. I'm almost out.

Anyway last day before getting paid so I needed to keep purchases to a minimum and with 2 good aged runs for under $50, I did good.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut

Champagne InHand said:


> So lots to say as I went to the areas biggest liquor and wine store.


You and I have been traveling in similar circles this month in terms of rum. The Pyrat XO has been my go-to rum when smoking, primarily because of how sweet it is. I actually think it's closer to Grand Marnier, which is to say it's much like cognac mixed with a healthy dose of orange and sugar to wind up being very nearly a liqueur.

My experience with the Kirk & Sweeney this month was not as favorable as yours. I actually bought all three of the aged versions they sell (12, 18, and 23-year), and if ANY of them are actually aged for that length of time I'll eat my hat. To my palate, they all had the taste of aged rum blended with young rum, and the fact I had a headache each of the three times I drank these rums (a hangover symptom I haven't had in a few years) all but confirms it for me on a personal level (and/or that they're cutting corners by including more of the tails than they should). I also think the fact that it's marketed as "23 year" rather than "23 years old" or "aged 23 years" leads me to believe they are trying to skirt the legality of that actual age statement.

All that said, for the money the 23 is not too bad as a sipper (though I'd avoid the 12 and 18 altogether) and works well as a mixer, but I would limit my intake to no more than a couple of ounces per night to avoid a headache. If you're looking for a good long-aged rum, though, that Appleton 20 or 21 (I've only had the 20, which is out of production) is so superior to the Kirk that it's in a completely different league. Then again, it IS a spendy bastard and I've only ever bought one bottle. [Incidentally, the rum sitting beside the pic of the Pampero which you didn't buy (the El Dorado 15) is my pick as the best of the bunch you posted, and is what I recommend to everyone who is interested in exploring long-aged rums.]

Thanks a lot for posting your impressions, Champ! I don't recall hearing about an aged Clarke's rum before so I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I actually had that El Dorado in hand but changed at the last minute. I like most of Appletons rum. I know what to expect. I want to try the Martinique rum, or the Tennessee stuff as I saw a whole show, yes, I watch the booze traveler. Great travel channel show. I only wish I thought if it 10 years ago. I love touring distilleries, and breweries. Wine tasting rooms actually annoy me more than anything. They have turned an educational experience into a sales presentation with full pressure if you want to talk to a winemaker at many West Coast and some Finger Lakes wineries. I'll go to seminars but the pours are ridiculously small. Glad I know that side. Distilling has always fascinated me. I love this stores selections, so I took a few pictures. For every spirit they have glass cases for aged or higher level stuff and there is almost as much distilled product as wine. However their fine wine room is to list over. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Mr.Erskine

argonaut said:


> Fair enough. A full bottle of cognac may not be the thing for you then since you said brandy is just ok. Either way, when drinking cognac remember that it really needs to be warmed up for a few minutes for it to release all of its best aromas and flavors. I use a glass-in-glass method at home, but you probably can't or won't want to do that in most bar settings, so it may be best to wait and try it at someone's home when the opportunity arises. IMO cognac is not a club or bar drink despite it's recent popularization, but then again I'm picky about my ambience, haha.


I'll have to keep the warming in mind when I get an oipportunity


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm drinking a nice rum and cola with a good bit of lime juice. I did a lot of reading in rum brands. I'm thinking of ordering a San Lorenzo or the old Venezuela rum. Might have the name bashed. That or buy the Ron Zapata Solera stuff. That Martinque Rhum JH gold had pretty decent reviews too. 

In it a big sipper of cocktails or spirits. Cognac is the closest I get and I really enjoy it for its aroma, flavors and incredible smoothness. I have so much great wine that I usually burn through 2-5 bottles per week. It's all good stuff but I can really enjoy the bouquet and taste/textures with wine much better. Probably because I write tasting notes with each bottle and have inventory software to keep up on every bottle. 

I sort of wished there was better software for the cigars. I don't have the patience to individually put small stickers on each one but with the boxes I have a rough idea of their age. Same with my small humidor that holds cigars without cellophane. I put them in there to get an even humidity to be able to weigh them against all the others I smoke. 

Still I desire a nice bottle of aged rum that can be enjoyed in snifter type glasses for those rare occasions. I need to buy another couple bottles of cognac or Armagnac to slip into the cellar and rediscover years down the road. With cigars I like to have something to quench the palate after a couple of pulls on the stick. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm drinking a nice rum and cola with a good bit of lime juice. I did a lot of reading in rum brands. I'm thinking of ordering a San Lorenzo or the old Venezuela rum. Might have the name bashed. That or buy the Ron Zapata Solera stuff. That Martinque Rhum JH gold had pretty decent reviews too.
> 
> In it a big sipper of cocktails or spirits. Cognac is the closest I get and I really enjoy it for its aroma, flavors and incredible smoothness. I have so much great wine that I usually burn through 2-5 bottles per week. It's all good stuff but I can really enjoy the bouquet and taste/textures with wine much better. Probably because I write tasting notes with each bottle and have inventory software to keep up on every bottle.
> 
> I sort of wished there was better software for the cigars. I don't have the patience to individually put small stickers on each one but with the boxes I have a rough idea of their age. Same with my small humidor that holds cigars without cellophane. I put them in there to get an even humidity to be able to weigh them against all the others I smoke.
> 
> Still I desire a nice bottle of aged rum that can be enjoyed in snifter type glasses for those rare occasions. I need to buy another couple bottles of cognac or Armagnac to slip into the cellar and rediscover years down the road. With cigars I like to have something to quench the palate after a couple of pulls on the stick.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Your posts are making me thirsty


----------



## argonaut

Tonight it's the "apple pie moonshine" by Heritage Distilling, which is located here in WA state. I tend to bristle a tiny bit whenever a commercial distillery uses the word "moonshine" in their product, since by definition it obviously can't be, but then I just have a drink and pipe down about it. So yeah, this stuff definitely has that "white dog" taste of unaged or young corn whiskey, but the apple cider and spices help curb that cur. There's a cinnamon stick in the bottom of the bottle for added flavor and effect, and while a lot of things featuring cinnamon go too heavy on the spice, I think it works out pretty well in this drink. I also suspect this would be even better served warm, which I'll probably try later.

Their website offers a cocktail recipe featuring a shot of this with a tiny bit of lemon juice, maple syrup, and a pinch of cayenne. However, I may actually try their "fastest and easiest cocktail" since I have pineapple juice on hand. The recipe is half pineapple juice and half Fall Classic shaken hard over ice and strained into a martini glass.

UPDATE: Ok, so I tried the whiskey and pineapple juice drink and I liked it better than the whiskey neat. (I decided the cinnamon stick in the bottle was too much after all.) This will never replace Laird's straight apple brandy, Clyde May's Alabama whiskey (for you Jack Daniels/bourbon lovers out there who fancy apple, you should try it), or even Laird's applejack (which is a mix of their apple brandy and neutral spirits), but it works fine as a mixer with some juice (and I presume apple cider).


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been doing quite a bit of reading up on the rums. That Plantation Grande Reserve 5 year aged from Barbados was a really good buy at under $15. I'm trying to acquire their 20 year old anniversary XO. It's top stuff and under $50. I'll also buy a 15year old el dorado and I'm hunting the Santa Teresa 1796 which gets massive praise and is also quite inexpensive. Compared to other distilled spirits that are good enough for enjoyment with just one ice cube or a splash of cola and neat, these are bargains right now and prices will surely rise. Might as well slide a few good bottles back into the cellar as the stuff only gets better with age. The oak integrates and the tannins melt to make a better drink. I know some people that age beer and ales like Chimay but we have 2 huge stores that only focus on beer and were former supermarkets so I'll pay the couple extra dollars to have them floor age them. 

I knew rum hunting would be fun. It's been awhile since I have done it. If I can find some Mount Gay Extra Old I'll buy one of those as well. For an aged rum under $30, why not. In 5-10 years I'll have some lively rums to look forward too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been doing quite a bit of reading up on the rums. That Plantation Grande Reserve 5 year aged from Barbados was a really good buy at under $15. I'm trying to acquire their 20 year old anniversary XO. It's top stuff and under $50. I'll also buy a 15year old el dorado and I'm hunting the Santa Teresa 1796 which gets massive praise and is also quite inexpensive. Compared to other distilled spirits that are good enough for enjoyment with just one ice cube or a splash of cola and neat, these are bargains right now and prices will surely rise. Might as well slide a few good bottles back into the cellar as the stuff only gets better with age. The oak integrates and the tannins melt to make a better drink. I know some people that age beer and ales like Chimay but we have 2 huge stores that only focus on beer and were former supermarkets so I'll pay the couple extra dollars to have them floor age them.
> 
> I knew rum hunting would be fun. It's been awhile since I have done it. If I can find some Mount Gay Extra Old I'll buy one of those as well. For an aged rum under $30, why not. In 5-10 years I'll have some lively rums to look forward too.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Those rums sound good and I agree that it's best to buy years in advance when the price is lower, but liquor doesn't age in the bottle like wine does. It will taste virtually identical 20 years from now as it does today.


----------



## Mr.Erskine

argonaut said:


> Tonight it's the "apple pie moonshine" by Heritage Distilling, which is located here in WA state. I tend to bristle a tiny bit whenever a commercial distillery uses the word "moonshine" in their product, since by definition it obviously can't be, but then I just have a drink and pipe down about it. So yeah, this stuff definitely has that "white dog" taste of unaged or young corn whiskey, but the apple cider and spices help curb that cur. There's a cinnamon stick in the bottom of the bottle for added flavor and effect, and while a lot of things featuring cinnamon go too heavy on the spice, I think it works out pretty well in this drink. I also suspect this would be even better served warm, which I'll probably try later.
> 
> Their website offers a cocktail recipe featuring a shot of this with a tiny bit of lemon juice, maple syrup, and a pinch of cayenne. However, I may actually try their "fastest and easiest cocktail" since I have pineapple juice on hand. The recipe is half pineapple juice and half Fall Classic shaken hard over ice and strained into a martini glass.
> 
> UPDATE: Ok, so I tried the whiskey and pineapple juice drink and I liked it better than the whiskey neat. (I decided the cinnamon stick in the bottle was too much after all.) This will never replace Laird's straight apple brandy, Clyde May's Alabama whiskey (for you Jack Daniels/bourbon lovers out there who fancy apple, you should try it), or even Laird's applejack (which is a mix of their apple brandy and neutral spirits), but it works fine as a mixer with some juice (and I presume apple cider).
> View attachment 55612


I have a friend that has a recipe for applepie moonshine. If I am ever able to get her to give me her recipe, and I can get it right, I'll have to send you some. I can tell you her recipe is fan-damn-tastic!


----------



## argonaut

Mr.Erskine said:


> I have a friend that has a recipe for applepie moonshine. If I am ever able to get her to give me her recipe, and I can get it right, I'll have to send you some. I can tell you her recipe is fan-damn-tastic!


I'm more than happy to trade a little sumpin' for a little sumpin'! Shoot a PM my way if and when the moment arrives, and thank ya, kindly.

Tonight, I've been sipping on some Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban, followed by some Pyrat rum, as I've been working on this 1492 Discovery churchill. It's been a good afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Erskine

argonaut said:


> I'm more than happy to trade a little sumpin' for a little sumpin'! Shoot a PM my way if and when the moment arrives, and thank ya, kindly.
> 
> Tonight, I've been sipping on some Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban, followed by some Pyrat rum, as I've been working on this 1492 Discovery churchill. It's been a good afternoon.


Don't you worry. I got you. I have already contacted her, I'm just waiting to hear back. I'll make a batch for myself before I send any out to anyone because I don't want to be sending out sh!+3...


----------



## talisker10

Sippin on some Appleton 12 rum


----------



## frankD

talisker10 said:


> Sippin on some Appleton 12 rum


talisker10,

for the time being down here in SOFLA rum is the new scotch

just sayin

frankD


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sam Adams Boston Lager. That's the best the Sunoco station had and I felt raped spending $11 on a 6 pack. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

Enjoying a glass of El Jimador reposado tequila while watching "the hobbit"- nice sweet nose of cooked agave, taste is sweet agave, fizzy, finish is medium in length, warming sweet agave and some spice. Although this is a cheap tequila pricewise, it is 100% agave and tastes good.


----------



## JDom58

Been drinking Mucinex Fast-Max Cold, FLu and Sore Throat for the last 4-5days......Does that count?


----------



## Champagne InHand

We have all been fighting the bugs. I drank the hot lemon juice, herb tea and whiskey much of yesterday. I probably should not have smoked last night or this afternoon but it's a long dark and cold day. Gotta have a break at some point. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Franchise

Had some Cutty last night


----------



## Champagne InHand

It was gather up the rum day. I used the rest of my under sink Rum to make 3 bottles of vanilla extract to give to the in-Laws who bake a lot. I made a mason jar full a few years back with home made rum. This batch was put in a blender with 8 vanilla beans and about a fifth of rum. After 7-8 hours I poured into three mason jars and set it out over night. Let the sediment rain out as it was below freezing. Tomorrow I will bottle it into nice little 375ml bottles.

Anyhow I bought a bottle of El Dorado 15 year and a 750ml of Pyrat, yep I do like the taste. My wife bought me a box of Mt. Gay 1703 XO. She will wrap it up for Christmas. Throttles will sit together in my new book shelf with the humidors on the top shelf, Rum on the middle and watch box and many wine books on the bottom. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut

I love the El Dorado 15 by itself, and the sweeter/orangy Pyrat has been my go-to this autumn while smoking a cigar (although an Old-Fashioned was the runner-up). I've never had the Mount Gay 1703 XO. I'll have to nudge some Santa of my own to buy a bottle for me.

As for myself, I recently gave the George Dickel #12 another chance after not caring much for it about 5 years ago. Unfortunately, I still don't care for it, although in fairness I should mention I don't love sour mash whiskies/bourbons all that much in general.


----------



## talisker10

Bunnahabhain 12 and a cheese sandwich. Pretty good pairing.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I added another a refill bottle of Plantation Grand Reserve Barbados 5 year aged rum,which the first bottle was really good, and I saw the liquor store put in a few bottles of the Angostura 1824, 12 year aged Rum from Trinidad.

I have read that this is another i wanted to try. Its not inexpensive, which most rum is, and should be. I will try it just this once, and really should have put the money elsewhere, but reading about it piqued my interest.

I am getting a bookshelf for Christmas, that will have my humidor on the top along with several bottles of unopened rum bottles. I want to have the best sitting on the shelf with all of my other strange hobbies.


----------



## Steve C.

What ?....nobody has yet mentioned that really good stuff ?.......lemme see if I can remember the name........starts with a B.........................oh,yeah........






















BUD LIGHT.


----------



## talisker10

Old pulteney 12 year old highland single malt.This one is sour.


----------



## quazy50

Dirty vodka martini. Kettle One vodka with jalapeño stuffed olives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> Dirty vodka martini. Kettle One vodka with jalapeño stuffed olives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had one earlier, but with Pinnacle. Very dry and very dirty.

Not as sweet as Not Your Father's or Coney Island. More licorice/medicinal


----------



## talisker10

Knob creek 9 year old, 100 proof. Neat first, then with some water. Nothing like bourbon.


----------



## gcbright

*latest purchase*

Rittenhouse and the new V19 release of Evolution white for 2016. The new Evolution white is incredible and very much better than the past few years. Three cases already put away. Now I just have to finish down the v18 to a case.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## gtechva

That's Mount Pilot to you fellow Andy Griffith Show fans.

Taste like an IPA with extra malt. Since the side of the bottle says seasonal, I'll be needing to pick up more, soon.


----------



## Champagne InHand

With this sub-zero blizzard like lake snows, and myself being stuck in the house alone with the dog, I have undertaken the command decision to open up this bottle of Zacapa Ron(rum.). It's very good. Drinking from a whisky glass but have water, ice, ginger ale and pineapple juice but the stuff is great neat. I see a bit of a hangover in my future. I will put a good dent in this bottle.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!









This was the scene as I thought about going out in the Jeep to get a burger but it's so windy, blowing, snowing... I thought better of it.


----------



## gtechva

Yesterday

Today


----------



## talisker10

Opened my bottle of Elijah Craig 12 yo. Nose of maple syrup, brown sugar, vanilla, oak and wood spices. Taste - maple syrup, rye spice, spicy finish. Very nice.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Didn't take a picture, with out with friends. But new out here in Utah I tried Uintas Brewing Cutthroat IPA, was a great, gunna pick up a 6er and ill post that up this week. Highly recommend if you're an IPA guy like me.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Im an idiot, just put this off for now. great looking bottle design too


----------



## gtechva

Not bad. It won't be a chore to finish these six, but I don't see another purchase.


----------



## Chewbacca

Had a few jars of Strongbow cider, backed up with a wheelbarrow of food, and rounded off with a Romeo y Julieta Cedros Deluxe No.2. 

Pukka!


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Champagne InHand

Tgs679 said:


>


Interesting name. Also the name of the second wine from famed Margaux based Chateau Palmer. 
Perhaps this is the Mr. Hyde to another Dr. Jekyll made at the same brewery?

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## GrouchoM

Fris blueberry vodka and Milo's famous sweet tea.


----------



## GrouchoM

Milo's famous sweet tea and Fris blueberry vodka.


----------



## GrouchoM

Epic Peach vodka w 100% blueberry pomegranate juice.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

GrouchoM said:


> Epic Peach vodka w 100% blueberry pomegranate juice.


Interesting sir, may need to try this. Saved.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Tgs679

Champagne InHand said:


> Interesting name. Also the name of the second wine from famed Margaux based Chateau Palmer.
> Perhaps this is the Mr. Hyde to another Dr. Jekyll made at the same brewery?
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


It is a different hop schedule of the same base beer as Julius.


----------



## Chewbacca

Napoleon Armagnac, neat. 
Pukka!


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> Napoleon Armagnac, neat.
> 
> Pukka!


Was it a vintage? Or well rested? I've had very mixed experiences with Armagnac. With cognac I try to get the best I can afford and don't mind it as it gets aged and more air exposed to the liquor. I seem to like the XO but in Henessey or Remy the VSOP are just right.

Let me know your take on Armagnac. I just don't have enough experience and it's not inexpensive. They have done birth year stuff at my local liquor store, but I just can't see paying that much. I take it vintages matter with this brandy?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> Was it a vintage? Or well rested?


Well rested. Very well rested. Closer to the 10-year age, and well held. 
Perfect (for me) with an HdM Epicure No. 1.


----------



## GrouchoM

Fris blueberry vodka and Diamond sweet tea.


----------



## Amc82

Stone IPA

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

I have just discovered single malt scotch at the age of 64. Never could drink the stuff in my twenties, so I never investigated as I got older until a few weeks ago.

I really like Highland and Speyside scotches so far. I have added the following to my cabinet:

The Balvenie Caribbean Cask - Love the notes of rum!

Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or - excellent white wine finish.

Aberlour A'Bunadh Batch 52 - This stuff is potent, really delicious and needs a couple of teaspoons of water to smooth it out.

I also was home in San Antonio last month and my brother had a really good sipping rum. I just emailed him for the brand and want to add it to the cabinet as well.

Summertime we mostly drink craft beers as we have 8 very good local breweries in our small city of Flagstaff.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My son in law left a half bottle of high desert whiskey. He helped build the building that houses the distillery. Fun stuff. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## frankD

rockethead26 said:


> ................The Balvenie Caribbean Cask - Love the notes of rum!.....I also was home in San Antonio last month and my brother had a really good sipping rum. I just emailed him for the brand and want to add it to the cabinet as well.......


............yes, ROCKEThead, RUM is the NEW scotch down here in FT LIQUORDALE

frankD


----------



## rockethead26

frankD said:


> ............yes, ROCKEThead, RUM is the NEW scotch down here in FT LIQUORDALE
> 
> frankD


Hey Frank, got a favorite sipping rum?

I did 13 years in Florida when I owned a couple of dive shops. Spent a lot of time in the Bahamas and the Caribbean so I learned to like rum a long, long time ago.

Jim


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jim, love your story about owning the dive shops and spending good time in the islands and South Florida. Massive respect, amid a bit of envy. I have yet to successfully get my wife to move to the islands despite many plans and agreements. Now I have a great wine cellar but it acts like a ball and chain at the same time. 

So wanted to move to Monserrat after the eruption when they were looking for 70 professionals to come back. The wife and I worked in medicine. She's a nurse, I was a respiratory therapist/paramedic but filled in as a PA and worked in big Pharma. I got a big Hell No, as we passed the erupting island on a cruise ship. She said if I had reliable income she would move to St. Croix or the USVI, but then changed it after I did to include 4-5 round trip tix to upstate NY, and my daughter finishes high school next year and I would like to move to Central Florida, but doubt that will ever happen. 

I love the Caribbean, especially the Eastern Antilles and St. Lucia and the Grenadines. Antigua would be my first choice but I have to accept this will never come to pass. 

Still I love to drink rum and rum mixes especially Barbados rum. Slight family connection with Barbados and some of the Grenadines. 

I love Mount Gay rum. Toured it almost 18 years back and was very impressed how it was a team focused effort that people were very proud to be apart of. 

While the beer isn't great in that region I guess I could survive with Modelo or Red Stripe. My wines would not survive well. Not even a case. 

Still I enjoyed the story. Now that your in Houston swing by the space center museum as 2 high school friend did the current exhibit. One did the physical and mechanical and the other wrote the self guided tour things. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> Jim, love your story about owning the dive shops and spending good time in the islands and South Florida. Massive respect, amid a bit of envy. I have yet to successfully get my wife to move to the islands despite many plans and agreements. Now I have a great wine cellar but it acts like a ball and chain at the same time.
> 
> So wanted to move to Monserrat after the eruption when they were looking for 70 professionals to come back. The wife and I worked in medicine. She's a nurse, I was a respiratory therapist/paramedic but filled in as a PA and worked in big Pharma. I got a big Hell No, as we passed the erupting island on a cruise ship. She said if I had reliable income she would move to St. Croix or the USVI, but then changed it after I did to include 4-5 round trip tix to upstate NY, and my daughter finishes high school next year and I would like to move to Central Florida, but doubt that will ever happen.
> 
> I love the Caribbean, especially the Eastern Antilles and St. Lucia and the Grenadines. Antigua would be my first choice but I have to accept this will never come to pass.
> 
> Still I love to drink rum and rum mixes especially Barbados rum. Slight family connection with Barbados and some of the Grenadines.
> 
> I love Mount Gay rum. Toured it almost 18 years back and was very impressed how it was a team focused effort that people were very proud to be apart of.
> 
> While the beer isn't great in that region I guess I could survive with Modelo or Red Stripe. My wines would not survive well. Not even a case.
> 
> Still I enjoyed the story. Now that your in Houston swing by the space center museum as 2 high school friend did the current exhibit. One did the physical and mechanical and the other wrote the self guided tour things.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Never say never! Minds change as situations change.

Interesting that you like Antigua. I proposed to my wife underwater on a dive in Antigua in 1994. Took her completely by surprise. I was 43 and had convinced myself before meeting her in my dive shop that I was a confirmed bachelor. We've been very happy ever since. She also took up skydiving because of me after I had sold my shops and moved to Chicago to convince her that I was the one. It worked!

I agree that Caribbean needs a few good craft beer makers, but the lagers taste pretty darn good when sitting on a beach.

By the way, I'm in Flagstaff not Houston. Much nicer here!!!!

Jim


----------



## Champagne InHand

Very nice. Now that we are older, every Winter seems to dig at us more and more. The problem when marrying the oldest daughter of a large family is that they have a tendency to feel obligated to stay and keep the parents all good. Central Florida would be a decent settlement as her sister and family live in Orlando and here parents go down there at least twice a year for a couple of weeks at a time. We just need our housing market to stabilize and I would figure the wine out some way. Auction most and buy a large Eurocave unit. 

Keep on trying is the take home point here and I get it. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## tomp

Champagne InHand said:


> Jim, love your story about owning the dive shops and spending good time in the islands and South Florida. Massive respect, amid a bit of envy. I have yet to successfully get my wife to move to the islands despite many plans and agreements. Now I have a great wine cellar but it acts like a ball and chain at the same time.
> 
> So wanted to move to Monserrat after the eruption when they were looking for 70 professionals to come back. The wife and I worked in medicine. She's a nurse, I was a respiratory therapist/paramedic but filled in as a PA and worked in big Pharma. I got a big Hell No, as we passed the erupting island on a cruise ship. She said if I had reliable income she would move to St. Croix or the USVI, but then changed it after I did to include 4-5 round trip tix to upstate NY, and my daughter finishes high school next year and I would like to move to Central Florida, but doubt that will ever happen.
> 
> I love the Caribbean, especially the Eastern Antilles and St. Lucia and the Grenadines. Antigua would be my first choice but I have to accept this will never come to pass.
> 
> Still I love to drink rum and rum mixes especially Barbados rum. Slight family connection with Barbados and some of the Grenadines.
> 
> I love Mount Gay rum. Toured it almost 18 years back and was very impressed how it was a team focused effort that people were very proud to be apart of.
> 
> While the beer isn't great in that region I guess I could survive with Modelo or Red Stripe. My wines would not survive well. Not even a case.
> 
> Still I enjoyed the story. Now that your in Houston swing by the space center museum as 2 high school friend did the current exhibit. One did the physical and mechanical and the other wrote the self guided tour things.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


My grandmother and grandfather owned several houses on Montserrat. Beautiful island until the incedent.


----------



## tomp

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice. Now that we are older, every Winter seems to dig at us more and more. The problem when marrying the oldest daughter of a large family is that they have a tendency to feel obligated to stay and keep the parents all good. Central Florida would be a decent settlement as her sister and family live in Orlando and here parents go down there at least twice a year for a couple of weeks at a time. We just need our housing market to stabilize and I would figure the wine out some way. Auction most and buy a large Eurocave unit.
> 
> Keep on trying is the take home point here and I get it.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I have the wine situation figured out for you.

https://vimeo.com/user10836127/review/87561756/d424e63c73


----------



## Champagne InHand

tomp said:


> I have the wine situation figured out for you.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/user10836127/review/87561756/d424e63c73


No video processing. The entire island chain in the Eastern Caribbean is all volcanic so Suffrier Hills was not surprising. Just have the mud flow came through town. Not great geological planning but that happens.

I could cellar wine in Florida and that would give me excuses to visit my wife's family. It's a good deal of wine and auctioning would take about a third of its present value. I have many wines that will far outlive me, but I hope to enjoy every last bottle. However life is fragile. Plus my wife would never go for island life. She like clothes and bags, where when I'm in the islands, I'm fine with maybe 4 shirts, 2 sets of shorts, 2 swim suits. Maybe 3 sets of shoes including boots for hurricane season. I don't need a lot and understand the heart of island life. I love my wife. 20 years this month, but it's hard to take the NY out if her. She followed my career for over 10 years as in Pharma you relocate often, especially if you are a fixer of sorts. No I'm retired, I can travel as I please but for the same reasons she postponed grad school, I haven't traveled back much in 3 years. We did make it to the Yucatan once. I could easily do the ex-Pat thing if I wasn't getting retirement from the US Army. Need to be in an American territory a minimum of 6 months a year. Still it leaves plenty of time in Winters to travel to Nicaragua, which has been on my list and stay with my sister in Vegas, the family in Orlando...

Life and marriage are a lot of give and take. We compliment each other's strengths and weaknesses. As it should be.


----------



## tomp

The video is a 21,000 square foot house for sale in Tarpon Springs Fl for a little over 14mil that not only has it own insane wine cellar but also has its own cigar room that is a must see. Google Buffalo Run Tarpon Springs Fl. Might be the house that has absolutely everything.


----------



## frankD

rockethead26 said:


> Hey Frank, got a favorite sipping rum?................Jim


Jim

RON MATUSALEM - clasico $15 750ml
(my favorite - but I have to get it at a mass merchandiser TOTAL WINE or else its $25)

FLOR DE CANA - 4 Y O $18 750 ml >>> $22 1.5 litre
(we tried the other vintages 7 Y O and 18 Y O and 25 Y O but liked this one best - I can't figure WHY for twice the quantity it's only another $4 at PUBLIX but that's it)

frankD


----------



## rockethead26

frankD said:


> Jim
> 
> RON MATUSALEM - clasico $15 750ml
> (my favorite - but I have to get it at a mass merchandiser TOTAL WINE or else its $25)
> 
> FLOR DE CANA - 4 Y O $18 750 ml >>> $22 1.5 litre
> (we tried the other vintages 7 Y O and 18 Y O and 25 Y O but liked this one best - I can't figure WHY for twice the quantity it's only another $4 at PUBLIX but that's it)
> 
> frankD


Thanks, Frank. I'll look for them.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Flor de Cana is good stuff. Nicaraguan Ron. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## bigronbee

EH Taylor Rye. Good, but not quite worth the price.


----------



## bigronbee

frankD said:


> Jim
> 
> RON MATUSALEM - clasico $15 750ml
> (my favorite - but I have to get it at a mass merchandiser TOTAL WINE or else its $25)
> 
> FLOR DE CANA - 4 Y O $18 750 ml >>> $22 1.5 litre
> (we tried the other vintages 7 Y O and 18 Y O and 25 Y O but liked this one best - I can't figure WHY for twice the quantity it's only another $4 at PUBLIX but that's it)
> 
> frankD


I'll add doorly's and anything by foursquare - great sub $30 Barbados rum.


----------



## rockethead26

bigronbee said:


> I'll add doorly's and anything by foursquare - great sub $30 Barbados rum.


Excellent, thanks!!!


----------



## talisker10

Some cheap but tasty tequila today.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I brewed my own Ginger Beer this past weekend. Going to strain the yeast out tonight. The store bought stuff was either too sweet or not spicy enough. Got a recipe where you add the white seeded stuff from one chili pepper into the brewing process. It adds a nice kick to go with all that ginger. Will pour into 4 one liter reusable bottles after another cold stabilization in the refrigerator tonight. I have enough of the dosage (like for champagne) to put into the degassed liquid. It will make 4 bottles of custom brew to enjoy for a few months. Reusable bottles will have me making this all Summer. That and the mother yeast stored in a small mason jar in the fridge. About 9%abv 









Lovely color too!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tpharkman

Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye...smooth at a great price and pairs well with just about any fine cigar.


----------



## gtechva

Stopped in Granite City Brews for the first time. After trying a sip of three different beers, I told them to fill me a 32oz of this IPA from Triple C in Charlotte. It was better when I got it home and poured a glass. The picture doesn't do it justice. I've never had the look of a beer catch me. This one was very pretty. (sounds wierd)



While the lady was filling this, I ask the gentleman about one on the chalkboard. It was a Gose. I've never heard of that till now. He tells me it taste like salt and SweetTarts, as he gets me a sample. Sounds terrible, but man was it good. If I had tasted it sooner, it is what I would have brought home.


----------



## talisker10

Fullers london pride on this warm evening


----------



## GrouchoM

Woodchuck Hard Apple cider "Amber" made from red apples.


----------



## ForceofWill

Just picked up these.


----------



## BMWBen

@ChampagneInHand Just got this today to try as my first bordeaux, any experience with it? 2009 Château La Cardonne


----------



## rockethead26

BMWBen said:


> @*Cha*mpagneInHand Just got this today to try as my first bordeaux, any experience with it? 2009 Château La Cardonne


Never tried a bordeaux, but always wanted to. Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BMWBen said:


> @ChampagneInHand Just got this today to try as my first bordeaux, any experience with it? 2009 Château La Cardonne


This is a beautiful wine. I don't often drink my Bordeaux wines before they have grown up and matured, but there are a few right bank exceptions. Make sure to give it plenty if air time. I would suggest pulling the cork the morning that you intend to drink the bottle allowing the wine to slow-ox and open up. Many have had decent results with 2009 and a slow-ox approach, but don't be surprised if there still is some unresolved oak. Much of the time some oak frames a wine properly and adds to its complexities.

Another thought would be to double decant such a young wine. Pour the wine into a decanter, then rep our it back into the bottle with a funnel and let it continue to breathe. Some of the 2009 have shut down for that long cellar nap but giving it the best chance includes a proper aeration. Don't forget to swirl it a bit in the glass throughout the meal. 
Classified Bordeaux is always a treat. 2009 is an excellent vintage. I'm still waiting on my 2000, most of my 2003 but drinking the young 2004s that have shown a lot of promise. Many great value wines from the Medoc Cru bourgeois. Let us know how you like it. I haven't had that Chateau myself, or at least I don't have any in my inventory, but I do have several Medoc Cru bourgeois from areas close to Margaux and also from close to St. Estephe. 
Chateau Haut Bergey, which is much farther South offers tremendous QPR as do Chateau Cantemerle and Chateau La Lagune. I have some of both from 2009. I think I bought the 2nd wine of La Lagune. I bought a full case of Chateau La Tour de Mons, which is bourgeois superiore but it is within the commune of Margaux and I got it for about $25/bottle. It sits on the floor in the OWC, not to be opened until after 2020. I have a couple of the sane from 2005 left.

I hope you have something fun to pair the wine with. Enjoy!


----------



## Champagne InHand

You might try the Vivino app, not for buying per se, but it's great for writing up notes. I use both Cellar Tracker, which is free/paying voluntary app/web site software and it uses Vivino to pull or add stuff from the cellar but some good notes on there. I checked the wine. As I suspected, give it air and pair it with food. Most notes said it was classic old school and more of a cleansing textural wine than over fruity. Solid $15 Bordeaux. Might be worth buying a few more and resting them in a cooler closet to enjoy down the road. 

My cellar is viewable on Cellar Tracker as am I as I go by Champagneinhand or something very close on almost all forums. YouTube is the only exception which uses my legal name. I don't post much on YouTube and only a few forums. Vivino is far from perfect, but it's a decent wine app. I use wine-searcher pro. If you buy and ship wine, it pays for itself quickly, but the free version is good too. The pro is $40 but it will locate a wine and give you options. I used it late last night. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## BMWBen

Thank you for the tips, I'll definitely report back with my thoughts after I try it this weekend.


----------



## BMWBen

Hibiki Harmony


----------



## Seamus55418

Had a friend over for an Irish whiskey tasting Saturday night. Too many to list them all (15 different bottles in total) but the standouts were the Teeling An Pucan bottling, an 18 year old Powers private bottling, a cask strength/single cask Irishman, and a 15 year Laphroig when we drifted over to Scotch at the end.


----------



## n0s4atu

To celebrate the weather here finally being truly nice tonight's selection for me will be a nip of Glenlivet XXV and for the wife a sip of Don Julio Real around the fire pit. Now just have to select the cigar for the evening. 


And this is yet another great thread on this forum, lots of stuff I haven't tried, that I've added to my list to give a shot to next time I stop by the liquor store. Thanks!


----------



## n0s4atu

By the way, this particular bottle we opened at Christmas for the wife's work party. A bunch of her coworkers wanted to try it, so I figured what the hell. All but one took the glass as I served it straight. The last guy proceeded to pour Coke into it as the rest of us looked on in horror. This would have qualified as justifiable homicide yes? Sorry was just in the Guns and Knives thread and between the two it made me remember that. lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

A bunch of white wines for Summer. 2 Finger Lakes Rieslings, and a FL Gewurtztraminer. 2 basic Bordeaux Blancs. (Sauvignon Blanc-Semillion blends.). 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

Picked up a couple of Devil's Backbone Brewing Company I've never had


----------



## rockethead26

Yesterday, met up with a friend to continue working our way thru the list of 110 single malts stocked at our local scotch bar and burn a cigar. Tried 1 1/2 oz of the Caol Ila 12 year, my first try at a peaty, smoky scotch and I actually enjoyed it very much. Second glass was back to my favorite region, a highland single malt and the first time I tried a Macallan, the 15 Year Fine Oak. Enjoyable but didn't hit my favorites button. I've now only about 105 to go. Puffed on a Romeo & Julieta Connecticut during the sipping.


----------



## GrouchoM

Jack Daniels and soda.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Purchased some soju while in Korea-town on Friday... Never had it before so I was curious to try it... Not too shabby . Don't know the specific brand as its all written in Korean.


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Found a bottle of The Macallan Edition 1, which I had sampled in March at a Macallan event on the Queen Mary. New concept that allows them to take the best barrels of mixed casks and isn't bound to age (eg Macallan 12, 18, etc). My immediate skepticism figured it was a way to cheat on aging, but one taste ended that. What they did cheap out on is the box - simple flimsy cardboard. Then again, I'm not drinking the box.








(file photo)

Superb


----------



## GrouchoM

Toraño tequila, Heaven Hill vodka and Ron Carlos Silver Carribean rum.

Hello summer!


----------



## GrouchoM

Heaven Hill vodka and Peak Raspberry Ice tea.


----------



## BMWBen

A couple new wines to try. Any good Malbec suggestions?


----------



## Champagne InHand

BMWBen said:


> A couple new wines to try. Any good Malbec suggestions?


Bodega Benegas is a good reliable Argentine Malbec, that were set up right by the people running Lynch-Bages in Bordeaux. The Bodegas-Lynch make a really great Cab Franc, but it costs about $15-$20 more. Lots of decent Malbec and Malbec blends from Argentina. I've had one from WA that wasn't bad but Malbec isn't my favorite variety of red juice, though my BIL loved the stuff for the past 8 years. It's fairly pleasing to most crowds so it's not bad to keep a few bottles in stock.

The Malbec from Cahors, France is spotty, but usually need aging when you do get good ones. I would seek New World sources first though.


----------



## GrouchoM

Started the night with Jack Daniels with red soda (it's Texas thing) and finished with Don Carlos Silver carribean rum and Peak Raspberry Ice tea. I have definitely determined Tequila just isn't for me.


----------



## mephare

Weyerbacher Merry Monks. My favorite Belgian Tripel. Will probably be picking up a bottle of Knob Creek bourbon in the near future too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tonight wine. Early slow-OC decant. 
Apparently tapatalk photos are twirling. 2008 Plumpjack Cabernet Sauvignon. Good stuff. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

Elijah craig 12 bourbon


----------



## Joe Sticks

It's summer, I need to get another bottle of my favorite Highland scotch - Glenmorangie Original. I'll also be shopping for rum. Don't know much about that spirit, but I hear they can pair very well with cigars.


----------



## rockethead26

Joe Sticks said:


> It's summer, I need to get another bottle of my favorite Highland scotch - Glenmorangie Original. I'll also be shopping for rum. Don't know much about that spirit, but I hear they can pair very well with cigars.


I had my first sipping rum at my brother's house a few months ago. It was a gift from one of his clients. The rum was Cruzan. It was delish. I haven't found a bottle here locally yet, but I'm still looking. Highly recommended.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I have a bottle of Glenfiddich 12 year old that I keep forgetting to open.

Maybe tonight?


----------



## Navistar

Recently got some shots of multiple scotch blends and single malts with peat. I love single malt scotch matured in sherry but this will my first experience with peat and smoke flavors. 

I also picked up ketel one and tanqueray for some martinis.


----------



## gtechva

Local Lowes Foods grocery store put in a Beer Den, so yesterday I got a growler of Wicked Weed Tropic Most Gose


----------



## Scap

Been sipping rum, lately. This one is outstanding.


----------



## Amc82

PBR

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

I drink a beer or two at night and I drink PBR in the Can. Pabst Blue Ribbon, as I can no longer buy Big Flatts another reasonable beer. Honestly with the DUI Law in my State I am scare S**TLESS to drink & drive. As you can be busted for being impaired even if you are 0.01 if the office feel you are impaired.


----------



## Grey Goose

Buffalo Trace Bourbon, might be the best $25 or under bottle of bourbon I've ever had... pretty damn good.


----------



## Cigary

You're killin me GG.....have not tried that brand but I keep seeing a lot of people who love it and as luck would have it...it's that time of the month for a Beer/Spirit run. I'm out of all the favorites....Vodka...Tequila....Gin....Drambuie.


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants

Drinking Balvenie Doublewood. Wanted a smooth single malt that was not too sweet and not too peaty. This one fits the bill!

https://us.thebalvenie.com/our-range/doublewood-aged-12-years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Cigary said:


> You're killin me GG.....have not tried that brand but I keep seeing a lot of people who love it and as luck would have it...it's that time of the month for a Beer/Spirit run. I'm out of all the favorites....Vodka...Tequila....Gin....Drambuie.


I would recommend it, not a Booker's, Widow Jane, or black Maple Hill, but in this particular case you can get quantity per buck without sacrificing too much in the quality dept.

I liked it.

Larceny is supposed to be a great small batch wheated bourbon for only $30, if you can find it.

Have you tried Zaya rum? Am liking that this summer for pairing as well.

Hats off to guys who pop off $125-$300+ without blinking an eye for a bottles of single malt all the time, I treat those like my aging boxes, put them away and try it every once in a while.

The rest of the time it's $25-$75ish range for our day in and day out consumption. ;-)


----------



## Cigary

I buy up a ton of Havana Rum when I visit the Caribbean and Europe...in Venice Havana Rum is only $13 a bottle for the 7 year so when I was there last Nov. I bought about 8 bottles.

When I hit St. Thomas I visit AH Riise and end up spending a couple of hundred dollars but what I get pays for the cruise there and back...I buy it and they send it over to the cruise ship and when we dock in MIami/Ft. Lauderdale I use an empty suitcase to haul it out of there...I bring enough bubble wrap to ensure no breakage and the Customs people could give a crap about taxing them. Average cost per spirits like GG vodka is $15....Tanquerey Gin...$14....Gran Patron Tequila is around $18.....Drambuie 15 year old is $22....Baileys is like $8...so when you factor that I buy $200 worth of booze that's a lot of bottles which here in the States would be around $500 to $600.


----------



## BMWBen

A couple new cheap things to try out


----------



## BMWBen

...


----------



## Old_Salt

Newest additions.
Glencadam 15 yo.
Glencadam 21 yo.

Both really good, However the 21 is not that much better to justify
the price! so when these are finished off, will only replace the 15.

There's a 10 year old that gets hi marks. Might give that one a tryout
at a lower price point.


----------



## gtechva

Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout, very nice


----------



## Ams417

Bought a couple 32oz cups of Miller Lite at the Blew Note. Paired nicely with a catfish sandwich.


----------



## cigaraddict

Grabbed a bottle of E.H. Taylor small batch from local last week; cracked it today.... Meh. Hot, bright, pretty much it. Could just be me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ka-Bar Brown Ale. Leftover from NC. It doesn't really match up to Newcastle, but it grows on you. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## FMichael




----------



## Joe Sticks

Everclear 151

Unfortunately, the store doesnt sell the 190 version.

Didn't get it to drink, but to clean tobacco pipes.

Mass marketed moonshine.


----------



## Champagne InHand

For tonight with friends. 









They are bringing the Reds. Visiting NY from Texas. Gotta go big!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> For tonight with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bringing the Reds. Visiting NY from Texas. Gotta go big!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


JJ Prum was the star of this show. The champagne and dessert wine were very good but that Spatlese was just excellent in every way. Botrytis on the cork, which needed wiping away, but the dessert wine had it as well, but not unexpected.

Our friends brought a nice Patricia Green Pinot noir and a good CA Chardonnay. It was steely without that buttery wood often associated with many CA chards. Considering that I had pork belly as an appetizer, the whites were all good. The Pinot Noir went very well with a 14 oz ribeye. They also brought a young 2012 Napa Cabernet, but it was just too gripe and it obviously needs many years in the cellar. Its so hard to travel with aged reds.

Still not a bad night. The wife choose the better dessert for the dessert wine. Butterscotch creme brûlée.


----------



## Navistar

Grabbed 2 bottles of Glenlivet 15. One for me and one for an old friend retiring from work soon.


----------



## dgold21

Just bought my first bottle of Booker's small-batch bourbon...wow, this stuff is a flavor bomb, and not for the timid!


----------



## FMichael

dgold21 said:


> Just bought my first bottle of Booker's small-batch bourbon...wow, this stuff is a flavor bomb, and not for the timid!


At 63.9% abv - I bet it has some kick to it.


----------



## ThatOneDog

Picked up a bottle of 1738 Accord Royal by Remi Martin. Not bad for the price, but not the best in the world either. It's a good casual drink for a friday night or weekend starter.


----------



## talisker10

It's getting cold, so cracked open a bottle of Jura 16 year old single malt scotch.


----------



## steve_3664

dgold21 said:


> Just bought my first bottle of Booker's small-batch bourbon...wow, this stuff is a flavor bomb, and not for the timid!


Love Bookers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## talisker10

Four roses single barrel. Good bourbon.


----------



## KeefG

That bookers is great! I usually drink Basil Haydens which is its lighter brother, I believe it goes Knob Creek-basil-bakers-bookers. Great choice!


----------



## Champagne InHand

My BIL gifted a 3-pack of 200ml bottles of different versions of Jameson's to me for Christmas. I put them in the wine cellar. It's the tan, the green and the black boxed mini-versions. Nice to have. I rarely drink it straight but I do like Irish whiskey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I bought four bottles of the 2014 Bogle Essential Red blend. They were on sale buy one get one free plus 10% off since I bought 4 bottles. It is always a good wine that you usually find in the $10 to $15 range. Great with pizza, burgers of BBQ.


----------



## bigronbee

KeefG said:


> That bookers is great! I usually drink Basil Haydens which is its lighter brother, I believe it goes Knob Creek-basil-bakers-bookers. Great choice!


If you like Basil Hayden's, try old grand dad 100 or 114. Same mash, but a lot cheaper. Add water and you'll have a tough time telling them from BH. Old grand dad was basil Hayden's nick name, this the connection. Btw, the 114 is being discontinued, so grab one if you see it.


----------



## bigronbee

Decided to broaden my horizons a bit. I'm really liking the redbreast cask strength


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed another one of these today....










I also grabbed a six pack of Heineken.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## vinonut

Drinking a Negroni now. Very nice with a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBorden

Hello, my dearest friends! I'm so glad to have joined your conversation! However, have you ever thought about how alcohol hurts our organism? I've found a lot of articles saying that it's pretty dangerous, as alcohol poisoning may lead to a serious and even sometimes fatal consequence: Is It Worth to Start Drinking Alcohol? | bigessaywriter.com


----------



## gtechva

purchased today, but right now, drinking Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA


----------



## ivandrocco

Classic Martini!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tona classico the beer made in Nica and Flor de Cana Ron. I have had some inexpensive Italian whites, Trebbiano and a SB/Semillion blend that were serviceable and an Italian Merlot that was a bit too sweet, but I'm in a city that hovers around 36F al the time. Still it's better to enjoy Nica stuff but the Italian wines are more than half to a quarter the price of Spanish, CA and WA state dirt wines. Okay maybe not fair Chateau St. Michelle isn't a dirt wine but not worth a $30 equivalent but Barefoot for $30. Yuck. For some reason Sicilian wines are rather inexpensive. Still Tona and Flor de Cana, unbelievable inexpensive even in a bar or restaurant. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

once a year realease

More coffee than chocolate.


----------



## mi000ke

Was drinking Seven Fathoms rum this evening - our local rum here on Grand Cayman - as we watched the sun set. Really nice stuff. Aged in barrels stored 7 fathoms under the sea.


----------



## gtechva

got a bottle of 1792 Single Barrel Bourbon but posting a pic is fighting me


----------



## Semper Noctem

gtechva said:


> got a bottle of 1792 Single Barrel Bourbon but posting a pic is fighting me


You could say I'm a 1792 fan...


----------



## JustJoshua

Jim beam maple. Cheap but good.

MrZ


----------



## TorpedoTom

mi000ke said:


> Was drinking Seven Fathoms rum this evening - our local rum here on Grand Cayman - as we watched the sun set. Really nice stuff. Aged in barrels stored 7 fathoms under the sea.


That sounds quite delicious! I didn't know that the Caymans had any rum distilleries, then again, it doesn't surprise me either with it being the Caribbean! This is a gem my parents never mentioned from all of their travels down there. Does the aging at 7 fathoms add a unique, I'll guess, salty quality to it? Like a salted butterscotch or toffee would be my closest guess with rum. If it does, as a major fan of Islay malts, this might be a sipping rum!


----------



## TorpedoTom

Ever since I lost my heart in Cozumel last year, I became a large fan of tequila. Never once got sick on it down there, but we were drinking the real deal, along with many a shot of Mezcal. Can't find the Mezcal I liked, but I couldn't see the name on the label behind the bar anyways. It is a lowland blanco, I just like the true agave flavor of the blancos, Corazon!


----------



## NightFish

I'm a whiskey fan that's pretty new to cigars and am quickly learning how well the two go together. Here's my current stash. The single malts, the bourbons with a Japanese whiskey, and the ryes.


----------



## mi000ke

TorpedoTom said:


> That sounds quite delicious! I didn't know that the Caymans had any rum distilleries, then again, it doesn't surprise me either with it being the Caribbean! This is a gem my parents never mentioned from all of their travels down there. Does the aging at 7 fathoms add a unique, I'll guess, salty quality to it? Like a salted butterscotch or toffee would be my closest guess with rum. If it does, as a major fan of Islay malts, this might be a sipping rum!


this is the only distillery on the island. the barrels are sealed, but the rocking motion of the sea is supposed to be similar to how it may have aged while being transported by ship in the old days. And indeed it is a nice sipping rum.


----------



## NightFish

That 7 Fathoms looks like interesting stuff. I'd love to get my hands on a bottle to try. It reminds me of Jefferson's Ocean (Jeffersons Bourbon), which is a bourbon aged at sea. I suspected that it was just a marketing gimmick, and maybe it is, but it's a fantastic a fantastic bourbon nonetheless.


----------



## Maxh92

Went on a trip to Gatlinburg, TN for the weekend. Made a few stops at some of the wineries and distilleries. Picked up some good stuff. The most surprising find was the Ole Smokey Tn Whiskey Peppermint Patty variety. Very good and very smooth Whiskey for 100 proof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Just some of the open bottles. Who's thirsty?


----------



## blackrabbit

Semper Noctem said:


> Just some of the open bottles. Who's thirsty?


I am now after seeing that photo. Nice stash!


----------



## Semper Noctem

blackrabbit said:


> I am now after seeing that photo. Nice stash!


Thanks @blackrabbit. It's an older pic of only some of my open bottles. I have more in another room.

I only wish my cigar collection were of the same caliber. I feel embarrassed about what I sent you in the PIF. Next time I'm going to send some whisk(e)y with my sticks.


----------



## blackrabbit

Semper Noctem said:


> Thanks @*blackrabbit*. It's an older pic of only some of my open bottles. I have more in another room.
> 
> I only wish my cigar collection were of the same caliber. I feel embarrassed about what I sent you in the PIF. Next time I'm going to send some whisk(e)y with my sticks.


I have a cure for your ill-ease, you can overnight the whisky so it arrives with the cigars! :wink2:

Don't worry about it. I am still a noob and love trying all kinds of sticks so I will like pretty much whatever I get. Peace!


----------



## Champagne InHand

TorpedoTom said:


> That sounds quite delicious! I didn't know that the Caymans had any rum distilleries, then again, it doesn't surprise me either with it being the Caribbean! This is a gem my parents never mentioned from all of their travels down there. Does the aging at 7 fathoms add a unique, I'll guess, salty quality to it? Like a salted butterscotch or toffee would be my closest guess with rum. If it does, as a major fan of Islay malts, this might be a sipping rum!


I don't want to say it's a gimmick, but it is. They do this with some whiskey and even wines. It forces more, quicker interaction with the wood, usually repurposed cask from Cognac ir Sherry. It has a bit if science to it, but you can't force time. Though it comes close.

Of all my travels to the Caribbean and parts of Mexico and CA, I find the Caymans a place for the wealthy to try a small bite of Caribbean life, but it's cleansed and very much like Disneyland. Expensive as all get out, though you can't beat swimming long hours off 7 mile beach, but they really repress the native islanders, where they are afraid to whisper thoughts of independent or even shared rule. They import workers to the front counters and even as servers.

The locals get mensual housekeeping, bar staff or beach clean up jobs or work in restaurants, gas stations and shops. It's safe but very sanitized

If you like visiting countries like Luxembourg or Lichtenstein, which have their own amenities and charm then you should really like Grand Cayman, but be aware that's it's insanely expensive and a more authentic bet would be to take a puddle jumper to Little Cayman.

It's just "too sanitized," for my pleasure, especially as I have a habit of being up at all hours, do plenty of eavesdropping, take with locals and tourists alike.

There is part of Grand Cayman, literally called "Hell." Lots of sun, iguanas, free running chickens, but it is extremely flat. Most of the coral reefs were destroyed by Hurricane Hugo, but with international help they are doing their best with artificial reefs and trying to make it the prize it once was.

Of course it's much like more expensive tax havens in the UKBI or islands like Barbuda or parts of the Grenadines where they purposely have no public airport or public ferry service.

I'm not trying to slam it too hard. Places like St. Eustace and Nevis are similar with tons of investment opportunities for the right price.

Once upon a time I actually strive to get an Antigua passport and dual citizenship before the Antiguan dollar and economic burst. I tried so hard to get my wife to go back to Monserrat, as they need 70 professionals in healthcare and civil service to get that island functional after the Soufriere Hills volcano exploded not once but twice.

We passed the island on a ship as it was spouting off and the Mrs., would have no part in it.

Sucks to be me, back then as I had island retirement very much figured out or at least with an active plan. She wouldn't even go to St. Thomas or St. Croix as alternates without a guarantee of 6 round trip airline tix to the ROC city area to visit family and the brothers/sisters and offspring.

The closest island with reasonable flights was PR and San Juan at that, making my island life unattainable.

Such is life. I now grow grapes, sip wine I've collected and walk a big red dog.

This is a much better place to raise kids but no we will be without kids in Autumn do my mind is racing about on how to get her to make the move somewhere tropical. 6 days of Winter wind storm hell cant be much different than hurricanes when you are island friendly and speak bilingual.

Just saying. Grand Cayman is fine for a sanitized version of Caribbean or Rum/Coffee/Cocoa production areas that are insanely gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

> Just some of the open bottles. Who's thirsty?


I am! I am! I'll try a sip or two of the Michter's Rye and the Auchentoshan American Oak. Those are a few I've been wanting to try for a while.

That's an impressive stash. Puts mine to shame. I usually try not to have too many bottles open at once. Finishing one before opening one gives me an excuse to drink more whiskey faster :smile2:. I tell my wife that if she wants me to move a bottle out of her pantry I'll have to finish one in my whiskey cabinet first :vs_laugh:.


----------



## Semper Noctem

NightFish said:


> I am! I am! I'll try a sip or two of the Michter's Rye and the Auchentoshan American Oak. Those are a few I've been wanting to try for a while.
> 
> That's an impressive stash. Puts mine to shame. I usually try not to have too many bottles open at once. Finishing one before opening one gives me an excuse to drink more whiskey faster :smile2:. I tell my wife that if she wants me to move a bottle out of her pantry I'll have to finish one in my whiskey cabinet first :vs_laugh:.


Send me your address and I'll send samples.


----------



## Old_Salt

This months additions:
Balvenie 12 single barrel
Kilchoman Machir Bay
Glengarioch 12 yo.
and a six pack of GlenCadam 15

https://www.whisky.com/whisky-datab...n-list/fdb/Collection/Listing////oldnavy.html


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

<<thujone intensifies>>


----------



## Bird-Dog

Amelia Isabelle said:


> <<thujone intensifies>>


Looks like Absinthe after proper prep.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> <<thujone intensifies>>


What were your thoughts on "lucid", compared to some more old world absinthe? I've had some old Czech and French absinthe that I've enjoyed and a couple that get imported in country, but I've also had some that just were awful.

Either way it looks nice. It's good to see you posting once again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> What were your thoughts on "lucid", compared to some more old world absinthe? I've had some old Czech and French absinthe that I've enjoyed and a couple that get imported in country, but I've also had some that just were awful.
> 
> Either way it looks nice. It's good to see you posting once again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've been posting here and there...

I've only tried one other brand, and tbqh I don't remember what it's called. Lucid is certainly the better of the two; I may try to order some directly from France next time. A lot of brands seem to run as low as 30€, and while the shipping and taxes are exorbitant, it still comes to about $60 for those bottles, which is what I paid for the Lucid. Look forward to trying others!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

I was out of town this past weekend and partook in some Pappy VanWinkle at the hotel bar I was staying at, wish I could get my hands on a bottle! I've been enjoying Smuttynose Rye IPA as of late, it's a very floral IPA which is perfect IMHO for spring!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Bird Dog Spiced Whiskey. Nice pairing with cigars; neat or on the rocks.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Just recently picked up some Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron. At 12% ABV a few of these wobbly pops will have you feeling pretty alright.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monday night I hosted a group, as I do every month, where we meet at a local wine bar(they have great beer and cocktails as well,) that is also a full service restaurant. 

It's a BYOB wine gathering. Yes it's through the meetup app, not just a bunch of wankers, though some inevitably show as it's open to all. 


We had some nice Merlot based wines, champagne and sparkling wines as well as some sweeter dessert or aperitif wines. 

Afterwards many of us walk the Erie Canal trail to sober up. 

I always bring some cigars. 

I don't usually like red wine and stogies but I am finding I do like champagne and sparklers with mild/medium sticks and darker Warped sticks with the dessert wines. 

The group meetups are primarily about having fun and socializing after work hours. 
I brought a red, as I had an early dinner there but a champagne as well. 
It matched up well with a Monte No.4. 

I usually drink water, a soft drink, tea, coffee or a beer but spirits and wines do work well as long as they are not to overpowering. 

These groups are almost always fun and are an enjoyable monthly experiment with new faces to pair well with a core group that show. 

I use the same restaurant because of location a great patio and the fact that they let us bring our own bottle choices on Monday or Tuesday. 

It doesn't have to be complicated, just a fun night out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Champagne InHand said:


> Yes it's through the meetup app


I always forget about the Meetup app. I've used it in the past for board game nights, I wonder if there are any herf's in my area on there? Thanks for the reminder


----------



## talisker10

Pretty good wine


----------



## Randy956

This now:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Coors light


----------



## Scap

Got this yesterday when I turned in a couple of Miller kegs shells.

Still have some money on the store credit to boot!


----------



## Saetherhaug

Tallisker Port Rugie


----------



## Champagne InHand

talisker10 said:


> Pretty good wine


I'll still drink Caymus. Big Napa Cabs are not my favorite these days, but I know what I'm getting with Caymus. Plus who does not like drinking from Magnums.

I pretty much grew up on Napa Cabs.

The only one I just can't really enjoy is Silver Oak. It is so overdone.

Lucky to pop that bottle, but as I like to see how wine ages, I would love to pop a cork in 2024 as well.

Did you buy a 6-pack, to follow the wine?

I am a wine geek, so take it with a grain of sand. I'll bet it went great with a nice cut of steak or a serious burger.

I love pairing pure Cabs with both. You have me thinking now about pairing a big, bold, young red with a fine cigar.

Thanks for posting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

talisker10 said:


> Pretty good wine


Bully


----------



## delta9t

Latest purchases were a bottle of Knob Creek Single Barrel and Ardbeg 10.


----------



## Thig

Currently drinking a pour of Lot 40 Rye, neat. Not overly impressed but too good to throw out.


----------



## gtechva

Currently drinking The Glenlivet 12 with ginger ale


----------



## gtechva

When I bought The Glenlivet 12 Year Scotch, it came with a couple of 50ml of other Scotch. Just drank the French Oak Reserve 15 Year. Surprised how much sweeter it is compared to the regular 12 year old.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had pulled this for today to go with a grilled steak but a headache has kicked in so it will have to wait.

An obscure Petit Chateau in the Medic but decent old style Bordeaux.









Chateau d'Arsac.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I've been on a Pinot kick lately. Still looking for that great $12 - 15 bottle that tastes like a $30...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> I had pulled this for today to go with a grilled steak but a headache has kicked in so it will have to wait.
> 
> An obscure Petit Chateau in the Medic but decent old style Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chateau d'Arsac.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that Bordeaux? I've only had a few over the years. Is it heave on the fruit and tannins?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vinonut

talisker10 said:


> Pretty good wine


Glad you like it. Long-time famous producer. Unfortunately, their stylistic change 15-20 yrs ago left me standing at the station.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinonut

Smooooooth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> I've been on a Pinot kick lately. Still looking for that great $12 - 15 bottle that tastes like a $30...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


For reasonably priced and good Pinot I usually buy a case of Bouchard Pere et Fils Bourgogne.

This is a trusted burgundy maker that knows what they are doing. At about $18/bottle I usually can get it to just over the $15 mark buying by the case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

vinonut said:


> Smooooooth!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plantation is the best QPR rum out there. The stuff is made by a Cognac owning family so good casks to age it in. I generally buy the 5 year reserve as it has that smell that's so pleasing. It's pure Barbados and hasn't been in a Bond movie, which really increased prices and demand on Mt. Gay.

I guess good for Mt. Gay as they started from humble home made beginnings but their island made cooperage, make their XO drink more like a Whiskey than a rum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> For reasonably priced and good Pinot I usually buy a case of Bouchard Pere et Fils Bourgogne.
> 
> This is a trusted burgundy maker that knows what they are doing. At about $18/bottle I usually can get it to just over the $15 mark buying by the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll keep eye out for that one.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

gtechva said:


> When I bought The Glenlivet 12 Year Scotch, it came with a couple of 50ml of other Scotch. Just drank the French Oak Reserve 15 Year. Surprised how much sweeter it is compared to the regular 12 year old.


Personally I think the 12 yr Glenlivet is pretty nasty, but the 15 yr French Oak, and 16 yr Nadurra are both very good.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta9t

Currently drinking some Ardbeg 10. I used to drink a lot of craft beers, but due to a recent diet change, I've cut that out and now am strictly whisky or bourbon.


----------



## Cigary

Currently I am not drinking enough to kill the voices in my head...gonna change that today cuz I'm going to Total Wine as I have $300 burning a hole in my pocket. Ohhhh the sweet taste of victory!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cigary said:


> Currently I am not drinking enough to kill the voices in my head...gonna change that today cuz I'm going to Total Wine as I have $300 burning a hole in my pocket. Ohhhh the sweet taste of victory!


I get that feeling a lot too! More ethanol in the blood helps me deal with a world filled with really depressing news reports as well as Americans just losing their minds over history, idiots in parades, another President that's says stupid things without thinking.

Sure this is status quo but the youngsters just can't deal while they slowly try to gain some insight.

Do I want to live in a place like Russia that forgets its Tsarist and Communist history?

Probably not, but I'm just one guy. Pass the bottle of whatever tastes good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

The real deal


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> The real deal


My favs for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FMichael

delta9t said:


> Currently drinking some Ardbeg 10. I used to drink a lot of craft beers, but due to a recent diet change, I've cut that out and now am strictly whisky or bourbon.


Yeah - I need to shed some weight as well so I'm on a low-carb 'Atkins' type of diet.

Thankfully scotch/bourbon can be consumed in moderation.


----------



## Maxh92

Chattanooga Whiskey for me tonight. Decided to try something new from the liquor store. Really enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Haven't bought any lately I have so much in the bunker now. Having a pour of Four Roses Single Barrel at the moment.


----------



## Thig

Thig said:


> Haven't bought any lately I have so much in the bunker now. Having a pour of Four Roses Single Barrel at the moment.


Just 2 days after I post this my friend that owns a liquor store calls and says he got some Weller 12 in, no way I could turn that down.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No Picts at the moment but I'll edit and add. I'm sipping a sweet dessert Muscat from South Africa. 2006 Vin de Constance. Great pairing!

Picture. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

This summer, I probably drank about 6 cases of Anderson Valley Briney Melon Gose. This stuff is as addictive as it gets for a warm weather beer. Britney Melon with Wahoo Fish tacos and Hint of Lime tortilla chips might be one of the best combos on earth.

Unfortunately, I don't know how Far East this beer travels as it is probably fairly small volume brewing.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I snagged this 1933 dessert wine today. Wine delivery scheduled for next week. I have to find room for a mixed 3 cases.

The 80 year old wine:









These were the precursor to Port Wines but the South of France/Catalan and they can age almost indefinitely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Today's find.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Another good day of hunting.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Old overholt 
Elijah Craig
Woodford double oak


----------



## Semper Noctem

Gummy Jones said:


> Old overholt
> Elijah Craig
> Woodford double oak


Elijah Craig is some solid juice. It's too bad that they did away with the age statement.


----------



## ebnash

Just my standard purchase of a couple bottles of Woodford Reserve. 

My usual drink is on the rocks or with a splash of water. I love this stuff!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Semper Noctem said:


> Elijah Craig is some solid juice. It's too bad that they did away with the age statement.


agreed
now its "8-12 years"


----------



## Semper Noctem

Gummy Jones said:


> agreed
> now its "8-12 years"


Yep, still good but slightly less than the red 12s. The Barrel Strength, if you can find it, still has the age statment.


----------



## Scap

Just picked up another bottle of Zafra 21yr old rum.

Really should look for a case discount as I've been drinking it like water this past year or so.


----------



## Olecharlie

ABELOUR AND BALVENIE 12 yr old Single Malt Scotch. Two drinks or three on the weekends. I also enjoy Glenmorangie 18 yr. Just a little pricey.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Yesterday's score.


----------



## SurfnSafari

My beer is a daily thing I drink what I have drunk for years. Very simple PBR. (Papst Blue Ribbon)


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=166946&stc=1&d=1511037446

After spending 3 years in Germany I have sought after a german import that could come close. After many years I finally found my favorite beer here stateside. I haven't tried this Octoberfest version but I'm sure it will be on par. 7.5%


----------



## Champagne InHand

I am heading towards several days with the in-laws and wine won’t be enough. I hit up the liquor store. I bought a cognac that was listed to be comparable with Hennessy and a French cognac orange liqueur mix that they said was comparable to Gran Marnier. Both were at least half the price of the brands and since I plan on just making a bunch of sidecars to anesthetize myself, I figured why not. Now to acquire some lemon juice. Maybe the wife will pick up a bottle of maraschino cherries. 

I like/love my in-laws but they have a huge family. I can only smoke so much at their house without looking like a total derelict, so I’ll numb my senses a bit to “enjoy” are time together. 

I’ll add a picture when I get inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Champagne InHand said:


> I am heading towards several days with the in-laws and wine won't be enough. I hit up the liquor store. I bought a cognac that was listed to be comparable with Hennessy and a French cognac orange liqueur mix that they said was comparable to Gran Marnier. Both were at least half the price of the brands and since I plan on just making a bunch of sidecars to anesthetize myself, I figured why not. Now to acquire some lemon juice. Maybe the wife will pick up a bottle of maraschino cherries.
> 
> I like/love my in-laws but they have a huge family. I can only smoke so much at their house without looking like a total derelict, so I'll numb my senses a bit to "enjoy" are time together.
> 
> I'll add a picture when I get inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good man. Have you had this year's Nuevo Beaujolais?


----------



## Cigary

I have a full bar setup and we'll start the day with a bloody mary 16 oz... then probably a couple of classic greyhounds with ruby red grapefruit juice with salt around the rim... wine for dinner and then finish the night off with a cigar and Drambuie.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cigary said:


> I have a full bar setup and we'll start the day with a bloody mary 16 oz... then probably a couple of classic greyhounds with ruby red grapefruit juice with salt around the rim... wine for dinner and then finish the night off with a cigar and Drambuie.


Son!....I'm headed to your house......:vs_whistle:


----------



## Cigary

Hickorynut said:


> Son!....I'm headed to your house......:vs_whistle:


Dinner is @5...some friends and adopted service people from Dobbins AF base we managed to shanghai that don't have family close.


----------



## Champagne InHand

We have a full bar stash under the sink with bar gear over the stove area. 

After mixing my drinks I’m just going to stick to deKypers or Hiram triple sec if I can’t afford it stomach the Cointreau. The Cognac was just okay. I should have just bought E&J brandy, but it is what it is. 

As for Beaujolais Nouveau, I never drink the stuff. I pretty much despise the Gamay grape and can’t deal with any banana in a red wine, though know many people who look forward to its release. If I have to drink Beaujolais it’s usually Julienas. 
A good picnic basket wine that can be enjoyed cool, similar to Dolcetto or young Barbera. 

So once again I should have just bought VSOP Remy, Hennessy or Tesseron. Home is okay too but better to make these things with whiskey. American or Canadian and/or Rum. 

We just were out on a nice gift card the other night and the sidecars were amazing. 

Plain rum drinks, vodka drinks, dirty Gin martinis (headache makers) or straight amber spirits are what I should stick to at home. Especially as we lacked the right ingredients for the full monty. 

26 people at Turkey Day dinner. I’m assigned to bringing the wine. Basic Pinot Noir Burgundy with a couple bottles of Chianti and Malbec for the older stuck on that wine types and some Chardonnay and Riesling got the main group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Ohio held a raffle for their allotment of Pappy this year. My local cigar B&M gave out raffle tickets to a bunch of us, and guess who won a bottle.... This Guy!

Looking forward to cracking this open at Christmas for me, my brother and my dad.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TCstr8 said:


> Ohio held a raffle for their allotment of Pappy this year. My local cigar B&M gave out raffle tickets to a bunch of us, and guess who won a bottle.... This Guy!
> 
> Looking forward to cracking this open at Christmas for me, my brother and my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sweet. I would personally send it to auction or sell it. I like Bourbon a bit but with cra-cra prices, I usually pass.

Of course like with wine, I will be happy to share with a friend if they are comfortable drinking a bottle that sells for $1000+.

I ship almost everything to auction if it heads North of $500. I do have a couple regrets but not that many.

May you enjoy every last sip of it. I've actually had some really fine wines and cognacs over the years and I know you have to pay to play, which is why I buy and cellar stuff. It's the duty of the older guys that bought stuff for much less to foster the future generations. I like getting in on a more reasonable level though.

Let us know if you think it's loads better than the regular Buffalo Trace. Again congrats on winning the draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Champagne InHand said:


> Sweet. I would personally send it to auction or sell it. I like Bourbon a bit but with cra-cra prices, I usually pass.
> 
> Of course like with wine, I will be happy to share with a friend if they are comfortable drinking a bottle that sells for $1000+.
> 
> I ship almost everything to auction if it heads North of $500. I do have a couple regrets but not that many.
> 
> May you enjoy every last sip of it. I've actually had some really fine wines and cognacs over the years and I know you have to pay to play, which is why I buy and cellar stuff. It's the duty of the older guys that bought stuff for much less to foster the future generations. I like getting in on a more reasonable level though.
> 
> Let us know if you think it's loads better than the regular Buffalo Trace. Again congrats on winning the draw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different mash bills entirely.


----------



## poppajon75

Apple Pie. A gift of joy from a great friend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

poppajon75 said:


> Apple Pie. A gift of joy from a great friend.


I used to distill my own (purely for scientific research) legally. It's a labor of love and takes forever. Enjoy. I don't know what's in the Apple Pie, but the stuff I made needed a Long aging process. I eventually made it into vanilla extract, as the last think I need is some overzealous ATF peeps looking for my essential oil extractor.

I do know guys that love to do it though. They are ultra careful with quality and it's not corn whiskey for immediate consumption. We have a big micro distilling business in NY state. People are buying 12 ounce bottles of small batch crafted spirits for $40+.

I guess small batch is the hip thing supporting locals rather than paying the same or higher for Scotch or Kentucky Bourbons.

Crown Royal is made up here so plenty of experienced distillers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays

Found this little fella just sitting on the shelf giving me the puppy dog eyes waiting to come home with me.


----------



## GOT14U

poppajon75 said:


> Apple Pie. A gift of joy from a great friend.


Now that's some pie to sink your teeth in to!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Went to a place with real liquor stores not beverage control.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sipping on some SQN Mr. K the noble man from the 2002 vintage. Crazy sweet but with acidic bite. Just amazing if you like dried pitted fruit, baking spices and toffee, butterscotch. Like honey. A tiny sip aerated through your palate and it's like a bit of heaven. I love these stickies with cheese or dried apricots, but tonight Sicilian fried calamari.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

6 ounces of Cream Soda with 6 ounces of Crown Royal Reserve. I prefer single malt when smoking but drinking crown n cream is a hell of a lot cheaper :vs_laugh: Doesn't take much to get me tipsy. Usually 2 glasses does the job but sometimes 1 does the trick.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Can anybody say Pappy? Just by shear luck. A glass of each for a bargain rate. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Watching Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee and drinking about 5 fingers of Woodfords Reserve neat.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Just picked up a bottle of Stagg Jr. Ninth release. I paid a little too much, ($62.00), but I read that it's the best release, (I have #'s 2, 3, 5, & 6). I just cracked it open. It's worth it!


----------



## poppajon75

This is my "treat bourbon".









Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Semper Noctem

poppajon75 said:


> This is my "treat bourbon".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Looks like you just signed up for the next installment of "Semper Noctem's Whisk(e)y Bomb"...


----------



## poppajon75

Semper Noctem said:


> Looks like you just signed up for the next installment of "Semper Noctem's Whisk(e)y Bomb"...


That sounds dangerous.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

poppajon75 said:


> This is my "treat bourbon".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Good call. You can never go wrong with Four Roses. One of my favorites. Mrs Skinsfan really likes the Yellow Label. It's inexpensive and weighs in at "only" 80 ABV. I like it too. I'm pretty sure that it's the same mash bill as the Small Batch.

If you ever get a chance, snag a bottle and you should be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Semper Noctem

poppajon75 said:


> That sounds dangerous.
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Potentially...


----------



## Skinsfan1311

We're down in Myrtle Beach for our annual golf outing. Hit a local liquor store and asked if they had any Elijah Craig Barrel Proof and they.had.a couple of.bottles in the back. I bought one and a bottle of Bulleit barrel strength, a bottle of Larceny,(couldn't pass it up at $19.99), along with a 1.75l bottle of Four Roses yellow label for $25.00.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=190970&stc=1&d=1520644990

Going to break this Macallan Rare Cask open tomorrow and celebrate with an Opus X Lost City, both were gifted!


----------



## Maxh92

Bought some Oban 14 last night. Great stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal

_Stella Artois_.


----------



## gtechva

from a friend








crisp and light, low IBUs 40


----------



## JtAv8tor

Cracked the 2014 bottle tonight 

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Skinsfan1311

In honor of St. Patrick's day, I will be finishing a bottle of Redbreast Cask Strength, with our son. "Finish" isn't as bad as it sounds, because there are probably only 4-5 ounces left in the bottle. Then I'm going to switch to bourbon, not sure which one yet. I really, really want to like this stuff but to me, it's just "meh". It was gifted to me a few years ago. I want to get rid of it, to make space for more bourbon. 

When we visited Ireland, a couple of years ago, we learned that most of the Irish seem to drink Power's Gold. In fact, one of the pub owners told me that it used to be hard to find in America. He stated, and I quote, "We export the Jameson's and keep the Power's to ourselves" I tried all kinds of whiskey over there and, I have to agree, the Power's Gold is my favorite. At less than $30.00, for my cheap-ass anyway, it's a no-brainer. 

Every Jameson's drinker that I've turned on to the Power's Gold has switched. Seriously.


----------



## blackrabbit

Skinsfan1311 said:


> In honor of St. Patrick's day, I will be finishing a bottle of Redbreast Cask Strength, with our son. "Finish" isn't as bad as it sounds, because there are probably only 4-5 ounces left in the bottle. Then I'm going to switch to bourbon, not sure which one yet. I really, really want to like this stuff but to me, it's just "meh". It was gifted to me a few years ago. I want to get rid of it, to make space for more bourbon.
> 
> When we visited Ireland, a couple of years ago, we learned that most of the Irish seem to drink Power's Gold. In fact, one of the pub owners told me that it used to be hard to find in America. He stated, and I quote, "We export the Jameson's and keep the Power's to ourselves" I tried all kinds of whiskey over there and, I have to agree, the Power's Gold is my favorite. At less than $30.00, for my cheap-ass anyway, it's a no-brainer.
> 
> Every Jameson's drinker that I've turned on to the Power's Gold has switched. Seriously.


I am going to look for some Powers Gold at the store this afternoon. I plan to have a buzz and a good cigar by early evening. Thanks for the tip. :vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I went to buy some scotch, but I could not pass up the Elijah Craig Barrel Proof. Got a local stout fill too.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Old Fashioned, in the back porch, paired up with an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva. I've always wanted to try the Fees Brothers bitters. It's really good.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Impulse buys because they were on sale lol. The Johnny walker is forgettable. But, I just cracked open the crown royal drinking it neat, spicy and sweet. I could sip it or drink it in an old fashioned.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

JohnBrody15 said:


> Impulse buys because they were on sale lol. *The Johnny walker is forgettable*. But, I just cracked open the crown royal drinking it neat, spicy and sweet. I could sip it or drink it in an old fashioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel this way about all JW expressions.


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Skinsfan1311 said:


> In honor of St. Patrick's day, I will be finishing a bottle of Redbreast Cask Strength, with our son. "Finish" isn't as bad as it sounds, because there are probably only 4-5 ounces left in the bottle. Then I'm going to switch to bourbon, not sure which one yet. I really, really want to like this stuff but to me, it's just "meh". It was gifted to me a few years ago. I want to get rid of it, to make space for more bourbon.
> 
> When we visited Ireland, a couple of years ago, we learned that most of the Irish seem to drink Power's Gold. In fact, one of the pub owners told me that it used to be hard to find in America. He stated, and I quote, "We export the Jameson's and keep the Power's to ourselves" I tried all kinds of whiskey over there and, I have to agree, the Power's Gold is my favorite. At less than $30.00, for my cheap-ass anyway, it's a no-brainer.
> 
> Every Jameson's drinker that I've turned on to the Power's Gold has switched. Seriously.


Yup. Can't even stand the smell of Jameson's anymore, ever since having John Power's Gold. I understand Power's was an inexpensive, every-man's Irish Whiskey and has kind of developed a cult following in the States with a slight increase in price here, owing to its' popularity. Thoughts?


----------



## Skinsfan1311

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Yup. Can't even stand the smell of Jameson's anymore, ever since having John Power's Gold. I understand Power's was an inexpensive, every-man's Irish Whiskey and has kind of developed a cult following in the States with a slight increase in price here, owing to its' popularity. Thoughts?


That about sums it up. If you just order whiskey, in Dublin pubs, they pour Power's Gold. It was everywhere and, in a lot of the pubs, they had huge bottles of it, upside down in those shot dispensers. We tried quite a few,(hit lots of pubs, the Irish Whiskey museum, etc.), but kept coming back to the Power's Gold.

It's a bargain, for under $30.00. Cheapest I've seen it here was $27.00.


----------



## Champagne InHand

What about the Green Dot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Semper Noctem said:


> I feel this way about all JW expressions.


When it goes on sale I like having some JW black around. I once ordered some Johnny Walker Blue at a bar not knowing anything about it. I think I just picked a color and ordered. It was really expensive. I tend to involve myself in that kind of dumba$$ery from time to time lol


----------



## Maxh92

Drinking some Larceny bourbon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Bulleit Barrel Strength and a cheap stick!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Bought this today...the Ardbeg 10-yr has become a staple, even for this bourbon guy. The only thing I don't like about the Ardbeg, is that it does not pair very well with a cigar.
Not sure if it's because of the heavy peat, or maybe I've been smoking the wrong sticks, but bourbon pairs a lot better with a cigar.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Got a growler fill of Founders Porter. 32 ozl for $6.99. Gonna crack it open on Sunday.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Might break out a Cohiba for this one. If you see the Barrel proof on the shelf, buy it!


----------



## greasemonger

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Might break out a Cohiba for this one. If you see the Barrel proof on the shelf, buy it!


I love me some EC. Saving this guy for the right occasion. I was devastated when the quit selling it, so I saved this one. Put in oak when I was 11 years old


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Nice!!!! The bottles behind the EC look good too!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Been sitting on this one for 6 years. I'm pairing it with an AVO Uvezian. Nirvana


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Drinking an Old-fashioned made with Bulleit Barrel Strength, Fee Brothers Whiskey Barrel aged bitters, paired with a Punch cigar. No cigar pics, due to the cigars origin 😉


----------



## Maxh92

Newest bottle...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Talk about a blast of corn!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Avery Brewing IPA , paired up with one of my favorite cheap sticks, Trinidad y Cia


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Kicking back in the brief warm spell, on the back porch, watching the O's, enjoying A Bulleit Barrel Strength Manhattan made with Dolin vermouth & Fee Brothers Whiskey Barrel aged bitters, paired with a L'Atelier. Pure bliss......


----------



## Olecharlie

1st latest gifted bottle, 2nd drinking at the moment.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> 1st latest gifted bottle, 2nd drinking at the moment.


So...which one are you drinking and how do you like the Balvenie? I'm a bourbon drinker, but I've recently discovered that there are a few single malts that I enjoy, especially Islay single malts, like Ardbeg, Bowmore & Laphroig...


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> So...which one are you drinking and how do you like the Balvenie? I'm a bourbon drinker, but I've recently discovered that there are a few single malts that I enjoy, especially Islay single malts, like Ardbeg, Bowmore & Laphroig...


I was drinking the Balvenie last night, the 12 years is good as well, I like Balvenie, Abelour, Glenmorangie 18 yr, Macallan rare cask is good but its a special drink for me. Aberfeldy is good and cheap for single malt. One of my favorites is Glenrothes the one on the far right sherry cask and a good price. Going to try GlenDronach next, I like Sherry cask.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> I was drinking the Balvenie last night, the 12 years is good as well, I like Balvenie, Abelour, Glenmorangie 18 yr, Macallan rare cask is good but its a special drink for me. Aberfeldy is good and cheap for single malt. One of my favorites is Glenrothes the one on the far right sherry cask and a good price. Going to try GlenDronach next, I like Sherry cask.


Looks good to me!

I tried scotch. Lots of scotch. They were all blends, and I didn't care for any of them, regardless of the price. At a tailgate party, a buddy of mine _insisted_ that I would like Johnnie Walker Blue. Wrong. I dumped it on the ground when no one was looking. Same deal with the Chivas 21, I _wanted_ to like it, but I didn't.

My parents changed that, when Mom poured me a glass of Bowmore 12-year. It was a revelation, the vanilla, salt & smoke... Anyway when Dad was stationed in London, they visited Scotland and discovered that they love the Bowmore. I love it too, but not the price. For the money, I really like Ardbeg 10 year, or Laphroig 10 year, both of which give a lot more bang for the buck, over the Bowmore

As far as single-malts go, I haven't ventured beyond Islay. (on a side-note, my buddy who likes the blends, hates the Bowmore & Laphroig) Like I stated before, I'm a big bourbon guy and, I'd like to think that I have a pretty good palate, so I guess it's time to broaden my horizons, and start exploring single-malts that aren't distilled on Islay.

I appreciate the list, and the pricing, (which appeals to the cheap bastard in me), so now I have a starting point. My first purchase will be the Aberfeldy and I'll go from there.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> I tried scotch. Lots of scotch. They were all blends, and I didn't care for any of them, regardless of the price. At a tailgate party, a buddy of mine _insisted_ that I would like Johnnie Walker Blue. Wrong. I dumped it on the ground when no one was looking. Same deal with the Chivas 21, I _wanted_ to like it, but I didn't.
> 
> My parents changed that, when Mom poured me a glass of Bowmore 12-year. It was a revelation, the vanilla, salt & smoke... Anyway when Dad was stationed in London, they visited Scotland and discovered that they love the Bowmore. I love it too, but not the price. For the money, I really like Ardbeg 10 year, or Laphroig 10 year, both of which give a lot more bang for the buck, over the Bowmore
> 
> As far as single-malts go, I haven't ventured beyond Islay. (on a side-note, my buddy who likes the blends, hates the Bowmore & Laphroig) Like I stated before, I'm a big bourbon guy and, I'd like to think that I have a pretty good palate, so I guess it's time to broaden my horizons, and start exploring single-malts that aren't distilled on Islay.
> 
> I appreciate the list, and the pricing, (which appeals to the cheap bastard in me), so now I have a starting point. My first purchase will be the Aberfeldy and I'll go from there.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


The Glenrothes is $39 a little cheaper than Aberfeldy. I picked up a bottle of Macallan 12 year sherry cask and it is pretty darn good. The sherry cask versions are slightly sweeter and fruity. May not be your cup of tea.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me!
> 
> I tried scotch. Lots of scotch. They were all blends, and I didn't care for any of them, regardless of the price. At a tailgate party, a buddy of mine _insisted_ that I would like Johnnie Walker Blue. Wrong. I dumped it on the ground when no one was looking. Same deal with the Chivas 21, I _wanted_ to like it, but I didn't.
> 
> My parents changed that, when Mom poured me a glass of Bowmore 12-year. It was a revelation, the vanilla, salt & smoke... Anyway when Dad was stationed in London, they visited Scotland and discovered that they love the Bowmore. I love it too, but not the price. For the money, I really like Ardbeg 10 year, or Laphroig 10 year, both of which give a lot more bang for the buck, over the Bowmore
> 
> As far as single-malts go, I haven't ventured beyond Islay. (on a side-note, my buddy who likes the blends, hates the Bowmore & Laphroig) Like I stated before, I'm a big bourbon guy and, I'd like to think that I have a pretty good palate, so I guess it's time to broaden my horizons, and start exploring single-malts that aren't distilled on Islay.
> 
> I appreciate the list, and the pricing, (which appeals to the cheap bastard in me), so now I have a starting point. My first purchase will be the Aberfeldy and I'll go from there.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> The Glenrothes is $39 a little cheaper than Aberfeldy. I picked up a bottle of Macallan 12 year sherry cask and it is pretty darn good. The sherry cask versions are slightly sweeter and fruity. May not be your cup of tea.
Click to expand...

Thanks Man!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Stone "Enjoy By 4/20/18" Was feeling a West Coast style IPA


----------



## Piper

Now drinking Eagle Rare 10 year old bourbon on the rocks with a bowl of Viprati tobacco. New to me but very nice.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Piper said:


> Now drinking Eagle Rare 10 year old bourbon on the rocks with a bowl of Viprati tobacco. New to me but very nice.


Can't go wrong with the Eagle Rare.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Drinking a growler of Consecrator. Dopplebocks are not my usual style of beer, but this is malty, boozy, (8%) so its perfect for the back porch on a cool day.


----------



## TexaSmoke

This was my last spirit purchase. Done in honor of the 2017 World Champion Houston Astros. Gonna leave this baby corked until we win another. Currently sipping coffee since I am at work all night. Last pour I had was a dram of Springbank scotch, and it knocked my sock off. If you love scotch, check out that peat monster.


----------



## Fusion

Decided to try some Rum again after not having any for quite a while, picked this up, will try it out this weekend with a nice Cigar


----------



## NightFish

Skinsfan1311 said:


> I guess it's time to broaden my horizons, and start exploring single-malts that aren't distilled on Islay.


I started with Islay malts and was stuck on them for a while too. 
Check out Old Pulteney 12yr for something different, very good, and easy to find that falls low on the price spectrum.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

In Kentucky, touring distilleries and drinking bourbon. Found a bar with reasonably priced pours...


----------



## gtechva

2018 edition


----------



## Fusion

Cracked this Rum open today, not bad for a bargain bottle, the Romeo Anejo was ok too


----------



## PTAaron

Just picked this up... babysitting the neighbor since his wife is out of town so we'll be sampling it soon!


----------



## gtechva

Fusion said:


> Cracked this Rum open today, not bad for a bargain bottle, the Romeo Anejo was ok too





PTAaron said:


> Just picked this up... babysitting the neighbor since his wife is out of town so we'll be sampling it soon!


I try to keep a bottle of Zaya on hand


----------



## Skinsfan1311

We're visiting Kentucky, and hit a bunch of distilleries, Woodford Reserve, Buffalo Trace, Jim Beam, Angel's Envy, Stietzel Weller, Four Roses, Maker's Mark, Evan Williams & Barton. With the exception of Angel's Envy, Woodford & Jeptha, I picked up "distillery-only" bottles. 
Here's me, on the right, helping to dump some Knob Creek single barrel.


----------



## Travoline

Tonight I am drinking an extremely delicious cheap man's Manhattan. If you are mixing, Bemchmark 8 is in my opinion best bang for the buck. Kind of like the Nica Libre 1990 of the bourbon world.


----------



## gtechva

Imperial Stout with blackberries
an unfortunate disappointment for me


----------



## PTAaron

gtechva said:


> Imperial Stout with blackberries
> 
> an unfortunate disappointment for me


That's too bad, has a great name!


----------



## Travoline

My wife, from Kentucky, said there is an extra toasty place in hell for people who drink Mint Juleps during the Derby with a whiskey/bourbon, not made in Kentucky... I tried to explain its all I had but she still doesn't care. But a real good drink!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Travoline said:


> My wife, from Kentucky, said there is an extra toasty place in hell for people who drink Mint Juleps during the Derby with a whiskey/bourbon, not made in Kentucky... I tried to explain its all I had but she still doesn't care. But a real good drink!


Looks good and you really can't go wrong with tin cup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

TexaSmoke said:


> Looks good and you really can't go wrong with tin cup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a little different, I can not put my finger on it but the after taste has something to it. But it's fantastic! Good sipping!


----------



## huffer33

Escaped the confines of our local ABCs yesterday during a TN visit.












gtechva said:


> 2018 edition


People used to have to line up for that - we had it on tap for a long while this year at the local saloon. Probably still flowing at one of the restaurants.


----------



## Semper Noctem

huffer33 said:


> Escaped the confines of our local ABCs yesterday during a TN visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People used to have to line up for that - we had it on tap for a long while this year at the local saloon. Probably still flowing at one of the restaurants.


The Sour Mash is so good. Nice pick ups!


----------



## Navistar

Lotta bang for the buck


----------



## gtechva

huffer33 said:


> Escaped the confines of our local ABCs yesterday during a TN visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People used to have to line up for that - we had it on tap for a long while this year at the local saloon. Probably still flowing at one of the restaurants.


It's an excellent stout. For $15 a bomber, one a year will suit me. I second the sour mash. Please let us know about the other three. That rum, with name like George Bowman...well, dad wasn't a bad guy, and I really believe my grandson will be better than me and dad together, on our best day. :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

An IPA made in Cigar City? I had to try it. 7.5ABV with a decent hoppy bitterness and some fruity notes. Not bad at all.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> An IPA made in Cigar City? I had to try it. 7.5ABV with a decent hoppy bitterness and some fruity notes. Not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


That is one of my favorite IPAs! I buy it every time I go to the coast. CCB doesn't distribute to Memphis.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Really? I got it less than a mile from the house. New liquor store just opened. This stuff is good!


Rabidawise said:


> That is one of my favorite IPAs! I buy it every time I go to the coast. CCB doesn't distribute to Memphis.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Next taster on the menu today...Myrcenary double IPA by Odell brewing. Plenty of hops, but still fruity and smooth.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Really? I got it less than a mile from the house. New liquor store just opened. This stuff is good!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Yes sir! Just in case you didn't know (because I didn't), that is pronounced High-Lie. It's a sport that was really popular in the 40's-60's, especially down in FL.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have actually watches the sport be played live. Very fun to watch!


Rabidawise said:


> Yes sir! Just in case you didn't know (because I didn't), that is pronounced High-Lie. It's a sport that was really popular in the 40's-60's, especially down in FL.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> I have actually watches the sport be played live. Very fun to watch!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Now that's cool! There's not a jai alai court anywhere near me.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

My first Solera. I started this a year ago, and am trying it for the first time
With the Staff Jr. base, it's powerful, and opens up nicely over ice.


----------



## Travoline

TexaSmoke said:


> An IPA made in Cigar City? I had to try it. 7.5ABV with a decent hoppy bitterness and some fruity notes. Not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


One of the best! Wish I could find it in Nashville

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Travoline said:


> One of the best! Wish I could find it in Nashville
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked it a lot. Immediately bought more.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> That is one of my favorite IPAs! I buy it every time I go to the coast. CCB doesn't distribute to Memphis.


BUT!! You can get Wiseacre Gotta Get up to Get Down which is in my top 3 beers of all time. Last time I was in k'ville I bought 16 6 packs lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> BUT!! You can get Wiseacre Gotta Get up to Get Down which is in my top 3 beers of all time. Last time I was in k'ville I bought 16 6 packs lol.


Never heard of it. Wonder what the availability is around here? Ill be on the lookout.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Never heard of it. Wonder what the availability is around here? Ill be on the lookout.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Availability is nil outside of Memphis. Wiseacre is one of our local micros. Maybe we need to set up a beer swap!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Loving that idea.


Rabidawise said:


> Availability is nil outside of Memphis. Wiseacre is one of our local micros. Maybe we need to set up a beer swap!


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> BUT!! You can get Wiseacre Gotta Get up to Get Down which is in my top 3 beers of all time. Last time I was in k'ville I bought 16 6 packs lol.


Nice!! Have you had their Astronaut Status??


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> Nice!! Have you had their Astronaut Status??


Negative, but I'd bet its phenomenal


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> Negative, but I'd bet its phenomenal


One of the best Imperial stouts I've had. It's aged in Woodford barrels.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> One of the best Imperial stouts I've had. It's aged in Woodford barrels.


Woodford is so dang good. I can't seem to keep a bottle. Because I drink it, not because I drop it on my driveway. Hahaha

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Woodford is so dang good. I can't seem to keep a bottle. Because I drink it, not because I drop it on my driveway. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Too soon man....too soon!!!

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/32679/150545/


----------



## PTAaron

"Barrel 2" picked out for the local liquor store... wasn't planning on buying anything for myself but when the guy behind the counter started describing it I had to have it.


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna need to set up a beer swap with you! Man I want to try that!


----------



## Scap

Not sure why it's not attaching correctly.

View attachment 219772


----------



## ebnash

Found a 4 pack at my local mountain store. These are like dessert to me. Begging for a scoop of ice cream to be dropped in the glass along with.


----------



## mrmcfly

This weekend's selections...

The Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale is THE cigar accompaniment.

Oh yes... it is....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Travoline said:


> One of the best! Wish I could find it in Nashville
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently they started distributing 12-packs! The fridge gets its refills twice as fast. I highly recommend Tocobaga Red Ale and Guayabera Citra Pale Ale.


----------



## Rabidawise

mrmcfly said:


> This weekend's selections...
> 
> The Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale is THE cigar accompaniment.
> 
> Oh yes... it is....


1554 is one of my go tos! If you like that KBB, see if you can source a Goose Island Bourbon County or a Founders KBS.


----------



## SilkyJ

First time having this one. As much as i like beer and cigars, I usually don't like them together. Until i tried this, it's pretty dang good with a nice strong smoke.


----------



## SilkyJ

Sorry, the pics didn't loadthe first time


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> 1554 is one of my go tos! If you like that KBB, see if you can source a Goose Island Bourbon County or a Founders KBS.


KBS is a good, heavy beer if you can get it for a reasonable price. Two years ago it was available down here, but limited to 1 bottle per customer and I don't even want to remember the price tag. This year it's readily available off the shelf.


----------



## Rabidawise

CloakedInSmoke said:


> KBS is a good, heavy beer if you can get it for a reasonable price. Two years ago it was available down here, but limited to 1 bottle per customer and I don't even want to remember the price tag. This year it's readily available off the shelf.


I'm in a beer club, so I have the luxury of knowing when the local shipment is headed in and can reserve some. Try the CBS if you want a bigger sweeter version!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> I'm in a beer club, so I have the luxury of knowing when the local shipment is headed in and can reserve some. Try the CBS if you want a bigger sweeter version!


I've never seen one, usually I see All Day IPA, Breakfast Stout, Dirty Bastard, Backwoods Bastard, Porter, Double Trouble...and Rübæus. CBS looks like something I would like. Thanks, gonna look for it.


----------



## Rabidawise

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I've never seen one, usually I see All Day IPA, Breakfast Stout, Dirty Bastard, Backwoods Bastard, Porter, Double Trouble...and Rübæus. CBS looks like something I would like. Thanks, gonna look for it.


It is good but saweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## mrmcfly

CloakedInSmoke said:


> KBS is a good, heavy beer if you can get it for a reasonable price. Two years ago it was available down here, but limited to 1 bottle per customer and I don't even want to remember the price tag. This year it's readily available off the shelf.


Beer rationing.... what a crime. Fortunately it's not a 6 pack type of beer. I'll get (2) 4 packs of KBB,
and it lasts a month or more. It's that 'special treat', not my "Hi honey, I'm home" brew. My local likker
store brings the 1554 and the KBB in as a special order. Seems the 1554 is getting popular.


----------



## ivandrocco

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Recently they started distributing 12-packs! The fridge gets its refills twice as fast. I highly recommend Tocobaga Red Ale and Guayabera Citra Pale Ale.


Saw it in mass for the first time yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Woodford Reserve, nice with cigars, I think I like Eagle Rare slightly better. Picked a 12 of of favorite beers as well.


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> Woodford Reserve, nice with cigars, I think I like Eagle Rare slightly better. Picked a 12 of of favorite beers as well.


Nice selection Charlie! I bet those scotches go down nicely with a fine smoke!


----------



## Olecharlie

Rabidawise said:


> Nice selection Charlie! I bet those scotches go down nicely with a fine smoke!


Yes indeed but sometimes a sweeter blended whiskey is better! Depends on my mood lol.


----------



## PTAaron

PTAaron said:


> "Barrel 2" picked out for the local liquor store... wasn't planning on buying anything for myself but when the guy behind the counter started describing it I had to have it.


Gave this a try last night... hopefully it was because I had eaten a whole large pizza and a pint of Ben and Jerry's first, but I wasn't a fan. 
Pretty sure it was because I was going to puke from eating so much food... but I'll give it a try again later today 

Carb loading day sometimes goes wrong. LOL!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Woodford Reserve, nice with cigars, I think I like Eagle Rare slightly better. Picked a 12 of of favorite beers as well.


Mom....I'm going to Charlies!... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Grabbed a 6 of these last night it paired really well with my cigar.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Grabbed a 6 of these last night it paired really well with my cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Love that stuff! Their Jefferson Sweet Potato Stout is good too!


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> Love that stuff! Their Jefferson Sweet Potato Stout is good too!


They also used to have a "Reb " ale that was pretty good, but I could only get it when working in MS


----------



## Westside Threat

Scap said:


> Not sure why it's not attaching correctly.
> 
> View attachment 219772


Very nice, how is it compared to the 21?


----------



## Scap

Westside Threat said:


> Very nice, how is it compared to the 21?


Remove the minimal burn of the 21.
Amp up the flavors.
Smooth it all out.

Then make it so easy to drink you can knock out a full bottle without trying.

30 is to 21, as 21 is to bottom shelf plastic bottle spiced rum on clearance with a $20 taped to it to make it worth buying.

I kinda like it a bit too much. :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

Scap said:


> Remove the minimal burn of the 21.
> Amp up the flavors.
> Smooth it all out.
> 
> Then make it so easy to drink you can knock out a full bottle without trying.
> 
> 30 is to 21, as 21 is to bottom shelf plastic bottle spiced rum on clearance with a $20 taped to it to make it worth buying.
> 
> I kinda like it a bit too much. :grin2:


Damn, love/hate hearing that.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> They also used to have a "Reb " ale that was pretty good, but I could only get it when working in MS


They had one for each of the MS schools. State, Ole Miss, and Southern Miss.


----------



## Scap

Westside Threat said:


> Damn, love/hate hearing that.


Haha, at least I didn't say the difference between the two was like a picture vs the real thing.
Or New Coke vs Coke Classic.
Or aluminum vs platinum.


----------



## shaneygrog

Scap said:


> Not sure why it's not attaching correctly.
> 
> View attachment 219772


Wow, a 30 year old rum! I have tried a few good rums over the last few years (originally I was a beer drinker, for the last 25 years anyway) but have not tried that rum. 30 years is pretty rare for a rum, possibly too old? How would you compare it to another quality rum you may have tried? Zacapa, Appleton Estate?
Shane


----------



## shaneygrog

Latest purchase = El Dorado 12 Guyanan rum,
Zacapa 23 solera rum, Guatemala, (for a camping trip coming up soon),
and Angostura 1824 rum from Trinidad + Tobago.

None of these bottles are open right now as I have been trying to put the brakes on my drinking of late. I do have other bottles open though!

And what I have been drinking lately?
Last weekend (whilst trying some small cigars as i'm rather new to cigars!) I had some nice ale beer I made myself, as well as some rum, Appleton Estate 12 rare blend from Jamaica, and Dillon XO rhum agricole from Martinique.
Now I tried to match the rum with a cigar while out on my farm burning off some wood and I must say the robust Appleton Estate rum was a perfect match for a nice cigar. I think, for me not being used to a mouth full of cigar smoke this rum stood out well whilst smoking where as the Dillon wasn't as good a match being a lighter bodied rum with more burn than the Appleton Estate. I guess it was nice having Cuba in one hand and Jamaica in the other too, so to speak.
I guess I will have to try and match my own beer with a cigar too some time soon. I have a dark chocolate ale that might do the job,
Shane


----------



## Scap

shaneygrog said:


> Wow, a 30 year old rum! I have tried a few good rums over the last few years (originally I was a beer drinker, for the last 25 years anyway) but have not tried that rum. 30 years is pretty rare for a rum, possibly too old? How would you compare it to another quality rum you may have tried? Zacapa, Appleton Estate?
> Shane


Not even remotely too old.
This rum isn't even in the same league as Zacapa. Never had Appleton.

If Zacapa was a jar of pickles okra, Zafra 30 would be a black stealth helicopter.
:wink2:


----------



## AdamBruner

Willett Bourbon is one of my all-time favorites and was just want I got and had last weekend!


----------



## shaneygrog

Scap said:


> Not even remotely too old.
> This rum isn't even in the same league as Zacapa. Never had Appleton.
> 
> If Zacapa was a jar of pickles okra, Zafra 30 would be a black stealth helicopter.
> :wink2:


Well I see the 21 year old is available here, I will keep an eye out for the 30 yo and try it if I can find it. Cheers :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

shaneygrog said:


> Well I see the 21 year old is available here, I will keep an eye out for the 30 yo and try it if I can find it. Cheers :vs_cool:


21 = your first time

30 = your first time on a waterbed with Wesson oil.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Soda nice whisky tasting from The Dalmore

It was very nice. I ended up taking this home as the King Alexander III was just too pricy.

This is made for cigars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Even says so on the box!


Champagne InHand said:


> Soda nice whisky tasting from The Dalmore
> 
> It was very nice. I ended up taking this home as the King Alexander III was just too pricy.
> 
> This is made for cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

shaneygrog said:


> Latest purchase = El Dorado 12 Guyanan rum,
> 
> Zacapa 23 solera rum, Guatemala, (for a camping trip coming up soon),
> 
> and Angostura 1824 rum from Trinidad + Tobago.
> 
> None of these bottles are open right now as I have been trying to put the brakes on my drinking of late. I do have other bottles open though!
> 
> And what I have been drinking lately?
> 
> Last weekend (whilst trying some small cigars as i'm rather new to cigars!) I had some nice ale beer I made myself, as well as some rum, Appleton Estate 12 rare blend from Jamaica, and Dillon XO rhum agricole from Martinique.
> 
> Now I tried to match the rum with a cigar while out on my farm burning off some wood and I must say the robust Appleton Estate rum was a perfect match for a nice cigar. I think, for me not being used to a mouth full of cigar smoke this rum stood out well whilst smoking where as the Dillon wasn't as good a match being a lighter bodied rum with more burn than the Appleton Estate. I guess it was nice having Cuba in one hand and Jamaica in the other too, so to speak.
> 
> I guess I will have to try and match my own beer with a cigar too some time soon. I have a dark chocolate ale that might do the job,
> 
> Shane


I love good age rum. More age doesn't always correlate to better rum, but in the case of El Dorado the 15 is definitely much different than the 12. Good choice on Zacapa. It's made through a Solera process from cane juice but the Solera process is different than most where the age is a minimum age of the alcohol in the bottle. Solera are aging vessels that allow sunlight to warm up the inner contents. It's unique but a process used in aging really old fortified wine.

I have a bottle of Agnostura in the cellar. I've had it and it's good. Tropical fruit and vanilla dominate.

I think one of the best Rum values in the states where we can't get Cuban rum is Plantation Reserve. It's at least 5 years aged in cognac barrels. It's Barbados rum, where other Plantation rums come from many other islands, but the family corporation that owns that business owns a cognac producer and gets the barrels direct. A bottle is well under $30.

I was tempted tonight to try a bottle of Gosling very old rum, but it does state any minimum age. I don't know if it's bootstrap style or more like Appleton Jamaican Rum.

If you can find Flor de Cana 12, 15, or older, it's made in Nica and is very good. All there Rum is good even the 5 and 7 year old stuff that is in Nica grocery stores.

So as far as Scotch, I have decided I do like Highland but really dislike the Islay (though pronounced (Eye-la), and Campbell Scotch that is very oeat moss smoky barley.

Macallen is tasty as well, but Scotch is way too expensive. That Dalmore Cigar batch is different as it sits for 12 years in a bourbon barrel, then transferred to a Sherry barrel then finally into a barrel used for Cabernet Sauvignon from a Bordeaux Chateau on the Left Bank commune of St. Estephe, which gives it some dark fruit tastes as you chew the Scotch.

Still way too expensive for anytime consumption.

I'll stick with good aged Rum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Champagne InHand said:


> I love good age rum. More age doesn't always correlate to better rum, but in the case of El Dorado the 15 is definitely much different than the 12. Good choice on Zacapa. It's made through a Solera process from cane juice but the Solera process is different than most where the age is a minimum age of the alcohol in the bottle. Solera are aging vessels that allow sunlight to warm up the inner contents. It's unique but a process used in aging really old fortified wine.
> 
> I have a bottle of Agnostura in the cellar. I've had it and it's good. Tropical fruit and vanilla dominate.
> 
> I think one of the best Rum values in the states where we can't get Cuban rum is Plantation Reserve. It's at least 5 years aged in cognac barrels. It's Barbados rum, where other Plantation rums come from many other islands, but the family corporation that owns that business owns a cognac producer and gets the barrels direct. A bottle is well under $30.
> 
> I was tempted tonight to try a bottle of Gosling very old rum, but it does state any minimum age. I don't know if it's bootstrap style or more like Appleton Jamaican Rum.
> 
> If you can find Flor de Cana 12, 15, or older, it's made in Nica and is very good. All there Rum is good even the 5 and 7 year old stuff that is in Nica grocery stores.
> 
> So as far as Scotch, I have decided I do like Highland but really dislike the Islay (though pronounced (Eye-la), and Campbell Scotch that is very oeat moss smoky barley.
> 
> Macallen is tasty as well, but Scotch is way too expensive. That Dalmore Cigar batch is different as it sits for 12 years in a bourbon barrel, then transferred to a Sherry barrel then finally into a barrel used for Cabernet Sauvignon from a Bordeaux Chateau on the Left Bank commune of St. Estephe, which gives it some dark fruit tastes as you chew the Scotch.
> 
> Still way too expensive for anytime consumption.
> 
> I'll stick with good aged Rum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome knowledge of that! As a Bacardi drinker for years and a recent bourbon aficionado, I've been looking for a rum that I would like. The problem that I keep running across is many of the rums I've tried seem to have a strong ether alcohol smell and taste. Should they just be left to breathe first??


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rabidawise said:


> Awesome knowledge of that! As a Bacardi drinker for years and a recent bourbon aficionado, I've been looking for a rum that I would like. The problem that I keep running across is many of the rums I've tried seem to have a strong ether alcohol smell and taste. Should they just be left to breathe first??


This is the guy from the Dalmore who is their master blender and while we had a hot glal there instead she said that she prefers doling the whisky or rum in the glass. The glass shape is pretty important when drinking straight.

But the old guy shows that you never want to swirl them try to smell or taste immediately as that ethanol is what you will get. As you build a expectation your senses block some of it out.

This is a you tube video on tasting the scotch by him, but it's the same with rum. You want it cool and never hold it by the bottom as your body heat with cause that etoh to vaporize and that's what you might feel overwhelmed with.

Bacardi is more a mixer rum. It's definitely hot.

[https://youtu.be/BW1te_miu5I/URL]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Trying out this Dream Crusher double IPA brewed here in Texas by Deep Ellum Brewing.
9.5% ABV 
Plenty of hoppy bitterness, fruity notes, and body make this super drinkable. 
Cheers, y'all.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Maxh92

Not purchases per say, but gifts from a buddy of mine. The OZ Tyler is really good, in my opinion.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

TexaSmoke said:


> Trying out this Dream Crusher double IPA brewed here in Texas by Deep Ellum Brewing.
> 9.5% ABV
> Plenty of hoppy bitterness, fruity notes, and body make this super drinkable.
> Cheers, y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


If you like DIPA, you should try to get hold of the Hazy ones from Spindletap brewing in Houston- Amazing! Rivals the best out of NE USA like Trillium, Treehouse and Veil.


----------



## TexaSmoke

selpo said:


> If you like DIPA, you should try to get hold of the Hazy ones from Spindletap brewing in Houston- Amazing! Rivals the best out of NE USA like Trillium, Treehouse and Veil.


Thanks, Selva. I'll be on the lookout for it. Always love a good DIPA.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

Jack Daniels TN Honey and I don’t like it, too sweet. I will try adding a half oz with another bourbon.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Jack Daniels TN Honey and I don't like it, too sweet. I will try adding a half oz with another bourbon.


I could have warned you about that one. Not my cup of tea either. The wild turkey American honey is probably the best honey flavored whikey I've tried, but its still not great.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> Jack Daniels TN Honey and I don't like it, too sweet. I will try adding a half oz with another bourbon.


.

Yep. Awful. Like McDonald's "sweet tea" spiked with assatone. Put it in the hummingbird feeder.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> .
> 
> Yep. Awful. Like McDonald's "sweet tea" spiked with assatone. Put it in the hummingbird feeder.


Yep you're right should have tried a sample. I did get a flask for free with the bottle but it's cheap too. So down the drain she goes! Or the bird feeder is an idea, then I can video the birds swerving lol.


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> Yep you're right should have tried a sample. I did get a flask for free with the bottle but it's cheap too. So down the drain she goes! Or the bird feeder is an idea, then I can video the birds swerving lol.


You could keep it and serve it to your "favorite" guests!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I could have warned you about that one. Not my cup of tea either. The wild turkey American honey is probably the best honey flavored whikey I've tried, but its still not great.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Yep that's what I get for googling then reading the excellent reviews and on top of that believing what I read LOL. Woodfords reserve and Eagle Rare is about as sweet as I like burbon. Both go well with Maduros.


----------



## JohnUSA

What am I drinking now? Beer. Meets requirements of two main food groups...cold and wet. 

I'm mainly an IPA guy. My wife buys beer for me based on the label art. Always a surprise, few repeats.

Some old favs (not all IPA)...Racer 5, Little Sumpin Sumpin, Detour, Lucky 13. Been to the Lagunitas Brewery in Petaluma.


----------



## Maxh92

Picked this up tonight. Apparently, it is a collaboration between the Angel's Envy distillery and Bob Dylan, if I have my facts straight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Been siping my gifted 200ml Jameson’s. As well as some Macallan to compare with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Anyone familiar with Papa’s Pilar rum? I tasted some today and I might have to pick up a bottle.


----------



## Olecharlie

Maxh92 said:


> Picked this up tonight. Apparently, it is a collaboration between the Angel's Envy distillery and Bob Dylan, if I have my facts straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a Dylan fan, let me know how it is.


----------



## beerhunter




----------



## Maxh92

Olecharlie said:


> I'm a Dylan fan, let me know how it is.


It is really good. Nice vanilla finish to it, at least that's what I pick up. Not too harsh. They have a double oaked version, which I'm told was a little spicier.

I would definitely recommend it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Maxh92 said:


> It is really good. Nice vanilla finish to it, at least that's what I pick up. Not too harsh. They have a double oaked version, which I'm told was a little spicier.
> 
> I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it remind you of Angels Envy? It always had that vanilla finish.


----------



## Travoline

beerhunter said:


>


That to me is the best around. I have had bottles that cost 2 or 3 times more and still not as good.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Travoline said:


> That to me is the best around. I have had bottles that cost 2 or 3 times more and still not as good.


Yeah, you really can't beat Blanton's for the price.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

Maxh92 said:


> It is really good. Nice vanilla finish to it, at least that's what I pick up. Not too harsh. They have a double oaked version, which I'm told was a little spicier.
> 
> I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My next purchase!


----------



## Maxh92

Travoline said:


> Does it remind you of Angels Envy? It always had that vanilla finish.


I haven't had Angels Envy. It's on my list of ones to try out.

It really reminds me of Chattanooga Whiskey 1816 Reserve, if you've ever had that. One of my favorite whiskeys/bourbons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWRD2018

German, as they say Erdinger Weißbräu beer i.c.w. 
a smoke  after my Turkish dinner containing minced 
lamb combo's, white rice, small salad combo, fresh 
bread and a coke and a smile.


----------



## Westside Threat

Rabidawise said:


> Anyone familiar with Papa's Pilar rum? I tasted some today and I might have to pick up a bottle.


I really like it, right amount of sweetness


----------



## IWRD2018

JDom58 said:


> For a get together, a game of dominoes and a couple of cigars this weekend, Ron Zacapa 23 Solera Rum is a fine selection in my book
> 
> View attachment 53564


Give the XO a chance and you will be surprised. Top notch! My favourite!:smile2:


----------



## mrmcfly

Latest purchases:

The Glenlivet 12 year single malt

Dewars 12 year blended Scotch Whiskey

...aaaaaand some Everclear, for Orange Creamsicle Moonshine.
Frozen shots to fall down by. 😁


----------



## TexaSmoke

mrmcfly said:


> Latest purchases:
> 
> The Glenlivet 12 year single malt
> 
> Dewars 12 year blended Scotch Whiskey
> 
> ...aaaaaand some Everclear, for Orange Creamsicle Moonshine.
> Frozen shots to fall down by.


Orange creamsicle moonshine? 
You have my interest.

'Merica


----------



## mrmcfly

TexaSmoke said:


> Orange creamsicle moonshine?
> You have my interest.
> 
> 'Merica


Best served out of the freezer in a shot. Sweet, but Dayyyum.
Cut the recipe by 1/4, and serve at your next hoo-hah.

Ingredients:

1 gallon Orange juice no pulp
1 1/2 cup Sugar
2 tbsp Vanilla extract
1/2 cup French vanilla liquid coffee creamer
3 cup 190 proof everclear (4 cups 151 everclear)
1/2 cup Vanilla vodka

Instructions

Using a big pot, bring to a boil the orange juice, sugar, vanilla extract and the vanilla coffee creamer.
Stir until creamer is fully incorporated
Cool to room temp for about 1 hour
Add everclear and vodka to your orange mix
Stir
Pour your moonshine into your mason jars and seal closed
Refrigerate
Let sit for at least 2 weeks
Shake it before serving
Enjoy


----------



## TexaSmoke

mrmcfly said:


> Best served out of the freezer in a shot. Sweet, but Dayyyum.
> Cut the recipe by 1/4, and serve at your next hoo-hah.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 gallon Orange juice no pulp
> 1 1/2 cup Sugar
> 2 tbsp Vanilla extract
> 1/2 cup French vanilla liquid coffee creamer
> 3 cup 190 proof everclear (4 cups 151 everclear)
> 1/2 cup Vanilla vodka
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Using a big pot, bring to a boil the orange juice, sugar, vanilla extract and the vanilla coffee creamer.
> Stir until creamer is fully incorporated
> Cool to room temp for about 1 hour
> Add everclear and vodka to your orange mix
> Stir
> Pour your moonshine into your mason jars and seal closed
> Refrigerate
> Let sit for at least 2 weeks
> Shake it before serving
> Enjoy


Thanks, my man. Ill definitely check this out.

'Merica


----------



## JohnUSA

Ron Zacapa 23 Solera, Don Julio 1942, Comatose IPA...but not all at the same time.


----------



## Olecharlie

Bob Dylan, whiskey from Nashville!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Olecharlie said:


> Bob Dylan, whiskey from Nashville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know your thoughts on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Maxh92 said:


> Let me know your thoughts on it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will see how it stacks up to Eagle Rare and Woodfords, that's the only non Scotch I drink and their dang good. Being a Dylan fan I had to grab a bottle. The guy at the Liquor store said they all like it there.

Haven't been out to the lounges much lately. I did stop into Franklin for some Davidoff and had a Creme Soda and a stick. I've enjoyed Primings the best. Cigar Abbeys Humidor, well you know. We will reunite when the weather cools down a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Been on a rye kick lately. Picked this one up the other day. I likey!


----------



## GunnyJ

I've been enjoying Founders All Day IPA lately...a session IPA that you can drink...well, all day. I did pick up a bottle of Barton 1792, because I was told it was good and because they had a warehouse collapse and lost 18,000 barrels. I imagine it'll be hard to come by soon. May go get more tomorrow. An in an attempt to further woo my southern belle (she likes the bourbon more than I) I acquired a bottle of Colonel E.H. Taylor small batch Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## SilkyJ

Went in the store for some beer but they didn't have anything interesting. It's been a while since I've drank whiskey and I'm not a big fan of bourbon so I grabbed some Bulleit rye. Not bad.


----------



## Dran

EZ booze available online for the fanboys!
$50 plus shipping!


----------



## Maxh92

Dran said:


> EZ booze available online for the fanboys!
> $50 plus shipping!
> View attachment 223562


I ordered a bottle - Not a fanboy of EZ; but, reading on their process, I am very intrigued by the spire idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ordered the bourbon and rye. Reasonable enough price point (especially for EZ standards)!


----------



## NYRangerfan2

For any Bourbon and Ginger fans:

Went to a Bacon and Bourbon festival in like April and tried this https://misunderstoodwhiskey.com/

Still had the bourbon burn but also hit the throat with the burn of Ginger, I was a big fan but haven't found it in liquor stores by me.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Some days it's premium scotch, some days it's the champagne of beers.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Some days it's premium scotch, some days it's the champagne of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


You are a man with the finest of tastes!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> You are a man with the finest of tastes!


7 ounces of pure bliss. Bwahahaha

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> 7 ounces of pure bliss. Bwahahaha
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Dilly dilly!!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Dragon's Milk from New Holland Brewing Company, good stuff, heavy, not too sweet, 11% ABV.


----------



## UBC03

Rabidawise said:


> Dilly dilly!!!


I'm fighting the urge for a negative rg hit.. Got a jaggoff a work that days that constantly. I'm ready to throat punch him..lol

Can't wait till it goes away like WAAASSSUUUP finally did AFTER TEN YEARS..







TexaSmoke said:


> Some days it's premium scotch, some days it's the champagne of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


My grandfather's favorite beer. He always said it's nice to be able to see that nothing crawled in the bottle and died.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> I'm fighting the urge for a negative rg hit.. Got a jaggoff a work that days that constantly. I'm ready to throat punch him..lol
> 
> Can't wait till it goes away like WAAASSSUUUP finally did AFTER TEN YEARS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather's favorite beer. He always said it's nice to be able to see that nothing crawled in the bottle and died.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I like LOTS of different brews of all price points, but these always hit the spot and never hit the wallet.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> I'm fighting the urge for a negative rg hit.. Got a jaggoff a work that days that constantly. I'm ready to throat punch him..lol
> 
> Can't wait till it goes away like WAAASSSUUUP finally did AFTER TEN YEARS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather's favorite beer. He always said it's nice to be able to see that nothing crawled in the bottle and died.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks for not giving me negative RG! It just seemed appropriate for the conversation! Lol


----------



## Maxh92

My pick ups yesterday...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Now sipping.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christophe Ken

I love drinking fresh ciders while smoking a stick. So I visit different farmers and try local products.


----------



## Bigjohn

Because I've been good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

The house standard Weller, and something new that caught my eye. Blue Note Bourbon is "produced" by Big River Distilling out of Memphis. My guy at the liquor store tells me that he thinks it comes from one of the mashes from Dickel. I'm going to do some research and some "research" on it tonight!


----------



## SilkyJ

Buy one get one free at Publix. Never had it before but $9.99 for 2 six packs with 7% ALC. I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## Dran

This one hits above it's price IMO!


----------



## Scotchpig

Dran said:


> This one hits above it's price IMO!
> View attachment 224608


Now you're speaking my language @Dran. If you find Balvenie Caribbean Cask try that as well. Sooooooo gooooood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Scotchpig said:


> Now you're speaking my language @Dran. If you find Balvenie Caribbean Cask try that as well. Sooooooo gooooood
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a bottle of that at my local store with my name on it! That and one of my best smokes will be mine when I land a new job!


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> This one hits above it's price IMO!
> View attachment 224608


Balvenie is one of my favorites, Aberfeldy and Glenrothes great for the price. Also like Abelour and Macallan rare cask.

Balvenie was a Michael Jackson favorite lol.


----------



## Scotchpig

Olecharlie said:


> Balvenie is one of my favorites, Aberfeldy and Glenrothes great for the price. Also like Abelour and Macallan rare cask.
> 
> Balvenie was a Michael Jackson favorite lol.


It is rumoured that he first moonwalked after initially trying it!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Mmmmmmm....high gravity!


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> Mmmmmmm....high gravity!


I am still not sure what I think of that... what's your thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> I am still not sure what I think of that... what's your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really big and heavy. More suited for fall and winter, probably after dinner. I'm not sure how it would be with a smoke. Maybe something full flavored that wasn't Maduro.


----------



## Olecharlie

Woodford’s Reserve with a couple ice cubes.


----------



## Rabidawise

It’s hard to go wrong with Woodford. My nearest liquor store just got a barrel. $50 for a handle!


----------



## Travoline

Tonight I am having a Manhattan, made with Evan Williams. I have not figured out why it’s only $14 a bottle I would pay at least 30 for it.


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> Tonight I am having a Manhattan, made with Evan Williams. I have not figured out why it's only $14 a bottle I would pay at least 30 for it.


Have you had Weller?


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> Have you had Weller?


No I have not, if I am think of the right one, way to rich for my blood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Heavy Porter this evening. Good stuff.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> No I have not, if I am think of the right one, way to rich for my blood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$36 for a handle.....at least in Memphis.


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> $36 for a handle.....at least in Memphis.


I quick google search, Weller makes some really expensive stuff and some normal priced stuff. The one time I saw a bottle it was 200+, must have been something fancy.

Is it good? I am headed to liquor store tomorrow to grab some bourbon and might shake things up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> I quick google search, Weller makes some really expensive stuff and some normal priced stuff. The one time I saw a bottle it was 200+, must have been something fancy.
> 
> Is it good? I am headed to liquor store tomorrow to grab some bourbon and might shake things up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weller is my "house" bourbon. I always keep it on hand. It's smooth and sweet, and doesn't break the bank. It tastes well above its price for what I can get it for here. Other markets are a different story.


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## JohnBrody15

Rabidawise said:


> Weller is my "house" bourbon. I always keep it on hand. It's smooth and sweet, and doesn't break the bank. It tastes well above its price for what I can get it for here. Other markets are a different story.


It's hard to find Weller in CA at release price. Looks like it's limited release here, and doing a search, looks like it's limited release everywhere else :/


----------



## Rabidawise

JohnBrody15 said:


> It's hard to find Weller in CA at release price. Looks like it's limited release here, and doing a search, looks like it's limited release everywhere else :/


Seems to be the case most everywhere but here. I can pick up handles of Special Reserve at almost any store in town. Antique and 12yr are almost impossible to find. They release in October. I'm hoping to snag a couple bottles of each!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Rabidawise said:


> Seems to be the case most everywhere but here. I can pick up handles of Special Reserve at almost any store in town. Antique and 12yr are almost impossible to find. They release in October. I'm hoping to snag a couple bottles of each!


October is good to know!


----------



## Rabidawise

JohnBrody15 said:


> October is good to know!


Maybe I need to start a secondary market for Weller on here. Everyone seems to like it, and I'm the only one who can seem to get it!  j/k


----------



## JohnBrody15

Rabidawise said:


> Maybe I need to start a secondary market for Weller on here. Everyone seems to like it, and I'm the only one who can seem to get it!  j/k


I coulda sworn we had a bourbon and cigar box pass at some point. :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ

This is a pretty good cigar beer. Wish I had more.


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> Seems to be the case most everywhere but here. I can pick up handles of Special Reserve at almost any store in town. Antique and 12yr are almost impossible to find. They release in October. I'm hoping to snag a couple bottles of each!


In Oregon
case Bottle

8722B WELLER 107 ANTIQUE DOMESTIC WHISKEY|STRAIGHT|BOURBON / TN WHISKEY 750 ML 107.0 7 yrs $323.40 $26.95 1562B WELLER 12 YR BOURBON DOMESTIC WHISKEY|STRAIGHT|BOURBON / TN WHISKEY 750 ML 90.0 12 yrs $347.40 $28.95 8954B WELLERS SPECIAL RESERVE DOMESTIC WHISKEY|STRAIGHT|BOURBON / TN WHISKEY 750 ML 90.0 7 yrs $299.40 $24.95
If someone wants some let me know I can see which store near me have it on hand.


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> In Oregon
> case Bottle
> 
> 8722B WELLER 107 ANTIQUE DOMESTIC WHISKEY|STRAIGHT|BOURBON / TN WHISKEY 750 ML 107.0 7 yrs $323.40 $26.95 1562B WELLER 12 YR BOURBON DOMESTIC WHISKEY|STRAIGHT|BOURBON / TN WHISKEY 750 ML 90.0 12 yrs $347.40 $28.95 8954B WELLERS SPECIAL RESERVE DOMESTIC WHISKEY|STRAIGHT|BOURBON / TN WHISKEY 750 ML 90.0 7 yrs $299.40 $24.95
> If someone wants some let me know I can see which store near me have it on hand.


Shoot, if you can get your hands on bottles of Antique and 12yr for that price I'll be interested!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Red Stripe. Master Chef. Good times.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Out of bourbon, out of gin, out of rum, out of boxed wine, out of beer, out of La Croix so I had to take this from the wife. Meh is all I can say.


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> Out of bourbon, out of gin, out of rum, out of boxed wine, out of beer, out of La Croix so I had to take this from the wife. Meh is all I can say.


Reaching deep huh? No stores open??


----------



## TexaSmoke

So dang good.
















Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> So dang good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Mmmmmm, one of my favs! Fancy a game of high speed hand ball?? Lol


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Mmmmmm, one of my favs! Fancy a game of high speed hand ball?? Lol


Talk to me when I'm not 5 beers in....

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

@TexaSmoke have you tried this one? I think it's the better IPA. They also have a brown ale called Maduro that goes pretty good with a cigar


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> @TexaSmoke have you tried this one? I think it's the better IPA. They also have a brown ale called Maduro that goes pretty good with a cigar
> View attachment 225566


I've got three of the Madura still in the fridge, no more Jai Alai though. I'll have to look for this one on vacation!


----------



## TexaSmoke

No, but they had it. I have had this one a few times. Ill definitely give that one a shot. I got my beer store to start carrying CBB brews after the first time I tried Jai Alai.


SilkyJ said:


> @TexaSmoke have you tried this one? I think it's the better IPA. They also have a brown ale called Maduro that goes pretty good with a cigar
> View attachment 225566


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Yeah I guess it's probably easier to find here in Florida, everybody has it here. Good stuff


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> Reaching deep huh? No stores open??


When I got to looking for the boxed wine I was already reaching deep... I have lots of bottles but I hate opening one for just a glass or two and possibly wasting the rest. My wife really hates me wasting her wine.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just bought this Redbreast to give it a try. Not bad at all. I'm glad I didn't buy cask strength though as I drink it neat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoy my scotch but when it comes to Bourbon Eagle Rare is a Favorite with cigars. So picked up another bottle of Eagle Rare.


----------



## cracker1397

Olecharlie said:


> Enjoy my scotch but when it comes to Bourbon Eagle Rare is a Favorite with cigars. So picked up another bottle of Eagle Rare.


Amen to that. Can't seem to find any around here but when I do I buy it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

"The end of the world"









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> "The end of the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


You have good taste my friend. I was sad when our distributor stopped carrying Unibroue products.


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> "The end of the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


This is easily the most under rated beer in the world. And honestly I dont think its close


----------



## Alrightdriver

TexaSmoke said:


> "The end of the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


That is a great beer!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wow, didn't realize it had so many fans. I grab these pretty often. Darn good beer. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

The antique used to be on the shelves here all the time and was a go to for me. Word got out that it was like a poor man's Pappy and now it is unobtainium. maybe I'll have some luck next time I get over to Tennessee to visit my folks.


Rabidawise said:


> Maybe I need to start a secondary market for Weller on here. Everyone seems to like it, and I'm the only one who can seem to get it!  j/k


Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## huffer33

So smooth for an Irish and delicious too.


Champagne InHand said:


> Just bought this Redbreast to give it a try. Not bad at all. I'm glad I didn't buy cask strength though as I drink it neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rabidawise

huffer33 said:


> The antique used to be on the shelves here all the time and was a go to for me. Word got out that it was like a poor man's Pappy and now it is unobtainium. maybe I'll have some luck next time I get over to Tennessee to visit my folks.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Good luck! I can't find it here either. I'm hoping to score a couple of bottles in October when it releases.


----------



## huffer33

Got into the rum a little bit while smoking last week. Going to try to make a Manhattan al la @Rabidawise.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rabidawise

huffer33 said:


> Got into the rum a little bit while smoking last week. Going to try to make a Manhattan al la @Rabidawise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Heck yeah! That Russell's will be good in it!


----------



## g1k

I picked this up after reading some favorable reviews. Not bad, but I need some time to sit and relax while drinking and tonight was a rush to get things done.


What cigar would pair well?


----------



## TexaSmoke

g1k said:


> I picked this up after reading some favorable reviews. Not bad, but I need some time to sit and relax while drinking and tonight was a rush to get things done.
> 
> What cigar would pair well?


Rum just pairs will with a cigar. Light whatever feels right.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I love El Dorado. If I could only drink Zafra, El Dorado and Papas Pillar rum I’d be fairly happy!


----------



## greypilgrim76

I've been pairing Auchentoshan Three Wood Scotch with my cigars, and it doesn't disappoint. 

I've also sipped some Laphroaig 10 with cigars lately and I've been impressed by how much the smoke of the cigar opens up the sweet side of that peat-bomb.


----------



## Scotchpig

Auchentoshan=gooooood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Another round of Manhattans and refilling the well.


----------



## g1k

Mt. Dew flavor with some bite. 

Ryan


Can't seem to figure out why my photos are all rotated..


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## g1k

Stopped by the Isaiah Morgan Distillery today and picked up a case of shine. Good stuff!!




Should be great with a cigar next week.


Ryan


----------



## Alrightdriver

g1k said:


> Stopped by the Isaiah Morgan Distillery today and picked up a case of shine. Good stuff!!
> 
> Should be great with a cigar next week.
> 
> Ryan


That should keep the thirst off for a while!! Is it just straight white? Or flavored?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Alrightdriver said:


> That should keep the thirst off for a while!! Is it just straight white? Or flavored?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Straight white. One of the smoothest I've ever tried. I have a few local distilleries to visit in the next few days, hopefully it will turn up another good bottle or two. More to follow

Ryan


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Rabidawise said:


> Another round of Manhattans and refilling the well.


Great choices.
I've tried a lot of different ryes, but keep coming back to the Bulleit. Rittenhouse is good too.


----------



## Rabidawise

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Great choices.
> I've tried a lot of different ryes, but keep coming back to the Bulleit. Rittenhouse is good too.


I've had the Rittenhouse once. It tasted nice, but there was something about it that my head didn't like. I could feel a headache starting after one glass. The Bulleit is good to go though!


----------



## -Stinky-

g1k said:


> Stopped by the Isaiah Morgan Distillery today and picked up a case of shine. Good stuff!!
> 
> Should be great with a cigar next week.
> 
> Ryan


Haven't tried any of the over the counter shine stuff yet. I wonder how it compares to the good clear we made back home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

-Stinky- said:


> Haven't tried any of the over the counter shine stuff yet. I wonder how it compares to the good clear we made back home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent some time talking with the distillers, they went legit and supposedly the recipe didn't change. Without anything to directly compare to I cant say for sure if it is really true to form - but it is smooth.

I was gifted some true shine through a friend of my mom, I was told it came from a still around the Hickory NC area. It was not quite as good as the southern moon. Not fair to compare on only one data point.

I can send you a sample to try if you like to compare.

Ryan


----------



## g1k

Stopped by Elevated Mountain Distillery in Maggie Valley this morning and picked up their Raymond Fairchild Root Beer White Lightning - I may now have a new favorite spirit.


Next stop was H&H in Asheville. I haven't tried the rum yet.




Ryan


----------



## Scotchpig

One of the few advantages to Canada, eh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


>


All those are good. If memory serves me correctly, I liked the Elysian and Juicy Haze the best


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> All those are good. If memory serves me correctly, I liked the Elysian and Juicy Haze the best


The Juicy Haze is one of my favorites. It's almost like drinking OJ. It's getting to be the best time of year for beer though!


----------



## huffer33

Beer fest last weekend. I haven't been in years but got a comp ticket.
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I'm a bourbon guy, and I do enjoy some single malt scotch. This, hands down, is the best scotch that I've ever had. Unbelievably good.


----------



## Scotchpig

Yum, serve it with an eye dropper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

I picked up a bottle of cheap Japanese whiskey and a whole bunch of beer for my 5 days off work watching college football. Didn't get pics of everything before I got started but decided this one was worth a pic. If you like IPA's






and have never tried this then I would suggest trying to find some. One of the best beers I've ever had, and I drink a lot of beer.


----------



## SilkyJ

And my wife just came back from a shopping trip with because she thinks she had to buy everything that says pumpkin on it. One of the better pumpkin beers I've tried. Never would have guessed it's 10%ABV if I hadn't read the bottle.


----------



## Maxh92

Dang good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> And my wife just came back from a shopping trip with because she thinks she had to buy everything that says pumpkin on it. One of the better pumpkin beers I've tried. Never would have guessed it's 10%ABV if I hadn't read the bottle.
> View attachment 227054


I highly recommend the Schlafly Pumpkin Ale if you can get it. One of my local bars serves it this time of year and they put a cinnamon and sugar rim on the glass. The rim is too sweet for me, so I get it without but my wife loves it!


----------



## g1k

I went north of the border this morning for lunch at Niagara-on-the-Lake and picked up this treat while there. Looking forward for the right occasion to try it.


Ryan


----------



## Scotchpig

g1k said:


> I went north of the border this morning for lunch at Niagara-on-the-Lake and picked up this treat while there. Looking forward for the right occasion to try it.
> 
> Ryan


Gotta say hello next time. We can hide in an alley and smoke one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

This Guinness Nitro IPA is a bit trendy for me, but pairs surprisingly well with cigars in a way most IPAs don't. Just my two cents.


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## JohnBrody15

My brother was in New Hampshire and happened upon a bottle for him and myself. Good brother, good bourbon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

JohnBrody15 said:


> My brother was in New Hampshire and happened upon a bottle for him and myself. Good brother, good bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good brother indeed! I brought a bottle with me on vacation!


----------



## hedjemunkee

I switch between either whiskey or Not your dad's root beer. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Picked up a bottle of Aberfeldy after hearing good things about it on here.


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> Picked up a bottle of Aberfeldy after hearing good things about it on here.
> View attachment 228038


I dig the 'feldy. Good budget single malt IMHO


----------



## CRenshaw86

Big Floyd Stout at Neches Brewing Company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Just tried this from a local store that has a pick your own 6 section. Found my new favorite beer. Now I have to find where I can get 6 packs at.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

A 1.75 liter of Johnny Walker black, and a 1 liter of Johnny Walker Double Black from the duty free store. Love me a good deal. both for less tha the price of a 750 at home.


----------



## JohnBrody15

kacey said:


> A 1.75 liter of Johnny Walker black, and a 1 liter of Johnny Walker Double Black from the duty free store. Love me a good deal. both for less tha the price of a 750 at home.


I dig this stuff. Sometimes I can find the JB black for 22 bucks, or is it 29....either way, when on sale.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bought some pricy Burgundy to lay down for 10-20 years.

















The last one I drank over the weekend. It was quite tasty. Even with a pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Drinking some Crown Royal bourbon mash Canadian whiskey and watching Season 3 of Eastbound and Down. The whiskey is nothing special, I used it primarily to make old fashioneds. It's a bit spicy and has a hint of bubble gum on the nose and finish.....I'm drinking it with a little water because I'm too lazy to make it into a cocktail.


----------



## SilkyJ

Anyone tried this stuff? Almost bought a bottle because






I'm a little superstitious when it comes to football and always drink beer from georgia while watching my bulldawgs play. I've been drinking more whiskey than beer lately so I was wondering how some georgia whiskey would be lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thursday night football....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Dirt Wolf before walking the dog and now The Maharaja.
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Dirt Wolf before walking the dog and now The Maharaja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The Dirt Wolf is fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Went back to pick up that rye and unfortunately they were sold out. Can't complain though because the place down the road had this on sale for $10 off.


----------



## Travoline

My wife absolutely loves this pale ale swears it is the best she has had. It's good but I question her taste because of that... and for marrying me


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> My wife absolutely loves this pale ale swears it is the best she has had. It's good but I question her taste because of that... and for marrying me


Not a fan of that one, but I love their Dos Peros!


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> Not a fan of that one, but I love their Dos Peros!


Way to much chocolate malt in it for a pale ale. Not bad but no where near a top anything list for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Picked this up tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Maxh92 said:


> Picked this up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So very jealous! Did they have any 12 Yr as well??


----------



## Bigjohnshea

If you're lucky enough to be in an area that sells Insight Brew, this Saison style is phenomenal and I think it goes well with most cigars I have smoked beside it.










This Oktoberfest has become one of my favorites. I have yet to smoke with it though...










Unfortunately Highland Park no longer produces theis 18yr Scotch, but if you can find a bottle it is worth the ~180$ sticker price. It drinks well beside nearly every cigar I've ever had, but I feel it pairs best with longer claro-types, like a double corona or lancero with a lighter wrapper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Rabidawise said:


> So very jealous! Did they have any 12 Yr as well??


Unfortunately, they didn't. I was talking with the guy behind the counter, and he told me I walked in at the right time - the owner had just left and had put the bottle out for the weekend.

I'll have to keep checking back at that store to see if they put any other releases out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

SilkyJ said:


> Went back to pick up that rye and unfortunately they were sold out. Can't complain though because the place down the road had this on sale for $10 off.
> View attachment 228766


 Not drinking this now, but was fortunate enough to drink some 30 year, at my Dad's. It was gifted to him and, though I'm mainly a bourbon guy, (I dabble in single malt scotch), this was one of the best things I've ever drank.


----------



## Rabidawise

The wife is having an afternoon siesta since we ran hard all day yesterday at the game, so I told her I'd knock out the cooking duties and do some meal prep for us. A little gin and tonic treat to help me along as I work!


----------



## Bigjohnshea

A good gin and tonic is a classic drink that I think people overlook these days... Like'em dry? Okay, less lime. Like'em sweet? Okay, more lime.

Easy as that people... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

You're right @Bigjohnshea! I think many people don't like them because of the bitterness, which is why I love them! My guess is that it's due to the stereotypical "American" palate of liking sweet things. Just a guess though.


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Completely agree... There’s a reason why Americans pick a green apple martinee over a classic Beefeater and vermouth. They want to look sophisticated but don’t appreciate the fundamental things that make up that sophistication. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

The local shop saved me one of the 6 bottles they were allocated. I can't wait to give it a taste.










Ryan


----------



## cracker1397

This is so hard to come by where I live. Found both yesterday in a little store nearby that I have never been to before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Picked this up tonight for a decent price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Olecharlie said it's a "must try" and he wasn't wrong. Dang fine bourbon, my brother. Thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> @Olecharlie said it's a "must try" and he wasn't wrong. Dang fine bourbon, my brother. Thanks for the reccomendation.


Very good bourbon. Hardly ever see it down here. Hard to find any buffalo trace products in this area

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I can get anything but Weller 12 on a fairly regular basis here. Let me know if you ever need something sent your way.


cracker1397 said:


> Very good bourbon. Hardly ever see it down here. Hard to find any buffalo trace products in this area
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> I can get anything but Weller 12 on a fairly regular basis here. Let me know if you ever need something sent your way.


I just may take u up on that offer. When my stock starts to run low I will let you know. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Amazing how a "hard to find" in one area is a staple in another.

Found out tonight, if you put 2 or 3 fresh basil leaves in the bottom of a Bloody Mary, BAM!!!


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Rabidawise

Last of the summer beers. Man these things are great!


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> @Olecharlie said it's a "must try" and he wasn't wrong. Dang fine bourbon, my brother. Thanks for the reccomendation.


Good stuff, having a double right now with a good stick after a rough day! Glad to know you enjoy it Tyson.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Good stuff, having a double right now with a good stick after a rough day! Glad to know you enjoy it Tyson.


I am about to pull up a few fingers of Elmer T Lee, also made by Buffalo Trace


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I am about to pull up a few fingers of Elmer T Lee, also made by Buffalo Trace


Let me know how it compares. Buffalo Trace has been a little tough to find lately.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Let me know how it compares. Buffalo Trace has been a little tough to find lately.


There were two bottles left of this ETL and they were limit 1 per customer. I can get Buffalo, Weller Reserve and Eagle pretty readily. The ETL and Weller 12 are almost impossible to get your hands on here.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> There were two bottles left of this ETL and they were limit 1 per customer. I can get Buffalo, Weller Reserve and Eagle pretty readily. The ETL and Weller 12 are almost impossible to get your hands on here.


ETL on my short list.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> ETL on my short list.


Noted.


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## Rabidawise

Had to restock the house bourbon. They were having samplers all over the store. It was sooo hard to to buy 2-3 more bottles of the stuff that I sampled. Maybe next week!


----------



## Bvolm680

19 Crimes red blend. A great mixture of dry and sweet. Goes great with Cigars. Smoked a La Amora De Cuba EE with it a couple weeks ago and it was amazing.


----------



## Bvolm680

Olecharlie said:


> ...


 @Olecharlie

What do you think about the Gents, I don't like that blend compared to other whiskey in its price range.


----------



## Olecharlie

Bvolm680 said:


> @Olecharlie
> 
> What do you think about the Gents, I don't like that blend compared to other whiskey in its price range.


Traded a bottle out and needed to pick up something else so I grabbed this one. Never had before and it's not great! I agree with you, won't buy more.


----------



## Bvolm680

Olecharlie said:


> Traded a bottle out and needed to pick up something else so I grabbed this one. Never had before and it's not great! I agree with you, won't buy more.


I'm glad you agree. I've tried it neat, with a drop of water, and with ice and its just not smooth. Lets talk whiskey sometime!


----------



## Olecharlie

Bvolm680 said:


> I'm glad you agree. I've tried it neat, with a drop of water, and with ice and its just not smooth. Lets talk whiskey sometime!


Well I'm not as versed as many. I started drinking Scotch Single Malts two years ago (when I started smoking cigars)and have been adding some bourbon for cigars. Scotch and cigars has a place but I smoke a lot of Maduros so several bourbons pair very well. I limit my alcohol to a couple pours 3 times a week. I was smoking a LFD double Ligero Lancero when I saw your post so I popped the bottle open and had a shot neat, didnt care much for the finish!

Eagle Rare (Buffalo Trace in general) Woodfords Reserve an Bulleit are my favorites so far, like trying new stuff for cigars.


----------



## Bvolm680

Olecharlie said:


> Well I'm not as versed as many. I started drinking Scotch Single Malts two years ago (when I started smoking cigars)and have been adding some bourbon for cigars. Scotch and cigars has a place but I smoke a lot of Maduros so several bourbons pair very well. I limit my alcohol to a couple pours 3 times a week. I was smoking a LFD double Ligero Lancero when I saw your post so I popped the bottle open and had a shot neat, didnt care much for the finish!
> 
> Eagle Rare (Buffalo Trace in general) Woodfords Reserve an Bulleit are my favorites so far, like trying new stuff for cigars.


I'll shoot you a DM sometime. The old guys I smoke with sometimes love bourbon. I like scotch as well but haven't grown the collection I have two nice whiskeys right now. The Crown Monarch 75 is so good and smooth. I would recommend if you have some money to spend and like whiskey.


----------



## Peapaw

Olecharlie said:


> Well I'm not as versed as many. I started drinking Scotch Single Malts two years ago (when I started smoking cigars)and have been adding some bourbon for cigars. Scotch and cigars has a place but I smoke a lot of Maduros so several bourbons pair very well. I limit my alcohol to a couple pours 3 times a week. I was smoking a LFD double Ligero Lancero when I saw your post so I popped the bottle open and had a shot neat, didnt care much for the finish!
> 
> Eagle Rare (Buffalo Trace in general) Woodfords Reserve an Bulleit are my favorites so far, like trying new stuff for cigars.


I picked up a load at Woodford Reserve once, their land around the distillery impressed me, looks like a park, nice place to have a picnic.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Probably the best rye I've in a while.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

This is a barrel pick, that a buddy of mine selected.


----------



## TexaSmoke

More hoppy bitterness than fruit, but not in a bad way. The name was a little deceiving, but it's still a solid brew.


----------



## SilkyJ

Pretty good with a smoke and a campfire


----------



## Mark in wi

A birthday gift form some of my coworkers.:smile2: Something new for me to try.


----------



## GunnyJ

@Skinsfan1311 - Did you hear what happened to the distillery that makes 1792? The storage buildings collapsed!


----------



## Dran

Was going to buy 1 bottle of scotch, decided to go with a less expensive scotch and grab a bottle of bourbon too!


----------



## SilkyJ

Creature Comforts in Athens trying to find something good to take back to Florida.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Amazing...


----------



## Westside Threat

Tis the season...










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Bulleit Rye


----------



## cigaraddict

Took a quick detour on the way home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Having a pour of Oak&Eden Bourbon&Spire
A departure from your standard bourbon. Not as sweet and a little dry. I think I like this one a lot.


----------



## SilkyJ

TexaSmoke said:


> Having a pour of Oak&Eden Bourbon&Spire
> A departure from your standard bourbon. Not as sweet and a little dry. I think I like this one a lot.


I might have to give that one a try. The reason can't get into bourbon is because it's always too sweet for my taste.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Early Christmas presents from my Beautiful Lady.


----------



## TexaSmoke

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Early Christmas presents from my Beautiful Lady.


That Elijah Craig small batch is SMOOOTH!


----------



## Dran

Looks like we're all being spoiled by our better halves this week!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Johnny Drum Private Stock. I discovered this last week. I like it so much, went back and bought another. (and the last), bottle. It's not ubiquitous to our neck of the woods, (Baltimore area), so if I see it again, I'll definitely buy it. At $32.00, it's worth it.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

TexaSmoke said:


> That Elijah Craig small batch is SMOOOTH!


Oh yeah, One of my faves.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I've always enjoyed Booker's, but have never had this particular small batch before; figured I might as well give it a shot. 2018-02. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I've always enjoyed Booker's, but have never had this particular small batch before; figured I might as well give it a shot. 2018-02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good stuff there. I have a bottle myself.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> That's good stuff there. I have a bottle myself.


Hopefully it's as good as the other batches I've had. I know it can change character a good deal from batch to batch, but I've never had one that I didn't find enjoyable.


----------



## Rabidawise

I scored a unicorn (sorta!) from a store that my friend owns. He happened to have one bottle left in the back!


----------



## Jankjr

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I've always enjoyed Booker's, but have never had this particular small batch before; figured I might as well give it a shot. 2018-02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Bourbon!


----------



## Travoline

My wife calls me crazy for drinking this with out the bourbon, and even more crazy for adding bourbon.

Drinking some homemade eggnog with my go to mixing bourbon. Tis the season


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> My wife calls me crazy for drinking this with out the bourbon, and even more crazy for adding bourbon.
> 
> Drinking some homemade eggnog with my go to mixing bourbon. Tis the season


You have a good recipe? I hate the store bought stuff.


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> You have a good recipe? I hate the store bought stuff.


I can't do the store bought stuff either but my wife makes really good eggnog. She's out of town now but when she gets back I'll see if she'll give me the recipe.


----------



## TexaSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> I can't do the store bought stuff either but my wife makes really good eggnog. She's out of town now but when she gets back I'll see if she'll give me the recipe.


Went to hang out with a mouse without you.


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> I can't do the store bought stuff either but my wife makes really good eggnog. She's out of town now but when she gets back I'll see if she'll give me the recipe.


Thanks!


----------



## Westside Threat

You guys tried aging egg nog?


----------



## Rabidawise

Westside Threat said:


> You guys tried aging egg nog?


No, but as long as it's not thick like drinking pudding through a straw, I'll try it!


----------



## SilkyJ

TexaSmoke said:


> Went to hang out with a mouse without you.


Yeah, I feel like the kid on Home Alone lol. Actually my daughter was singing at the Candlelight Concert at EPCOT yesterday with the high school chorus but I couldn't get off of work to go.


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> You have a good recipe? I hate the store bought stuff.


My brother has a good one, I sent a text to ask him the recipe. I help make it but don't have the measurements. Just an FYI we use fresh off the farm raw eggs. We do not pasteurize them. It gets clumpy and not as good if you do.

As for aged eggnog, never tried it but kind of worries me with it sitting around for weeks or months. Just seems that all the ingredients would go bad individually by that time. I guess it would have to be pasteurized or a ton of alcohol in it to help preserve it.


----------



## Rabidawise

Travoline said:


> My brother has a good one, I sent a text to ask him the recipe. I help make it but don't have the measurements. Just an FYI we use fresh off the farm raw eggs. We do not pasteurize them. It gets clumpy and not as good if you do.
> 
> As for aged eggnog, never tried it but kind of worries me with it sitting around for weeks or months. Just seems that all the ingredients would go bad individually by that time. I guess it would have to be pasteurized or a ton of alcohol in it to help preserve it.


I ain't skeered! We'll just throw another shot in it to kill the lil buggers! Lol

Seriously though, thanks for checking! I love the flavor of eggnog, but hate the super thick stuff from the stores. If it stays around the consistency of chocolate milk, I'm down!


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Rabidawise said:


> I scored a unicorn (sorta!) from a store that my friend owns. He happened to have one bottle left in the back!


Score man. I'm still looking for a bottle.


----------



## Rabidawise

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Score man. I'm still looking for a bottle.


I know where some handles are, but they want $125 for them.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Rabidawise said:


> I know where some handles are, but they want $125 for them.


Nope, I refuse to pay that price.


----------



## Rabidawise

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> Nope, I refuse to pay that price.


Amen! That's why I jumped when I found that fifth at regular MSRP!


----------



## Olecharlie

Man Blantons around here is like liquid gold and no one has it! They had a couple stashed away for a couple customers.

Cheers


----------



## Olecharlie

Double post and I haven’t even had a drink.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Double post and I haven't even had a drink.


Blantons might be worth the double post. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Blantons might be worth the double post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The El Dorado 15 yr special reserve may take a front seat.


----------



## JohnBrody15

It's 5 pm somewhere. A "Roy Rogers". Basically a Manhattan sub rye for blended scotch whiskey. Not a bad cocktail. Like a Manhattan with hair on its nuggs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

I'm a day late because of work but Santa brought the Christmas spirits while I was away. Apparently Mrs Santa likes GOT lol.


----------



## nydog

I picked up another bottle of Angel's Envy a couple of days ago









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

nydog said:


> I picked up another bottle of Angel's Envy a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Love that whiskey... Definitely a good pairing with a cigar. I tried to pick up a bottle Sunday, but the store was sold out. Ugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> The El Dorado 15 yr special reserve may take a front seat.


This is one of my favorites, I always keep it on hand


----------



## Rabidawise

Trying something new tonight...


----------



## Peapaw

Rabidawise said:


> Trying something new tonight...


Got some of that waiting.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## JohnBrody15

What's that old saying, "When in Miami..."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> What's that old saying, "When in Miami..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aged Rum, is the new Aged Scotch, in South Florida, these days.

Those craft brews look interesting. What's the Jai-Alai taste like?

Is it fast and furious, like the sport Jai-Lai?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Champagne InHand said:


> Aged Rum, is the new Aged Scotch, in South Florida, these days.
> 
> Those craft brews look interesting. What's the Jai-Alai taste like?
> 
> Is it fast and furious, like the sport Jai-Lai?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best IPAs I've had. I don't come back from the coast without at least a 6er!


----------



## Rabidawise

Finally the time of year that this comes out. If you're in the Mid-South and can get ahold of this I highly recommend it!

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/32679/150545/


----------



## kacey

Rye flight at the local Bourbon bar





































Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> Aged Rum, is the new Aged Scotch, in South Florida, these days.
> 
> Those craft brews look interesting. What's the Jai-Alai taste like?
> 
> Is it fast and furious, like the sport Jai-Lai?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aged rum you say? Any suggestions?

I'm not a big beer aficionado but the jai alai was good. Lot of citrus, mainly grapefruit was what I picked up on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Brewed about 90 miles from the house at Copperhead brewery. Black Venom - an imperial stout brewed with dark brown sugar. Great flavors pairing nicely with a Camacho triple maddie.


----------



## sherryvan

Skol, my favorite beer brand,


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> Aged rum you say? Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm not a big beer aficionado but the jai alai was good. Lot of citrus, mainly grapefruit was what I picked up on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-El Dorado 15 year old
-Ron Zacapa out of Guatemala. It's solera at 18 years but tasty. Solera is not fully legit as the age implies but it's not a bad choice. 
-Plantation Reserve 5 year is a bargain under $20 and made in Barbados and aged in Cognac barrels.

For a more woody almost a touch smoky you have Barbados made Mount Gay XO.

I've had these all plus 12 year old Appleton if you like Jamaican rum styles. It's tasty as well.

On of the best but harder to find in Nica made Flor de Cana. 12,15 to 18 years old. I think you need to be in country to buy 18 years or older and it gets pricy.

Bootstrap black rum from Goslings can be okay too but I like bootstrap better with Ginger beer. Goslings make some terrific ginger beer available in many grocery stores.

The lists could go on, but it depends if you like your booze a bit sweet and vanilla spiced scented or more like dry, woody similar to a clean whisky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Champagne InHand said:


> -El Dorado 15 year old
> -Ron Zacapa out of Guatemala. It's solera at 18 years but tasty. Solera is not fully legit as the age implies but it's not a bad choice.
> -Plantation Reserve 5 year is a bargain under $20 and made in Barbados and aged in Cognac barrels.
> 
> For a more woody almost a touch smoky you have Barbados made Mount Gay XO.
> 
> I've had these all plus 12 year old Appleton if you like Jamaican rum styles. It's tasty as well.
> 
> On of the best but harder to find in Nica made Flor de Cana. 12,15 to 18 years old. I think you need to be in country to buy 18 years or older and it gets pricy.
> 
> Bootstrap black rum from Goslings can be okay too but I like bootstrap better with Ginger beer. Goslings make some terrific ginger beer available in many grocery stores.
> 
> The lists could go on, but it depends if you like your booze a bit sweet and vanilla spiced scented or more like dry, woody similar to a clean whisky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The next time you make a Dark n Stormy with Goslings rum, see if you can find Fever Tree ginger beer. Much better IMO.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> -El Dorado 15 year old
> -Ron Zacapa out of Guatemala. It's solera at 18 years but tasty. Solera is not fully legit as the age implies but it's not a bad choice.
> -Plantation Reserve 5 year is a bargain under $20 and made in Barbados and aged in Cognac barrels.
> 
> For a more woody almost a touch smoky you have Barbados made Mount Gay XO.
> 
> I've had these all plus 12 year old Appleton if you like Jamaican rum styles. It's tasty as well.
> 
> On of the best but harder to find in Nica made Flor de Cana. 12,15 to 18 years old. I think you need to be in country to buy 18 years or older and it gets pricy.
> 
> Bootstrap black rum from Goslings can be okay too but I like bootstrap better with Ginger beer. Goslings make some terrific ginger beer available in many grocery stores.
> 
> The lists could go on, but it depends if you like your booze a bit sweet and vanilla spiced scented or more like dry, woody similar to a clean whisky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know a thing about rum but I'll have to look into some of these. In general, it seems like a pretty complex kind of booze, lot of different varieties. I was definitely intrigued by the idea that while I was in Florida I could get something that was popular there, and hard to find here. Beyond that, a Maple Old Fashioned with some dark rum sounds pretty good.


----------



## Rabidawise

They gave me a fancy glass tonight! Maredsous Brune


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Finally, they got it back in stock!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Too cold to smoke tonight, but at least I've got this to keep me warm!


----------



## Rabidawise

FYI......Knob Creek has changed their labeling. Don't be a sucker like me and fall for marketing, thinking this is some new release! Lmao! Oh well, at least I like KC!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> FYI......Knob Creek has changed their labeling. Don't be a sucker like me and fall for marketing, thinking this is some new release! Lmao! Oh well, at least I like KC!


I thought the same thing the first time I saw it a couple of weeks ago. New labeling, or not, KC is still a great bourbon for the money. Great sipped by itself, great mixed, all around a winner. And reasonably priced.


----------



## Rabidawise

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I thought the same thing the first time I saw it a couple of weeks ago. New labeling, or not, KC is still a great bourbon for the money. Great sipped by itself, great mixed, all around a winner. And reasonably priced.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Having a Bloody Mary with my cigar tonight, it's a good combination with the spice. This Wilks and Wilson mix is freaking amazing... Best I've ever had, hands down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

I just finished a bottle of lagavulin 16 last night, busted out the Ardbeg 10. Not bad


----------



## Mark in wi

Something new for me. Only ever really had Jack or Dickel and never cared for the burn. We picked up a bottle of Wayne Gretzky Ice Cask last fall while on vacation and I really enjoyed it. I've heard these are supposed to be not bad so I thought I'd give them a try.


----------



## GunnyJ

Drinking a Founders All Day IPA right now but I bottled two cases of hard cider and a gallon of blackberry mead last week.


----------



## Dran

Mark in wi said:


> Something new for me. Only ever really had Jack or Dickel and never cared for the burn. We picked up a bottle of Wayne Gretzky Ice Cask last fall while on vacation and I really enjoyed it. I've heard these are supposed to be not bad so I thought I'd give them a try.
> 
> View attachment 237938


They skipped right over my favorite! In MHO the green label is the best of the line up, if you like those, give it a go!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Gearing up for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Valentine's day gift from the wife. And a very interesting IPA from myself.


----------



## tacket

VD gift from my wife. So far, very delicious. Great for the evenings when you want something smooth and less peaty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Some tequila on my birthday


----------



## TexaSmoke

talisker10 said:


> Some tequila on my birthday


Happy Birthday, T10!


----------



## Dran

Well... For the first time in a long time I wasn't waiting on my check to drop so i could log on and hit "complete transaction" on a cigar, or pipe/tobacco shopping cart, so I figured my liquor cabinet needed some attention!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Birthday gift from the wife.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Well... For the first time in a long time I wasn't waiting on my check to drop so i could log on and hit "complete transaction" on a cigar, or pipe/tobacco shopping cart, so I figured my liquor cabinet needed some attention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Is it a peat monster? I steer clear of that side of Scotland as I'm no fan of the super smoky whiskies. Frankly I'm actually fine with basic Jameson's but it's not much less than a 12 year Dalmore or Macallan.

If I have a few bottles of Scotch and single malt Irish or Canadian, I can pour them for no winos that aren't vodka gals. I can drink pretty much anything. I should stick to wine, but I enjoy a good beer, aged Rum or Whisky, or a few fingers of Jameson's on ice.

That prayed smoky stuff scares me. It's one of the few liquors that I just don't really get. They make a seriously smoked wood Bourbon about 8 miles South of me that could easily be disguised as a wooded whisky from the Islands of the UK it Ireland. They must have had piles of cash as they are just releasing their first 12 year olds. It's a big place with its own rail spur.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Champagne InHand said:


> Is it a peat monster? I steer clear of that side of Scotland as I'm no fan of the super smoky whiskies. Frankly I'm actually fine with basic Jameson's but it's not much less than a 12 year Dalmore or Macallan.
> 
> If I have a few bottles of Scotch and single malt Irish or Canadian, I can pour them for no winos that aren't vodka gals. I can drink pretty much anything. I should stick to wine, but I enjoy a good beer, aged Rum or Whisky, or a few fingers of Jameson's on ice.
> 
> That prayed smoky stuff scares me. It's one of the few liquors that I just don't really get. They make a seriously smoked wood Bourbon about 8 miles South of me that could easily be disguised as a wooded whisky from the Islands of the UK it Ireland. They must have had piles of cash as they are just releasing their first 12 year olds. It's a big place with its own rail spur.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lagavulan 16 tastes like you had a bonfire last night, went out the next morning and got a cup of ashes, stirred them into a glass, and then drank it.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Lagavulan 16 tastes like you had a bonfire last night, went out the next morning and got a cup of ashes, stirred them into a glass, and then drank it.


Really? If that too peaty for you, don't ever drink scotch with me. Lol
I find that one to be pretty smooth for my tastes.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> Really? If that too peaty for you, don't ever drink scotch with me. Lol
> I find that one to be pretty smooth for my tastes.


I'll bring my own bottle, thanks!


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> Really? If that too peaty for you, don't ever drink scotch with me. Lol
> I find that one to be pretty smooth for my tastes.


You and I would get along just fine my friend. Lagavulin is my favorite of the islays tho. I like my scotch like I like my cigars. Smokey!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> You and I would get along just fine my friend. Lagavulin is my favorite of the islays tho. I like my scotch like I like my cigars. Smokey!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boom! Time for a trip to Florida!


----------



## cracker1397

Heck yeah lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Swing by and pick me up on the way through. I think I owe both of you anyway. lol


----------



## Dran

Very Smokey, and smooth! Only had it once, but id describe it more as liqued bacon! Smooth, Sweet, and Smokey! Cant wait to pour myself a glass!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> Is it a peat monster? I steer clear of that side of Scotland as I'm no fan of the super smoky whiskies. Frankly I'm actually fine with basic Jameson's but it's not much less than a 12 year Dalmore or Macallan.
> 
> If I have a few bottles of Scotch and single malt Irish or Canadian, I can pour them for no winos that aren't vodka gals. I can drink pretty much anything. I should stick to wine, but I enjoy a good beer, aged Rum or Whisky, or a few fingers of Jameson's on ice.
> 
> That prayed smoky stuff scares me. It's one of the few liquors that I just don't really get. They make a seriously smoked wood Bourbon about 8 miles South of me that could easily be disguised as a wooded whisky from the Islands of the UK it Ireland. They must have had piles of cash as they are just releasing their first 12 year olds. It's a big place with its own rail spur.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rabidawise said:


> Lagavulan 16 tastes like you had a bonfire last night, went out the next morning and got a cup of ashes, stirred them into a glass, and then drank it.





TexaSmoke said:


> Really? If that too peaty for you, don't ever drink scotch with me. Lol
> I find that one to be pretty smooth for my tastes.





cracker1397 said:


> You and I would get along just fine my friend. Lagavulin is my favorite of the islays tho. I like my scotch like I like my cigars. Smokey!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dran said:


> Very Smokey, and smooth! Only had it once, but id describe it more as liqued bacon! Smooth, Sweet, and Smokey! Cant wait to pour myself a glass!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


They Isleys are so polarizing! I can't do them myself, but I don't hate anyone for liking them. I'm a Speyside fan and can step into the Highlands for a touch of peat, but man that Laugavoolin is just too much for me.

I keep a bottle of it for guests, but the last time I served some, my family came home and said "why does it smell like Sharpies in here?" - lol

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Scap

I may have a Rum problem.....nah, not anymore!
:vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ran out of Buffalo....can't let that happen. 
Nabbed a tasty single malt while I was there. Can't beat the Bunna!


----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> I may have a Rum problem.....nah, not anymore!
> :vs_laugh:
> View attachment 239796


I'll add that to my try list, sounds good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A 18 year old dessert wine from Italy. I had a bit of this a few years back. All the acids were gone. So I put some tartaric acid crystals in a bit of chilled water then heated it up dissolving the wine acid. I poured the wine through a strainer a voile. A good 19% ABV stickie. Like a lighter vintage port.

Perfect to go with a Connie A while making chili and sort of watching "A star is born" with the Mrs.

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> They Isleys are so polarizing! I can't do them myself, but I don't hate anyone for liking them. I'm a Speyside fan and can step into the Highlands for a touch of peat, but man that Laugavoolin is just too much for me.
> 
> I keep a bottle of it for guests, but the last time I served some, my family came home and said "why does it smell like Sharpies in here?" - lol
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I too like Speyside, then Dalmore Highland and .Glenmorangie but not too much. Not a fan of Glenfiddich though. At least what I have tried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Olecharlie said:


> I'll add that to my try list, sounds good.


It's delicious. The 30yr is even better, but it's 4x the price of the 21yr.


----------



## Dran

Lagavulign 16... Pre dinner snack! I dont have the greatest cigar palate, but it would be tough to find one that can stand up to this. Maybe a KFC or De Nobili









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> It's delicious. The 30yr is even better, but it's 4x the price of the 21yr.


Probably not 4 times better, I'll try the 21 yr. do you like Pilar and El Dorado sipping rum? The Pilar is great for the price.


----------



## Scap

Olecharlie said:


> Probably not 4 times better, I'll try the 21 yr. do you like Pilar and El Dorado sipping rum? The Pilar is great for the price.


Well, I've gone through 4 or 5 bottles of the 30, so there's times that it is worth it. It's just too much for a daily driver.

Never had the Pilar. But I've had a few bottles of El Dorado. If I remember, it's been a couple years, it was on the sweeter end of the spectrum.


----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> Well, I've gone through 4 or 5 bottles of the 30, so there's times that it is worth it. It's just too much for a daily driver.
> 
> Never had the Pilar. But I've had a few bottles of El Dorado. If I remember, it's been a couple years, it was on the sweeter end of the spectrum.


It is sweet, I like the Pilar better.


----------



## Rabidawise

My wife recently took a trip to LA with the MIL. She asked what I wanted for a souvenir, and I told her that I wanted her to find me a certain beer. Well, she did what I asked! For my fellow hop heads, you probably know how big of a deal this is! Not one, not two, but SIX pint bottles of Pliny the Elder!!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> It is sweet, I like the Pilar better.


My three favorite rums


----------



## talisker10

Finally cracked open my bottle of Ardbeg Uigeadail. Very tasty, peaty, but smooth.


----------



## Mark in wi

Something new to try.


----------



## Dran

Its a 2 glass of bourbon kind of monday...
Here we go again, same old $*T again.
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

Just purchased. 
Looking forward to my first taste.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Always a solid choice for a light IPA









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Rabidawise said:


> My wife recently took a trip to LA with the MIL. She asked what I wanted for a souvenir, and I told her that I wanted her to find me a certain beer. Well, she did what I asked! For my fellow hop heads, you probably know how big of a deal this is! Not one, not two, but SIX pint bottles of Pliny the Elder!!!


WOW now that is a wonderful wife!! That is one of our favorite IPAs!! Have you tried any of their sour beers?


----------



## Rabidawise

haegejc said:


> WOW now that is a wonderful wife!! That is one of our favorite IPAs!! Have you tried any of their sour beers?


No, this is the first thing I've had from RR.


----------



## Scap

Snagged this last night.
Very oaky with an almost cherry sweet finish.


----------



## cracker1397

Picked these both up today. I had never tasted either before but after trying both I think I prefer the small batch over the single barrel. Both are good tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

cracker1397 said:


> Picked these both up today. I had never tasted either before but after trying both I think I prefer the small batch over the single barrel. Both are good tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm an absolute sucker for the small batch. A few fingers on a few rocks paired with a great cigar and I'm on vacation without ever leaving my porch. Nice pickup.


----------



## cracker1397

poppajon75 said:


> I'm an absolute sucker for the small batch. A few fingers on a few rocks paired with a great cigar and I'm on vacation without ever leaving my porch. Nice pickup.


Only took me one sip to share your opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Picked these both up today. I had never tasted either before but after trying both I think I prefer the small batch over the single barrel. Both are good tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I killed a bottle of single barrel last night. I prefer it over small batch, but it really depends on the bottle code. They have a few different mash bills. Either way, anything four roses is pretty good.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> I killed a bottle of single barrel last night. I prefer it over small batch, but it really depends on the bottle code. They have a few different mash bills. Either way, anything four roses is pretty good.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I'm guessing the bottle code is the barrel number written on the label? Mine says warehouse RS barrel number 346N

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> I'm guessing the bottle code is the barrel number written on the label? Mine says warehouse RS barrel number 346N
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Can't remember the one I like best. You can look on their site and it will show you the bill that coincides with the number. I think there are 3 or 4 different ones.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mark in wi said:


> Something new to try.
> 
> View attachment 241006


So my huge local wine and spirits store has a huge Irish whiskey event in Saturday. I'm planning on attending to try many different Irish whiskey that I've never had the chance to enjoy. While I use Jameson's as a base, because I like it a lot, I won't pay more for single malt Irish over a similar Macallan or Dalmore. I like Jameson's black label but not any more than regular Jameson's or Tillmore Dew.

I'm sure I'll be coming home with a bottle or two to out in the wine cellar to keep the aged rum, cognac/brandy company as they are seriously outnumbered vs wine bottles.

You can actually survive on wine with just a bit of protein and some vitamins. But you can use spirits as antiseptics or anesthesia if forced to. That's my justification... lol.

I do worry about my wife and kids when I pass. Just the loads of booze, wine, tobacco, razor blades/shave soaps and mechanical timepieces will have them wondering about what actually went on in my head in my later years. They surely won't be filling boxes if clothes, piles of guns, but they aren't going to be donating much except to perhaps silent auctions for charities.

I often think of this, while piping and hope that some tally of strange AD products isn't next to my name on some stone. I can just see my VA headstone reading. SGT David Draper. US ARMY. Combat Medic and hoarder of almost all things considered Vice at one time or another sans **** stuff.

That would truly be embarrassing for my siblings who are LDS (Mormon), but my kids would fully say, yep, that was dad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

Picked this up today.
The locals sing it's praises. Going to enjoy a dram with a good stick.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bigal7373 said:


> Picked this up today.
> The locals sing it's praises. Going to enjoy a dram with a good stick.


That's not pronounced "teabag" is it?

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Weller is getting hard to find, so I'm working down a list of comparably prices bourbons to find my next diamond in the rough.


----------



## Bigal7373

TexaSmoke said:


> That's not pronounced "teabag" is it?
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


It's Gaelic. You can't change it phonetically into English. It's would be pronounced "tray-veck" in English.
It means little one.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bigal7373 said:


> It's Gaelic. You can't change it phonetically into English. It's would be pronounced "tray-veck" in English.
> 
> It means little one.


Just messing around with ya. Id drink a dram or 2

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

The wife picked this up for me while I was at work so I could have something Irish for St. Patrick's day. My first time with this but I'm really liking it so far


----------



## Bigal7373

SilkyJ said:


> The wife picked this up for me while I was at work so I could have something Irish for St. Patrick's day. My first time with this but I'm really liking it so far
> View attachment 241708


I've had that!
Very smooth.


----------



## SilkyJ

Bigal7373 said:


> I've had that!
> Very smooth.


I agree
Im no expert on Irish whiskey but this is pretty good. I think Redbreast is probably my favorite but this is a close second and about $25 cheaper here.


----------



## Olecharlie

SilkyJ said:


> I agree
> Im no expert on Irish whiskey but this is pretty good. I think Redbreast is probably my favorite but this is a close second and about $25 cheaper here.


Only been drinking moderately for about 3 years. Never had Irish whiskey. Does the Redbreast have any sweetness to it? 
My Dad was part Irish, probably need to try it.


----------



## SilkyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Only been drinking moderately for about 3 years. Never had Irish whiskey. Does the Redbreast have any sweetness to it?
> My Dad was part Irish, probably need to try it.


Hopefully someone else can give you a better answer than me because I've only had it a couple times. I've had the regular 12 year and the cask strength and preferred the regular one. My idea of sweet is way different than most people but I don't remember thinking it was, maybe just a touch. I remember it being really smooth and a little fruity with maybe a touch of spice. Maybe if I can sneak a bottle past the wife soon I'll let you know more. You are after me in the blind pass coming up right? Lol


----------



## Westside Threat

Don’t get the Lustau version of Redbreast, its sherry finished and sweet. The 12 year is a great whiskey and a reasonably price


----------



## Champagne InHand

Red Breast is good but not that much better that Tillemore Dew or regular Jameson’s. 

I have a 12 year old Red Breast and while it smells great it bites much more than blended Jameson’s or 12 year old Dalmore or Macallan. 

Price it premium. It should be as smooth as premium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Red Breast is good but not that much better that Tillemore Dew or regular Jameson’s. 

I have a 12 year old Red Breast and while it smells great it bites much more than blended Jameson’s or 12 year old Dalmore or Macallan. 

Price it premium. It should be as smooth as premium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Red Breast is good but not that much better that Tillemore Dew or regular Jameson’s. 

I have a 12 year old Red Breast and while it smells great it bites much more than blended Jameson’s or 12 year old Dalmore or Macallan. 

Price it premium. It should be as smooth as premium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

Olecharlie said:


> Only been drinking moderately for about 3 years. Never had Irish whiskey. Does the Redbreast have any sweetness to it?
> My Dad was part Irish, probably need to try it.


Redbreast has just a touch of fruit to it as it finishes. Spice flavor too.
Tullamore Dew is definitely smoother and I prefer it over Redbreast.


----------



## PTAaron

Duty Free store on the way home from Windsor happened to have La Fee Absinthe for a ridiculously cheap price... haven't had it in 15 years or so so I had to pick up a bottle!










Original bottle comparison:



























Nice addition to the absinthe shelf


----------



## Rabidawise

It's that time of year again, Founders KBS has been released again! Get some while you can!


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> It's that time of year again, Founders KBS has been released again! Get some while you can!


How is it? I almost got some a few days ago but was in the mood for something lighter.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bigal7373 said:


> Redbreast has just a touch of fruit to it as it finishes. Spice flavor too.
> 
> Tullamore Dew is definitely smoother and I prefer it over Redbreast.


Red breast can be a bit biting in the 12 year. It has a nice nose and finish but I prefer the smoothness of Jameson's or TD. Plus they are less expensive. Red Breadt cost more than Macallan. That's a bit overpriced in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

PTAaron said:


> Duty Free store on the way home from Windsor happened to have La Fee Absinthe for a ridiculously cheap price... haven't had it in 15 years or so so I had to pick up a bottle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original bottle comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice addition to the absinthe shelf


So you like La Fee? I have had a bottle for over 10 years. It's a pretty full throttle Ansinthe compared with others I have had. Even the old Czech stuff seemed less harsh.

Of course you have to be in the right mood for absinthe. As I get older that seems to be less and less. When I'm in Amsterdam we shall see if I get the urge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Champagne InHand said:


> So you like La Fee? I have had a bottle for over 10 years. It's a pretty full throttle Ansinthe compared with others I have had. Even the old Czech stuff seemed less harsh.
> 
> Of course you have to be in the right mood for absinthe. As I get older that seems to be less and less. When I'm in Amsterdam we shall see if I get the urge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remembered it being better 15 years ago... but I hadn't had any other absinthe back then.

After tasting it again - it'll probably just sit on the shelf.

My favorites are Pacifique, Duplais and Mansinthe.


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> How is it? I almost got some a few days ago but was in the mood for something lighter.


Delicious! Everything that you expect from KBS. Dark roasted malts. Slight sweetness, but not too sweet. High grav, but the alcohol doesn't shine through. I'll buy at least one more four pack. CBS should be out soon too.


----------



## Tjwilson40

Peanut butter Busted Knuckle by Quaff. Very interesting. Glad I got it after my meal. Perfect dessert beer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@Tjwilson40! Youre back! Thought i ran you off with that noob hit!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

@Dran yessir. Just been super busy and recovering from that hit you sent. But I'm back now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Was afraid we lost a good member. ... Or at least judging from what you hit me with!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

Nope! Here to stay, just had to take care of some life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Both firsts for me.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

You poor sheltered Texan... NEVER had Founders KBS before? 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> You poor sheltered Texan... NEVER had Founders KBS before?
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Had the chance, but just started drinking stouts this year. I was always an IPA guy, but they make my sticks nasty.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

You're lucky to get a 4 pack... Around here they ration you to 1 bottle....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> You're lucky to get a 4 pack... Around here they ration you to 1 bottle....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I could have bought 6 of the 4 packs. There were plenty.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Had to try these after @Rabidawise suggested it. Pretty dang good, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rabidawise

SilkyJ said:


> Had to try these after @Rabidawise suggested it. Pretty dang good, thanks for the tip.
> View attachment 243430


Heck yeah! Now that I know you're an IPA guy, I'm going to bring you some Crosstown Traffic when I come down!


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> Heck yeah! Now that I know you're an IPA guy, I'm going to bring you some Crosstown Traffic when I come down!


Bring it on! I love me a good IPA


----------



## PTAaron

Picked up a bunch of stuff on our road trip... most excited to try a new absinthe:









And this whiskey that was aged while being blasted with music from Metallica:








I guess you can look up your booze's playlist... so that's interesting.


----------



## PTAaron

Birthday present from a friend... I believe this is the renamed version of their "Woodward" whiskey that I love. Valentine changed the name because it was too close to Woodford.


----------



## Docv_73

Not drinking it now. Wish I was. Sipping Wild Turkey 101 right now. But this was my last purchase worth mentioning.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hoo Boy :drinking:


----------



## Rabidawise

Gumby-cr said:


> Hoo Boy :drinking:


Imma need to work out a beer swap with you! That's some high ABV!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rabidawise said:


> Imma need to work out a beer swap with you! That's some high ABV!!!


Just a few years ago I don't think you could buy beer that was higher than 10% here in Ohio until they changed some laws. There are many more beers with higher ABV at this shop I go to. Was a one time thing though. I already have enough expensive hobbies.


----------



## Rondo

Just put up another batch of 150 proof Limoncello. 
I don't drink any, my wife and her friends love it during the summer.








I'm training Einstein to be a seeing eye dog for after she goes blind.


----------



## ebnash

Almanac Brewing Cherry Sournova. I’m a huge fan of sours and gose style beers and this is the most off-putting I’ve ever had. I bought 3 of these because the Blueberry Sournova was amazing. 

This beer smells and tastes like Cherry Chloraseptic Mouth numbing spray. Very medicine like and also reminds me of the taste of NOS at the dentists office without the high. 

I’m dumping half of this glass and the 2 remaining cans. 

Chances are you’ll never see this as it is a local Bay Area small brewer.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Snagged these on a visit to Kentucky a couple of weeks ago


----------



## tacket

My buddies think I'm light on whiskey apparently. Gifts from yesterday:


----------



## Rabidawise

tacket said:


> My buddies think I'm light on whiskey apparently. Gifts from yesterday:


Can I come visit??


----------



## tacket

Rabidawise said:


> Can I come visit??


Yes, absolutely please.


----------



## Rabidawise

tacket said:


> Yes, absolutely please.


I'll bring the smokes and some Weller!


----------



## Ren Huggins

I went to beverage world and saw a empty space with a tag stating "1 per customer" and curiosity got the best of me so I got on a waiting list. Not too shabby, but I was told there were 2 others that have more age on them... Maybe I'll check those out next.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ren Huggins said:


> I went to beverage world and saw a empty space with a tag stating "1 per customer" and curiosity got the best of me so I got on a waiting list. Not too shabby, but I was told there were 2 others that have more age on them... Maybe I'll check those out next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Waiting list? That stuff is in every liquor store here. Guess it's different everywhere.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Ren Huggins said:


> I went to beverage world and saw a empty space with a tag stating "1 per customer" and curiosity got the best of me so I got on a waiting list. Not too shabby, but I was told there were 2 others that have more age on them... Maybe I'll check those out next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. Good stuff. The 107 and Antique are rare birds though. If you had to be on a list for SR, you'll probably never see the other two. Every store in Memphis has SR all the time, handles even, but I only got my hands on 1 fifth of 107 this year.


----------



## Ren Huggins

TexaSmoke said:


> Waiting list? That stuff is in every liquor store here. Guess it's different everywhere.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yeah they're starting to gouge here too! The guy told me this stuff was $17 three months ago and now it's up to $25... Buffalo Trace is the same way here, the guy claims there's a shortage this year. Thanks to you I'm calling BS and searching further out.

Sent from...umm....where am I again?


----------



## Ren Huggins

Rabidawise said:


> Oh yeah. Good stuff. The 107 and Antique are rare birds though. If you had to be on a list for SR, you'll probably never see the other two. Every store in Memphis has SR all the time, handles even, but I only got my hands on 1 fifth of 107 this year.


One of those is what I was told to buy because I'd have to have a cousin named Vinnie or be best friends with God to get a bottle of pappy.

Sent from...umm....where am I again?


----------



## Rabidawise

Ren Huggins said:


> One of those is what I was told to buy because I'd have to have a cousin named Vinnie or be best friends with God to get a bottle of pappy.
> 
> Sent from...umm....where am I again?


The wait list for Pappy around here is about 1.5 years. I'm more interested in the antique collection. I want some William Larue and some Sazarac 18.

https://www.buffalotracedistillery.com/brands/antique-collection


----------



## Ren Huggins

@Rabidawise that stagg is now in my cross hairs! That profile reads so lovely. I've been hearing a buzz about Sazerac but I'm a year or two in noob to the whiskeys so I've got to go to a burbonfest or whiskeyfest if there's such a thing. 
That eagle rare 17 is on my "to do" list though.

Sent from...umm....where am I again?


----------



## Dran

Been wanting to try the Ocean for a while! Even better that it was bottled "exclusively" for the liquor store that gave me my first job in MA! Voyage 16!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

@Dran give the details of how it is, I've be curious about it. I keep passing on it thinking it's a Woodford reserve knock off.

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just received a few wines for the cellar today. 9 bottles with 3 more arriving within a week or two. Shipping season just doesn't last that long in Spring and I have seriously scaled back purchases as I am literally out of room in my cellar. 









2 bottles of 2008 vintage champagne. 3 bottles of Bordeaux, a Chateauneuif de Pape (Southern Rhône blend) as well as a 2015 Tuscan red that rivals if not surpasses most Bordeaux or West Coast blends of similar grapes in both quality, price and longevity. 
2 older German Riesling from the 1976 vintage. These will likely get opened first while the rest need to be cellared for at least a decade.

The wine thing takes long term planning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

More of a "what did you finish" drinking over here. Forgot to take the before pic but finally finished off the tin cup with the old lady tonight.









Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Been on a roll tonight


----------



## Moonshae

I've been drinking Basil Hayden's bourbon. Really smooth stuff.


----------



## Wildman9907

Still on my laphroaig kick, just love that smokey goodness


----------



## Moonshae

Wildman9907 said:


> Still on my laphroaig kick, just love that smokey goodness


We were out with my parents for dinner last night and my wife had this. It's a nice, go-to scotch.


----------



## cracker1397

Colonel EH Taylor Straight Rye 
Four Roses Private Selection Single Barrel OBSQ

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> Colonel EH Taylor Straight Rye
> Four Roses Private Selection Single Barrel OBSQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stellar picks! I love 4 roses and the Colonel is a great Rye from what I hear. I killed a bottle of their bourbon not long ago and it was top notch.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> Stellar picks! I love 4 roses and the Colonel is a great Rye from what I hear. I killed a bottle of their bourbon not long ago and it was top notch.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Been buying a lot of whiskey lately. I've had to turn to drinking for now and no smoking. I am getting tested for nicotine in the beginning of June for my job and have to be clean. One month tobacco free is harder than I thought it would be. I will be back in action after the test is over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

cracker1397 said:


> Been buying a lot of whiskey lately. I've had to turn to drinking for now and no smoking. I am getting tested for nicotine in the beginning of June for my job and have to be clean. One month tobacco free is harder than I thought it would be. I will be back in action after the test is over.


I never heard of getting tested for nicotine for a job before. That seems really weird to me.


----------



## haegejc

blackrabbit said:


> I never heard of getting tested for nicotine for a job before. That seems really weird to me.


My company tests too and does random drug tests as well... I work in an accounting department, real dangerous work. Test negative for nicotine means $59 less per month on health care insurance and cheaper additional life insurance. adds up, so a month off means several boxes of Smokes!! Works for me.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

blackrabbit said:


> I never heard of getting tested for nicotine for a job before. That seems really weird to me.


It's a growing trend, unfortunately. There are a large number of law enforcement agencies in Florida that will not employ you if you use nicotine. Can you imagine getting fired because you smoked a cigar? :vs_mad:


----------



## cracker1397

blackrabbit said:


> I never heard of getting tested for nicotine for a job before. That seems really weird to me.


Looks like it will be a state mandated test for firefighters soon since the governor just signed the cancer bill this month. My job decided to get a jump start on it this year unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

So far my dept is only testing new hires so I'm safe for now. There's going to be some pissed off people here once the state starts forcing the issue though. Including several in my dept that were fighting hard for this cancer bill knowing they are heavy smokers and aren't going to quit.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> It's a growing trend, unfortunately. There are a large number of law enforcement agencies in Florida that will not employ you if you use nicotine. Can you imagine getting fired because you smoked a cigar? :vs_mad:


That sounds completely un-American. And begs the question why? I can understand not wanting a cop that might need to chase someone at a moment's notice smoke cigarettes, but dip, redman, cigars, pipes? None of those effect the lungs enough to impact doing the job, and if they smoke cigarettes it's obvious by the smell, and lack of ability to run far lol.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Alrightdriver said:


> That sounds completely un-American. And begs the question why? I can understand not wanting a cop that might need to chase someone at a moment's notice smoke cigarettes, but dip, redman, cigars, pipes? None of those effect the lungs enough to impact doing the job, and if they smoke cigarettes it's obvious by the smell, and lack of ability to run far lol.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


I have a feeling that it's purely a cost-cutting insurance based thing, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I have a feeling that it's purely a cost-cutting insurance based thing, but I could be wrong.


Probably, but it just sounds like another vice law enforcement. Effecting those that are supposed to enforce those same laws. No matter if you are a fan of vice law or not, military, cops, etc... While not unanimous to all, a large percentage love cigars... So much so that it's even a trope in movies and literature. That might open a can that could cause serious trouble.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

It really is about the insurance at least in the county I work. Up until 2 years ago fire and ems was under the county then the sheriff took it over. The sheriff had always had a no tobacco policy which allowed him to offer a better insurance plan for his employees. The main issue with firefighters is that with this new cancer bill that was just signed by the state is that they want to make sure the cancer is job related and they're not just paying for someone's lung cancer that was caused by them smoking 2 packs of cigarettes a day.


----------



## SilkyJ

Back on topic, the wife went to Maryland to help my oldest daughter get her car home we just got her so I've been left at home unsupervised on a Friday night. I restocked the beer fridge this morning so this could get bad lol.


----------



## UBC03

SilkyJ said:


> Back on topic, the wife went to Maryland to help my oldest daughter get her car home we just got her so I've been left at home unsupervised on a Friday night. I restocked the beer fridge this morning so this could get bad lol.
> View attachment 247158


Unsupervised? That never turns out well.. I'm one of those guys that readily admits, when left top my own devices, I will do, buy, or say something stupid.

It was funny in my twenties, not so funny when you're pushin 50... lol


----------



## SilkyJ

UBC03 said:


> Unsupervised? That never turns out well.. I'm one of those guys that readily admits, when left top my own devices, I will do, buy, or say something stupid.
> 
> It was funny in my twenties, not so funny when you're pushin 50... lol


Well I'll be unsupervised after the rest of the kiddos get to where they're going tonight. I tried to get all my buying done before i started drinking, but I'll still probably do something stupid.


----------



## UBC03

SilkyJ said:


> but I'll still probably do something stupid.


We're guys.. that's what we do.. lol


----------



## Peapaw

SilkyJ said:


> Back on topic, the wife went to Maryland to help my oldest daughter get her car home we just got her so I've been left at home unsupervised on a Friday night. I restocked the beer fridge this morning so this could get bad lol.
> View attachment 247158


With some of the truck stops I've been in, I'm not sure I would drink anything called truck stop honey. Js

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Peapaw said:


> With some of the truck stops I've been in, I'm not sure I would drink anything called truck stop honey. Js
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Well it is made in Alabama. Roll War Tigers! Lol


----------



## Peapaw

SilkyJ said:


> Well it is made in Alabama. Roll War Tigers! Lol


Is that supposed to make me feel better about drinking it?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

No lol
It's actually not bad though


----------



## Rabidawise

@SilkyJ, you get points for the Back Forty Brewing! They make some good stuff! If you can get your hands on it, try their Frecklebelly IPA!


----------



## Rabidawise

New drink thread coming soon....


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Picked this up in Kentucky. I love me some Evan. I'm pretty sure that there is not much, if any, 23 year old in this bottle, but it's really good.


----------



## SilkyJ

Rabidawise said:


> @SilkyJ, you get points for the Back Forty Brewing! They make some good stuff! If you can get your hands on it, try their Frecklebelly IPA!


I've had it before, they usually have a booth down here at the beer festival we go to every year. Good stuff


----------



## SilkyJ

UBC03 said:


> Unsupervised? That never turns out well.. I'm one of those guys that readily admits, when left top my own devices, I will do, buy, or say something stupid.


Let's get drunk and light stuff on fire!


----------



## Westside Threat

Anyone with a good local beer scene want to trade some coffee beers? I’m on a huge kick and wouldn’t mind trying some new stuff. PM me if interested.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

My favorite cheap rye...


----------



## blackrabbit

My local place had this Ezra Zion stuff in so I decided to pick up a bottle.


----------



## Ren Huggins

So I walked in the beverage world feeling courageous and ask my guy for the next big thing and he says Evan Williams...I laugh and then ask him again. "If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you myself". All I can say now is that I'm not returning it. And I just grabbed the porter for curiosity sake.









Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Ren Huggins said:


> So I walked in the beverage world feeling courageous and ask my guy for the next big thing and he says Evan Williams...I laugh and then ask him again. "If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you myself". All I can say now is that I'm not returning it. And I just grabbed the porter for curiosity sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


Evan has a BIB?? Might have to look for that! Oh, btw Alice, you fell down the rabbit hole last week, you just haven't looked up and realized that you went over the edge already!


----------



## Fusion

Ren Huggins said:


> So I walked in the beverage world feeling courageous and ask my guy for the next big thing and he says Evan Williams...I laugh and then ask him again. "If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you myself". All I can say now is that I'm not returning it. And I just grabbed the porter for curiosity sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


Evan Williams BIB is the only Bourbon i own, i asked in store for a Bourbon to make Mint Julep's with and he suggested that, pretty good for $18 out the door


----------



## UBC03

Ren Huggins said:


> So I walked in the beverage world feeling courageous and ask my guy for the next big thing and he says Evan Williams...I laugh and then ask him again. "If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you myself". All I can say now is that I'm not returning it. And I just grabbed the porter for curiosity sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


Great, there goes the price.


----------



## cracker1397

First time I have seen Sazerac and Stagg Jr anywhere and had to buy it. The Buffalo Trace decided to jump in my shopping cart also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Rabidawise said:


> Evan has a BIB?? Might have to look for that! Oh, btw Alice, you fell down the rabbit hole last week, you just haven't looked up and realized that you went over the edge already!


Thanks for the reminder, I thought I was still just tossing pebbles down the hole waiting to hear it hit the bottom... someone grab my hand and pull me out!

Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Fusion said:


> Evan Williams BIB is the only Bourbon i own, i asked in store for a Bourbon to make Mint Julep's with and he suggested that, pretty good for $18 out the door


I never gave Evan Williams anything a second look because I thought it was one of those bottom barrel brands but I'm a believer now.
And funny thing is, mint julep was what came to mind when he showed me the bottle.
@UBC03 I think you're right, this bottle was $14 but so was Buffalo Trace before the price somehow skyrocketed. For a budget burbon I think I'll be stocking up before they try to give it a premium price.

Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ren Huggins said:


> I never gave Evan Williams anything a second look because I thought it was one of those bottom barrel brands but I'm a believer now.
> And funny thing is, mint julep was what came to mind when he showed me the bottle.
> @UBC03 I think you're right, this bottle was $14 but so was Buffalo Trace before the price somehow skyrocketed. For a budget burbon I think I'll be stocking up before they try to give it a premium price.
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


This is my go to for my pops. You can get a half gallon for the price of a fifth of Jack.


----------



## Ren Huggins

UBC03 said:


> This is my go to for my pops. You can get a half gallon for the price of a fifth of Jack.


Knob Creek is my go to but Evan is changing my mind for that same reason.

Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ren Huggins said:


> Knob Creek is my go to but Evan is changing my mind for that same reason.
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


My dad's not a sip and savor kinda guy. But there is stuff he won't drink. Cheap whiskey is one. He doesn't shop and has no idea how cheap this is. I ain't tellin. 
He likes it just as much as Jack, so until the prices go nuts, I'll stick with it.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I used to look down at Evan Williams, until I tried it one day when Walgreens was out of all of my standard go-to bourbons. The black label stuff might not be top-shelf, but I was shocked at how decent it was, despite the low price-point. I'd honestly rather have EW than JD any day of the week. And at it's lower price, I'd even choose it over Beam sometimes.

All of that being said, I still tend to drink more along the lines of Maker's/Knob Creek, but good bourbon is still good bourbon, regardless of price.


----------



## Scotchpig

Went over the river this weekend, stopped at duty free










Also grabbed a few beers while there. Not everyone's taste but I like 'em!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

On our way home from Mothers Day brunch with my Mom, my wife and I noticed that one of our local private Mountain Wineries was open for tasting today. 

Found a 2012 Pinot grown in soil less than a mile from our home that is amazing. 

Wife and I are back home drinking a bottle now. This one has a nice peppery bite.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Ren Huggins said:


> So I walked in the beverage world feeling courageous and ask my guy for the next big thing and he says Evan Williams...I laugh and then ask him again. "If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you myself". All I can say now is that I'm not returning it. And I just grabbed the porter
> 
> Sent from the edge of the rabbit hole using Tapatalk


EW BIB.
Love it! Best bang for the buck and it's easy to find. It's only $14.00 in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

It's a "Barrel Proof" and, evidently, a sideways picture, kind of night


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Last call..


----------



## Dran

Almost out of Elijah Craig, so had to reup my "daily" drinker.... Keep in mind the Craig is at least 5 no ths old.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> Almost out of Elijah Craig, so had to reup my "daily" drinker.... Keep in mind the Craig is at least 5 no ths old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Great Bourbon for a decent price!


----------



## tacket

At the end of the bottle. Sad face.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Picked this one up at the distillery


----------



## SilkyJ

Picked this up today. The pepper porter is new to me and mainly for cooking with but I'm sure I'll drink a couple. The rum is made locally. The Cafe Cubano is because someone else made me want to try every coffee beer I can find lol.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Picked up some Don Chendo Extra Anejo and Doña Chanita coffee liquor on a distillery tour in Mexico. 
Those guys were adamant that you can't call their stuff tequila but I'm back in the States and it's going in my tequila section on the bar.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Picked up a pack of all these today. The Wiseacre is really good and the Order of Magnitude is awesome if you like sour fruity beer. The other 2 are drinkable.


----------



## blackrabbit

I just got gifted this. Great reviews. I will open it on a special occasion.


----------



## zcziggy

Friend of mine brought me this Carmenere bottle from South America....awesome wine.

And why all my uploaded pictures are sideways???


----------



## Champagne InHand

zcziggy said:


> Friend of mine brought me this Carmenere bottle from South America....awesome wine.
> 
> And why all my uploaded pictures are sideways???


Carmenere can be had quite inexpensively. I drink Lapastolle single vineyard bottles that cost sub $20US. Very tasty.

I thought I would show a Brussels beer shop. So many options it's silly. I've had so many good beers on this trip. Some wines too.

I enjoyed a Pinot Noir from Alsace, France that was only €15 while in Germany.

Depending on where you are at, booze is pricy. I wish I had the extra room to bring some real Whisky home. The Dalmore and Macallan are quite affordable at duty free.

Anyhow the beer. 






























Much, much more. We had some crazy Lambic as well as plenty of Duvel while there. Kolsh was the local brew in Cologne but they only poured 200ml glasses, by law, in restaurants, but you can purchase much larger bottles at any bodega or grocery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Btw Delirium is amazing beer that has real beer level alcohol and yet makes Lambic seem very rough around the edges. It was up there with Duvel in the better beers on the trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Gifted this a few days ago, its smoooooth:grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Friend of mine brought me this Carmenere bottle from South America....awesome wine.
> 
> And why all my uploaded pictures are sideways???


Nice! Did you pair it with a cigar or without?
I've been thinking about trying cigar and wine pairings.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Nice! Did you pair it with a cigar or without?
> I've been thinking about trying cigar and wine pairings.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Will be opening it tomorrow saturday. Carmenere is my favorite wine.
Not a bad idea about the pairings...weird but when you mentioned pairing i though.."carmenere and papas fritas" :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Will be opening it tomorrow saturday. Carmenere is my favorite wine.
> 
> Not a bad idea about the pairings...weird but when you mentioned pairing i though.."carmenere and papas fritas" :smile2:


I enjoy wines but always try whiskey and coffee pairings.
I've gotta get on this papas fritas bandwagon! I've yet to try one but read it everywhere.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Three of them came in the truck load of goodness that i got from @JohnUSA, they are really good


----------



## Skinsfan1311

It sucks that they quit making this...


----------



## SilkyJ

An awesome, funky, salty, wild ale brewed with saltwater from the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## SilkyJ

I also had a really good dark sour that tasted like sour steak sauce, but in a good way lol. And a good mango habanero IPA but the wife came back to get me and made me leave without a pic.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I hate it when this happens...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Look here, I'm no way high class or demand the finer things in life; however, when it comes to things we love in the South, Bourbon is at the top of the list. Cask Strength and Single Barrel are way outta my league, but toss me some extra aged or double barreled and I'll dance. To me, simple is best and no one does it better than Jim Beam. Tasty, affordable, and dang good! This is Black; an extra aged Bourbon. I drink it neat, over the rocks, or mixed with Dr. Pepper.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Skinsfan1311 said:


> It sucks that they quit making this...


BIB is my jam and I love Heaven Hill.


----------



## Ren Huggins

LeatherNeck said:


> Look here, I'm no way high class or demand the finer things in life; however, when it comes to things we love in the South, Bourbon is at the top of the list. Cask Strength and Single Barrel are way outta my league, but toss me some extra aged or double barreled and I'll dance. To me, simple is best and no one does it better than Jim Beam. Tasty, affordable, and dang good! This is Black; an extra aged Bourbon. I drink it neat, over the rocks, or mixed with Dr. Pepper.


I literally flipped a coin over this and Evan Williams BiB. Evan won this time but I'm a fan of the black too!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Ren Huggins said:


> I literally flipped a coin over this and Evan Williams BiB. Evan won this time but I'm a fan of the black too!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Yes, EW BIB is a good budget offering (and it tastes purdy gud too). Have you tried the Single Barrel yet?


----------



## Ren Huggins

LeatherNeck said:


> Have you tried the Single Barrel yet?


Not yet, last time I thought about it I was like a kid in a candy store grabbing a few different bottles but then I was told to only chose one...women! I told her it was for doing experiments but she didn't fall for it that time.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

The girlfriend requested that I make some of my margaritas next week, so I figured I'd stock up on some ingredients at the Class VI while I was at drill weekend. 









Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Tulse

She request you make them EveryDAY of next week? She got a sister? You got an extra glass?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Tulse said:


> She request you make them EveryDAY of next week? She got a sister? You got an extra glass?


Well, it's better to be prepared... :vs_laugh:

Plus, it's more cost effective to buy 750ml bottles, hahaha. And I need two bottles of tequila because of the ratios that I make my margaritas with. If I only had one bottle, it would run out when only half the liqueurs have been used.

- 2 parts tequila
- 1 part Grand Marnier
- 1 part Cointreau
- 4 parts sweet & sour
- Splash of lime juice


----------



## SilkyJ

I guess I wasn't the only one in the mood for to kill ya, I mean tequila


----------



## LeatherNeck

SilkyJ said:


> I guess I wasn't the only one in the mood for to kill ya, I mean tequila
> View attachment 250188
> View attachment 250190
> View attachment 250192


Now that looks interesting...and like a good time...!


----------



## SilkyJ

It was both lol.


----------



## SilkyJ

Brought these back from my car buying trip. I drank the Mutualism while I was there and it was really good.


----------



## Dran

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Well I'm down to maybe 2 pours of Macallan Rare Cask and a few fingers of Blantons Bourbon. I do have 4 bottles of sipping
Rum but i need some Single Malt Scotch and a bottle or two bourbons. I like a variety, I really enjoy Eagle Rare Bourbon so probably a bottle of that, going to order a bottle of Knappogue Castle 12 yr Irish Single Malt because @SilkyJ sent me a sample that I really liked, it was my first Irish Whiskey. I like Glenrothes, Aberlour, Balvenie single malts,(A favorite of Michael Jackson) so I've read.

I only started drinking Scotch and Bourbon 3 years ago because I believe it's good for my older age lol, so I'm new. A pour for me is 1.5 to 2 oz 3 or 4 times a week. Rarely have a beer due to the carbs and the only beer I like is mainly dark German beer.

Based on my preference, recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Lsands25

I Just picked up a 4pack of KBS by Founders. I couldn’t believe it was on the shelves at this time of the year


----------



## Olecharlie

Opened the Taylor Fladgate Vintage Porto, very good Port. The Madeira 1795 CVM is going to stay unopened. It appears original and is numbered, only 4 bottles above the one collectors edition for sale. Both were gifted along with some Vintage cigars. If anyone can enlighten me on this Maderia please do, trying to figure out if it’s the same as the last picture, if so I will pursue selling it to a collector but unsure how to get it appraised since it’s just one bottle and not a collection.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Olecharlie said:


> Opened the Taylor Fladgate Vintage Porto, very good Port. The Madeira 1795 CVM is going to stay unopened. It appears original and is numbered, only 4 bottles above the one collectors edition for sale. Both were gifted along with some Vintage cigars. If anyone can enlighten me on this Maderia please do, trying to figure out if it's the same as the last picture, if so I will pursue selling it to a collector but unsure how to get it appraised since it's just one bottle and not a collection.


I would pop the cork. Madeira is made to sit for ages in barrels going from very warm to cooler with each racking.

I have a lot of wine friends that have enjoyed Madeira from the 18th through 20th centuries.

I had some old dessert wine about 5 years back from 1928. Quite fun to sip wine that was made before my parents were born. It was a fortified red that uses Grenache grapes. Maury is where it was from.

I have a bottle from 1933, the first year both my mom and dad crawled on the Earth.

Dad's gone. Perhaps I'll open this up after mom's gone to toast them both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Acquired another bottle of Vintage from Portugal! Been getting into wine lately but still Luv my Single Malt Scotch, Bourbons and sipping Rums.


----------



## Westside Threat

Olecharlie said:


> Acquired another bottle of Vintage from Portugal! Been getting into wine lately but still Luv my Single Malt Scotch, Bourbons and sipping Rums.


Absolutely love madeira. So much more than port.


----------



## SilkyJ

Felt like trying something new today.


----------



## YingKo

SilkyJ said:


> Felt like trying something new today.
> View attachment 254898


How was it? I almost grabbed a bottle the other day. I went with Bulleit as it's one of my favs.


----------



## SilkyJ

YingKo said:


> How was it? I almost grabbed a bottle the other day. I went with Bulleit as it's one of my favs.


I like it a lot. It's really different, probably one of those that you either love or hate. Kind of smells like candy corn and tastes like butterscotch and buttered popcorn to me.


----------



## blackrabbit

Really tasty, and all you need is one and you are good to go.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Vanilla flavored vodka and cream soda. 6 oz of each. Wheeee!


----------



## YingKo

I'm drinking TX Bourbon now but I have a bottle of Heritage Dual Barrel Bourbon that I'm taking to the FIL's for a visit later this week. The bummer is that only Total Wine And More carries it.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Finally back in stock!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Recently I've gained interest in rum, so I bought some to try. Apparently it's one of the best, or better kinds. Really enjoying this.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Recently I've gained interest in rum, so I bought some to try. Apparently it's one of the best, or better kinds. Really enjoying this.


That's decent stuff. It drinks more like a tamed whiskey with interesting wood treatment. They have their own cooper making charred barrels in Barbados. Fun distillery to visit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I had an old fashioned for the first time while in Nashville I liked it a lot.

so I went and bought the makings plus something for the wife to make some mixed drink her sister introduced to her..

Yeah I know SC isn't top shelf but it'll do.


----------



## Edgy85

Stocked up with craft beer for quiet evenings in.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

is it just me or most craft beers are today's version of the 1980's wine coolers? :frown2:


----------



## Edgy85

zcziggy said:


> is it just me or most craft beers are today's version of the 1980's wine coolers? :frown2:


To be honest with you the whole trend of IPAs has went on too long. I prefer my darker ales, stouts and porters. The IPAs get gifted to others who appreciate it haha

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Edgy85 said:


> To be honest with you the whole trend of IPAs has went on too long. I prefer my darker ales, stouts and porters. The IPAs get gifted to others who appreciate it haha
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


there is something about a flavored beer made by a skinny city guy looking like a logger that doesn't suit me....:grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ

Still better than watered down flavorless beer made by a bunch of city guys in an office somewhere that are more concerned with making $100 billion a year than the quality of the beer.


----------



## zcziggy

I think everybody that goes into business is there to make as much as they can, nothing wrong with that. I do have an issue with masking lousy beer with flavors just to follow a fad and i think a lot of craft beer are the equivalent of wine coolers...lousy wine masked with a fruit flavor. 
Good beer in itself has a flavor...no need to mask it. Rather have an honest good pale ale than a chocolate flavored bud light.


----------



## SilkyJ

I don't have a problem with trying to make money either though. I think the craft beer I'm used to seeing around here must just be different than what you've had. I'm not taking about "flavored" beer, I'm talking about actual good beer made with real ingredients by people that really care about the quality of their products vs large companies that cut corners and use cheaper ingredients. But if we're just talking about flavored beer, I'd much rather haves one made at a local brewery with real fruit grown on the farm down the road than a bud light with "natural" flavoring.


----------



## zcziggy

i was referring to what's going on here in so. florida and asheville nc. I think the whole craft beer started the way you define it, sadly it has gotten to a point where anybody that opens a "brewery" in a run down warehouse and calls it craft just because he made two batches at home and friends liked it, doesn't deserve to be called craft.


----------



## SilkyJ

Yeah fortunately I haven't experienced that going on much around here yet. I have seen a few I really liked in other areas that were bought out by one of the big companies and almost immediately their beer went to crap.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

SilkyJ said:


> Yeah fortunately I haven't experienced that going on much around here yet. I have seen a few I really liked in other areas that were bought out by one of the big companies and almost immediately their beer went to crap.


That's the reason I've stopped going to places like Funky Buddha Brewery. People like hype a new stuff, I like quality vs quantity. That place used to make solid beer, but they went to crap. It is just my personal opinion, because this place is booming and it seems like it attacks more people than ever.


----------



## SilkyJ

CloakedInSmoke said:


> That's the reason I've stopped going to places like Funky Buddha Brewery. People like hype a new stuff, I like quality vs quantity. That place used to make solid beer, but they went to crap. It is just my personal opinion, because this place is booming and it seems like it attacks more people than ever.


They're one of the ones I was talking about.


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> That's the reason I've stopped going to places like Funky Buddha Brewery. People like hype a new stuff, I like quality vs quantity. That place used to make solid beer, but they went to crap. It is just my personal opinion, because this place is booming and it seems like it attacks more people than ever.


salt water in delray is not bad at all (atlantic ave just west of 95)


----------



## zcziggy

SilkyJ said:


> They're one of the ones I was talking about.


same in no. florida with intuition and bold city


----------



## SilkyJ

Never tried either of those


----------



## SilkyJ

I thought the Baby Blue corn whiskey was pretty good last week so I thought I'd try their bourbon. Also pretty good.


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> I think everybody that goes into business is there to make as much as they can, nothing wrong with that. I do have an issue with masking lousy beer with flavors just to follow a fad and i think a lot of craft beer are the equivalent of wine coolers...lousy wine masked with a fruit flavor.
> Good beer in itself has a flavor...no need to mask it. Rather have an honest good pale ale than a chocolate flavored bud light.


I agree I like dark German beer for the taste and effect, two and I'm good. For me flavored beer is like infused cigars. Light beer and low carb not my cup of tea. But many love the opposite and that's cool!


----------



## Westside Threat

SilkyJ said:


> I thought the Baby Blue corn whiskey was pretty good last week so I thought I'd try their bourbon. Also pretty good.
> View attachment 255604


The Texas Single Malt is a stellar whiskey. Alas, I dont feel it pairs well with cigars though.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> I think everybody that goes into business is there to make as much as they can, nothing wrong with that. I do have an issue with masking lousy beer with flavors just to follow a fad and i think a lot of craft beer are the equivalent of wine coolers...lousy wine masked with a fruit flavor.
> 
> Good beer in itself has a flavor...no need to mask it. Rather have an honest good pale ale than a chocolate flavored bud light.


I'm with you there but those fellas that are crafting those bourbon barrel beers and some of the stouts and porters I've been introduced to have gotten my attention lately.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> I'm with you there but those fellas that are crafting those bourbon barrel beers and some of the stouts and porters I've been introduced to have gotten my attention lately.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


where have you been, man?


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> where have you been, man?


Been workin and lurkin brother, trying to make some cigar and beer money.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Westside Threat said:


> The Texas Single Malt is a stellar whiskey. Alas, I dont feel it pairs well with cigars though.


Same with the baby blue, great on its own but not so much with a cigar. The bourbon is much better with a cigar but I think I like the baby blue more on its own. Probably going to try either the single malt or ther brimstone next.


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Been workin and lurkin brother, trying to make some cigar and beer money.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


good, thought you had one of your gurkhas and got sick :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> good, thought you had one of your gurkhas and got sick :smile2:


Nevaaaah! 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Maybe not what I'm drinking (Angel's Envy), but what I'm drinking with. Bought a two pack of plastic molds that crest gigantic spherical ice cubes. I'm a fan so far.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Westside Threat

SilkyJ said:


> Same with the baby blue, great on its own but not so much with a cigar. The bourbon is much better with a cigar but I think I like the baby blue more on its own. Probably going to try either the single malt or ther brimstone next.


Brimstone is super smoky. Not peaty, but oak smoky. It's different, you will probably have a strong opinion one way or the other.


----------



## SilkyJ

Yeah judging from the reviews I've read it's either love it or hate it.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Branching out from rum 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

JtAv8tor said:


> Branching out from rum
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


And I just bought my second rum bottle. This time it was Jamaican Appleton Estate Extra 12 YO Rum.


----------



## Olecharlie

Picked up today. This was the only bottle of Skallywag, having fun trying all the Portuguese Portos I can find.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Olecharlie said:


> Picked up today. This was the only bottle of Skallywag, having fun trying all the Portuguese Portos I can find.


I do love a good port!


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Picked up today. This was the only bottle of Skallywag, having fun trying all the Portuguese Portos I can find.


That diplomatico is a very smooth and balanced rum. One of my favorites


----------



## CgarDann

The only infused beer I drink. Very refreshing on a hot summer day 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

First with this, I have found a new favorite.


----------



## CgarDann

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> First with this, I have found a new favorite.


Never had a 10 from mccallan how is it compared to the 12 or 15 for example


----------



## cracker1397

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> First with this, I have found a new favorite.


I rarely get to drink them but I have never had a bad Macallan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Ren Huggins

BOSSTANK said:


>


Looks like someone was at my favorite garden with a nice tall glass of goodness!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Currently on the 12 Year bottle, good stuff.


----------



## YingKo

Really liking this.


----------



## CgarDann

jmt8706 said:


> Currently on the 12 Year bottle, good stuff.


Glenfidich 15 year is one of my favorites from all the brands and selections


----------



## JohnBrody15

YingKo said:


> Really liking this.


The only 1792 I've tried is the "small batch" version. Really good and easy on the budget too. Smooth.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Saw @YingKo's post and went looking for full proof but came up short. So I decided to go local tonight with some BIB from old forth ward distillery.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Went shopping today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromeu1387

haegejc said:


> Went shopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive been wanting to try that angels envy. Nice pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Heaven Hill Bottled-in-Bond. One of my favorite cheap pours. I wish I had bought a case of it. This is my last bottle, and they quit making it. Damn!
I'm pairing it with a well-aged Fuente Fuente Opus X


----------



## jmt8706

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Heaven Hill Bottled-in-Bond. One of my favorite cheap pours. I wish I had bought a case of it. This is my last bottle, and they quit making it. Damn!
> I'm pairing it with a well-aged Fuente Fuente Opus X


You can buy a 12 bottle case for $179

https://www.winetoship.com/heaven-hill-old-style-bourbon-whisky.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIpda4zKDA5AIVTv7jBx3k0AlgEAYYASABEgK7r_D_BwE

Edit: I think the stuff I linked to is slightly different from yours.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

jmt8706 said:


> You can buy a 12 bottle case for $179
> 
> https://www.winetoship.com/heaven-hill-old-style-bourbon-whisky.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIpda4zKDA5AIVTv7jBx3k0AlgEAYYASABEgK7r_D_BwE
> 
> Edit: I think the stuff I linked to is slightly different from yours.


Thanks...and you're correct, the stuff that you linked is different. HH quit making the BIB a couple of years ago...


----------



## vroom_vroom

haegejc said:


> Went shopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of the only products to come from Cuervo that is fantastic, and a great price point!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Latest purchases are a bottle of Talisker 10 and a bottle of Knox Whiskey Works Rye 95. I've determined that in general bourbons are a bit too sweet for me, so I've been increasingly a Scotch fiend. Rye whiskies are a nice alternative to bourbon since they aren't so sweet.


----------



## CgarDann

Had to pick up a few things 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Picked up this bottle of Glenfiddich 15 yr Solera Reserve. First time with this Scotch. Having a pour now and it's very tasty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Probably in my top 3 beer styles. Love it. 
Belgian lambic.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Probably in my top 3 beer styles. Love it.
> Belgian lambic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


where did you find it?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zcziggy said:


> where did you find it?


Total Wine

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Total Wine
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


nice, i have one nearby. will give it a try


----------



## Westside Threat

Cant say I like the pairing of lambics and cigars though. I think its the acidity.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Cant say I like the pairing of lambics and cigars though. I think its the acidity.


I actually paired it with a star fruit. Never done that before and I loved it. I loved the tartness and a hint of sweetness from the sugar I've sprinkled on the fruit.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Had some peated whisky samples at a local store and decided on Ardbed 10. This was my first experience with peated scotch and I'm so positively surprised.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Some Nikka Coffey Grain Whisky in a glencairn glass.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Some Mount Gay Extra Old









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Great choice! That's my "go-to".


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ardbeg 10 for the evening.
What a fantastic liquid.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Found 1 can of this today and it's retired I guess. Kind of glad I guess since it was 8 dollars for a pint. It's 11.7% abv too :grin2: Any beer that has coconut in it I have to try at least once.


----------



## blackrabbit

Gumby-cr said:


> Found 1 can of this today and it's retired I guess. Kind of glad I guess since it was 8 dollars for a pint. It's 11.7% abv too :grin2: Any beer that has coconut in it I have to try at least once.


A pistaschio and coconut stout does sound awesome!

I have been digging these maple/oak stout version of Dragons Milk. 11%, a little under 5 bucks a beer.


----------



## Gumby-cr

blackrabbit said:


> A pistaschio and coconut stout does sound awesome!
> 
> I have been digging these maple/oak stout version of Dragons Milk. 11%, a little under 5 bucks a beer.


I've drank like 4 oz of it already and I love it. Going to have to go back tomorrow and see if they have any others hidden. It would make a great stout to drink on a rainy Fall day or cold Winter day for sure. The shop I go to started carrying a lot of Three Floyds beers too.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> I've drank like 4 oz of it already and I love it. Going to have to go back tomorrow and see if they have any others hidden. It would make a great stout to drink on a rainy Fall day or cold Winter day for sure. The shop I go to started carrying a lot of Three Floyds beers too.


Lucky you, no Three Floyds in Florida, at least down south where I am.

Ardbed 10 for me again









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Scored my first bottle of Weller. I'm pretty stoked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I used to do a lot of beer trading online and Three Floyd’s was one I traded often for. Even made it out to Dark Lord day once.

I haven’t had three floyds in ages come to think of it. Probably have a bottle or two squirreled away in the cellar.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Not my favorite, but it's a solid pour.


----------



## Olecharlie

A customer walks in today and hands me this large bottle, what can I say but thank you man! Not sure if I’ll fall in Luv with Glenlivet but pretty sure I’ll enjoy it enough...


----------



## MarshWheeling

Pittsburghs finest


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Not drinking tonight, but I bought Laphroaig 10 and mini bottle of Woodford Reserve.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Not great but I paid $8 for this big a$$ bottle of rum so...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Fist time with this.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Fist time with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


That's good stuff.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's good stuff.


It is. Just had a bit yesterday and I really like it. Not as much as Ardbeg 10, but it's good.


----------



## JohnBrody15

CloakedInSmoke said:


> It is. Just had a bit yesterday and I really like it. Not as much as Ardbeg 10, but it's good.


I guess those are considered "entry level" scotch. The Laphroaig was always easy on the wallet, a good Islay for a good price. I think it was 25 bucks a bottle. I'll have to try the Ardbeg 10.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

JohnBrody15 said:


> I guess those are considered "entry level" scotch. The Laphroaig was always easy on the wallet, a good Islay for a good price. I think it was 25 bucks a bottle. I'll have to try the Ardbeg 10.


I wouldn't say it's an entry level scotch, because of its intensity, smoke and phenols. Yet, it appeals to you and me. When I first tried Kilchoman, Bruichladdich and Ardbeg I was hooked. It's one of those things that you either love or hate.

I just started with whisky and I can't imagine days when the cost was $25 for Laphroaig. In FL it's $50+tax, elsewhere it could be double and with tariffs imposed on single malts these prices and maybe even the supply is in question. So get that Ardbeg as soon as you can.


----------



## JohnBrody15

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I wouldn't say it's an entry level scotch, because of its intensity, smoke and phenols. Yet, it appeals to you and me. When I first tried Kilchoman, Bruichladdich and Ardbeg I was hooked. It's one of those things that you either love or hate.
> 
> I just started with whisky and I can't imagine days when the cost was $25 for Laphroaig. In FL it's $50+tax, elsewhere it could be double and with tariffs imposed on single malts these prices and maybe even the supply is in question. So get that Ardbeg as soon as you can.


It was the late 90's/early 2000's where scotch prices were low. My brothers got me into drinking it, and my oldest brother has always been obsessed with prices, for wine, scotch, bourbon. So I remember that I could afford Laphroaig, and a few of the Glenmorangie offerings. Lagavulin, which was maybe 60 bucks, that was out of my range, but my brothers would pour some of theirs for me. Then something happened and prices went up. Now it's the bourbon. You can get good stuff for around 20 bucks, but the prices are going up. Bourbon's bottom is 20 bucks, where scotch is maybe 50. But that's my brother's obsession with price that's talking here lol

But you're saying prices could go higher? I should invest in some Ardbeg, I've heard good things.....


----------



## Scap

First ever Scotch purchase.
It was $64 after tax, so not terribly pricrd, and it tastes pretty good to someone that knows jack squat about Scotch!


----------



## jmt8706

Seasonal IPA from a local brewer. Never tried it, sounded good.


----------



## Gumby-cr

JohnBrody15 said:


> It was the late 90's/early 2000's where scotch prices were low. My brothers got me into drinking it, and my oldest brother has always been obsessed with prices, for wine, scotch, bourbon. So I remember that I could afford Laphroaig, and a few of the Glenmorangie offerings. Lagavulin, which was maybe 60 bucks, that was out of my range, but my brothers would pour some of theirs for me. Then something happened and prices went up. Now it's the bourbon. You can get good stuff for around 20 bucks, but the prices are going up. Bourbon's bottom is 20 bucks, where scotch is maybe 50. But that's my brother's obsession with price that's talking here lol
> 
> But you're saying prices could go higher? I should invest in some Ardbeg, I've heard good things.....


If you want to "invest" in an Ardbeg I would recommend the Ardbeg Corryvreckan. It's not cheap and kind of hard to find at times but it's the best Ardbeg I've had the pleasure of sipping. I say sipping too because it's 57.1% :vs_whistle:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gumby-cr said:


> If you want to "invest" in an Ardbeg I would recommend the Ardbeg Corryvreckan. It's not cheap and kind of hard to find at times but it's the best Ardbeg I've had the pleasure of sipping. I say sipping too because it's 57.1% :vs_whistle:


Thanks for the suggestion. The good thing is, the powerful stuff tends to last longer so, good investment.


----------



## jmt8706

jmt8706 said:


> Seasonal IPA from a local brewer. Never tried it, sounded good.


Man, that stuff is nasty. Tasted like a liquefied pine scented air freshener. The rest getting poured out. Glad it was only a few bucks.


----------



## SilkyJ

jmt8706 said:


> Man, that stuff is nasty. Tasted like a liquefied pine scented air freshener. The rest getting poured out. Glad it was only a few bucks.


Mmmmm... sounds good to me


----------



## talisker10

Makers 101, tasty


----------



## jmt8706

Anyone else have this IPA? It's delicious!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Gumby-cr said:


> If you want to "invest" in an Ardbeg I would recommend the Ardbeg Corryvreckan. It's not cheap and kind of hard to find at times but it's the best Ardbeg I've had the pleasure of sipping. I say sipping too because it's 57.1% :vs_whistle:


I wanted to get it, but some people suggested the Uigeadail over Corryvreckan. Haven't opened it yet, will do it most likely around Thanksgiving.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

A couple of blind grabs from a Trader Joe's run. I didn't make it to Total wine yet but I found some rioja to to try @zcziggy


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> A couple of blind grabs from a Trader Joe's run. I didn't make it to Total wine yet but I found some rioja to to try @zcziggy


i have had the vallobera from them....pretty good (let it air out a little before drinking it)


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> i have had the vallobera from them....pretty good (let it air out a little before drinking it)


Thanks for the heads up! I've been learning to let a few reds breath a bit before drinking them and could really tell a difference.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Some Laphroaig 10 for the relaxing evening. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ardbed 10 early evening.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

This should get me through another game day!


----------



## MattT

Something different.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A couple of new to me bottles of Scotch one single malt and one blended recommended by a Scotch Aficionado, not sure about either one but for the price we will see. And Woodford Reserve Bourbon that I know I like. 

I have drank some really expensive Scotch, my tendency in taste is for the cheaper stuff...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> A couple of new to me bottles of Scotch one single malt and one blended recommended by a Scotch Aficionado, not sure about either one but for the price we will see. And Woodford Reserve Bourbon that I know I like.
> 
> I have drank some really expensive Scotch, my tendency in taste is for the cheaper stuff...


Monkey Shoulder.....gooood

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> Something different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


This cracks me up...too funny. Who names this stuff....smh

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Monkey Shoulder.....gooood
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Agreed after my first drink, a couple Ice cubes really opens it up!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> A couple of new to me bottles of Scotch one single malt and one blended recommended by a Scotch Aficionado, not sure about either one but for the price we will see. And Woodford Reserve Bourbon that I know I like.
> 
> I have drank some really expensive Scotch, my tendency in taste is for the cheaper stuff...


I found that Monkey Shoulder made for a good mixer and the price couldn't be beat. I however found it rather bad drinking it straight though but everyone's palate is different. If you haven't tried Nikka Coffey Grain it's pretty good and not too overly priced.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Some CCB for the evening.
Guayabera first and now Tocabaga Red IPA.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> I found that Monkey Shoulder made for a good mixer and the price couldn't be beat. I however found it rather bad drinking it straight though but everyone's palate is different. If you haven't tried Nikka Coffey Grain it's pretty good and not too overly priced.


What do you mix it with? Don't forget I'm in TN lol. We, some, drink Moonshine neat, well not me! I liked the Monkey Shoulder just fine with a couple ice cubes but open to suggestions. Nikka Coffey humm, never heard of it. Will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> What do you mix it with? Don't forget I'm in TN lol. We, some, drink Moonshine neat, well not me! I liked the Monkey Shoulder just fine with a couple ice cubes but open to suggestions. Nikka Coffey humm, never heard of it. Will keep my eyes open.


I mix a lot of bourbons and blended whiskey with cream soda or ginger ale. Few times it found it's way in coffee too when I still drank coffee. I think the most you should pay for the Nikka Coffey is sixty dollars. They have a few different selections but the only one I tried was the Coffey version.


----------



## MattT

Good stuff. Too bad I had to ruin it by putting it in a Lions glass.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Found this is a local liquor store while on vacation and decided to buy it after reading good things about it.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Just found a Costco with a liquor store...I got curious and had to buy something.


----------



## adams2672

10 year Basil Hayden. Great drink smooth and flavorful.


----------



## Olecharlie

Managed to get my hands on two of these. One for a gift...


----------



## MattT

From last night.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Stocking up for Christmas. The 3 on the right are mine, the others are for something else.


----------



## haegejc

Checked out our newest Total Wine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

A little something to warm up with...









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Forgot to take a picture but yesterday I has some Chabanneau XO cognac and finally opened Wild Turkey Rare Breed. As a noob I can say I really enjoyed it. Plenty of flavor and no alcohol burn. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Olecharlie said:


> Managed to get my hands on two of these. One for a gift...


Nice gift. I hope your my Secret Santa...

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm normally a Maker's Mark guy. But my wife surprised me with a bottle of some locally made whiskey I'd never heard of.

Sure is tasty. Shame, too, because they only released a small number of these single-barrel bottles in celebration of our town's centennial event last weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

I'm actually having coffee right now but here is my new favorite vermouth. The rye is 100% rye single malt from the Anchor Distillery and is outstanding.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## OldGringo

New package store had a raffle Saturday for a chance to buy local area unicorns at retail. Snagged this bottle while my buddy got a bottle of Eagle Rare.


----------



## Travoline

OldGringo said:


> New package store had a raffle Saturday for a chance to buy local area unicorns at retail. Snagged this bottle while my buddy got a bottle of Eagle Rare.


Probably top of my list! That stuff is FANTASTIC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Travoline said:


> Probably top of my list! That stuff is FANTASTIC
> 
> What are some of the hard to find pours in Tenn? Here in the Houston area its the Taylor, Blantons, Dant, EJ Craig Single Barrel, Midwinters Night Dram to name a few. Small store I had been supporting for the last twenty + years tried to hose me for $130.00 for the Blantons gold last month and I told him to keep it and to not expect seeing me again. Supply and demand I understand, trying to hose a good customer I don't.


----------



## jmt8706

Gunna pick up a bottle or two of Tosti Asti for the holidays. Very Tasty.


----------



## Olecharlie

OldGringo said:


> New package store had a raffle Saturday for a chance to buy local area unicorns at retail. Snagged this bottle while my buddy got a bottle of Eagle Rare.


Never had the Taylor but the Eagle Rare is readily available and a favorite... Blantons is almost impossible to score, I got lucky and picked up two bottles. The store that finally had it was a 1 bottle limit so I took my wife back 60 round mile trip to get #2. I treated her with a nice steak at Chop House while we were there so it all worked out.

Someone here my know how Blantons distributes, but it seems the stores never know who will be the chosen ones until they get notified. It's good but not my most favorite, I buy a bottle per year around Christmas.

Cheers


----------



## cracker1397

OldGringo said:


> Travoline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably top of my list! That stuff is FANTASTIC
> 
> What are some of the hard to find pours in Tenn? Here in the Houston area its the Taylor, Blantons, Dant, EJ Craig Single Barrel, Midwinters Night Dram to name a few. Small store I had been supporting for the last twenty + years tried to hose me for $130.00 for the Blantons gold last month and I told him to keep it and to not expect seeing me again. Supply and demand I understand, trying to hose a good customer I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone around these parts charges $110-$130 for regular blantons. Needless to say I don't drink it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## cracker1397

Olecharlie said:


> Never had the Taylor but the Eagle Rare is readily available and a favorite... Blantons is almost impossible to score, I got lucky and picked up two bottles. The store that finally had it was a 1 bottle limit so I took my wife back 60 round mile trip to get #2. I treated her with a nice steak at Chop House while we were there so it all worked out.
> 
> Someone here my know how Blantons distributes, but it seems the stores never know who will be the chosen ones until they get notified. It's good but not my most favorite, I buy a bottle per year around Christmas.
> 
> Cheers


We have a little hole in the wall store down here with every bottle that buffalo trace distillery makes (usually multiple bottles of each.). Even the impossible to find stuff they have. Problem is they charge astronomical prices. The eagle rare they sell for $90, blantons is $130, EH Taylor for $80. I don't know how they have so many bottles but they do. Could be because nobody is willing to pay their prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> We have a little hole in the wall store down here with every bottle that buffalo trace distillery makes (usually multiple bottles of each.). Even the impossible to find stuff they have. Problem is they charge astronomical prices. The eagle rare they sell for $90, blantons is $130, EH Taylor for $80. I don't know how they have so many bottles but they do. Could be because nobody is willing to pay their prices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang supply and demand, which I have no issue with! The Blantons this year was $69.95 and Eagle Rare is usually around $40

We always want what we cant get lol...


----------



## lex61

Some local bourbons picked up at Costco this weekend. Does Costco sell local products in other markets?


----------



## MattT

A little something to warm up with. Can't seem to get off these barrel aged stouts lately. Founders here in MI is making some really good stuff right now. This is their latest.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Many of my friends proclaim ‘Man Down’! Me I’m just over here like ‘Damn, it’s Empty’. Russell’s Reserve Single Barrel Store Pick.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

A gift. Anyone tried this? Don't know what to expect.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

CloakedInSmoke said:


> A gift. Anyone tried this? Don't know what to expect.
> View attachment 266026
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


 IMO very sweet on the nose, oily in the mouth like Larceny if you have ever tried it? Aftertaste I can only liken to mineral, similar to a vitamin coating. Drinkable, just very different than other offerings in the same price range. Not knocking it, just not a good match to my preferred flavor profile.


----------



## Wheels Up

CloakedInSmoke said:


> A gift. Anyone tried this? Don't know what to expect.
> View attachment 266026
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I used to drink George Dickel as my preferred whiskey. It and Jack Daniels are the only two Tennessee sour mashes that I'm aware of.

It used to come in white label, black label, and single barrel, with the white label as my go-to. I don't know much about that blue label variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ardbeg Uigeadail








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

George Dickel Bonded Tennessee Whisky.
This really reminds me of rum.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

A bottle of Screwball Whisky to try and some wine to gift to coworkers. Everyone says the Screwball is very good. We will see.


----------



## the camaro show

What’s the best starter bourbons?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

the camaro show said:


> What's the best starter bourbons?


I started recently and small bottles were my friends. This way I tried about 4 different kinds and knew what I didn't like. It's kinda hard to say what you may like or not. I didn't care for the 90 proof Woodford Reserve, but really really liked Wild Turkey 101 for example.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Wild Turkey Rare Breed.
Almost forgot to take a picture.
Happy Holidays to all.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MattT said:


> A little something to warm up with. Can't seem to get off these barrel aged stouts lately. Founders here in MI is making some really good stuff right now. This is their latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


The brewery went through a discrimination lawsuit and CBS, allegedly, will no longer be made.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

CloakedInSmoke said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best starter bourbons?
> 
> 
> 
> I started recently and small bottles were my friends. This way I tried about 4 different kinds and knew what I didn't like. It's kinda hard to say what you may like or not. I didn't care for the 90 proof Woodford Reserve, but really really liked Wild Turkey 101 for example.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I see all these brands like those mentioned but don't know where to start. I have had buffalo trace and enjoyed it. I then had some 1835 that burned like rubbing alcohol.


----------



## JohnBrody15

the camaro show said:


> I see all these brands like those mentioned but don't know where to start. I have had buffalo trace and enjoyed it. I then had some 1835 that burned like rubbing alcohol.


 Makers Mark is good. Knob Creek and Bulleit. 1792 small batch too. Those are some good starters. Try them straight up, with some water, with some ice, see what you like.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

the camaro show said:


> I see all these brands like those mentioned but don't know where to start. I have had buffalo trace and enjoyed it. I then had some 1835 that burned like rubbing alcohol.


IMHO this is the best your ever gonna drink.

https://thewhiskeywash.com/whiskey-...winkle-whiskey-how-much-they-really-price-at/

That being said shortages manufactured robberies etc.
Have made it out of reach for most.
There was a time when one could pretty much afford to drink it regularly.
I personally consume it only on special occasions.:vs_cool:


----------



## OldGringo

the camaro show said:


> What's the best starter bourbons?


What JohnBrody said. Most of your big box liquor stores will have the small airline size bottles available for a nominal price. You might also want to try the bar in some of your local high end restaurants? The better bourbons will start around $12 dollars a shot and go up from there. Still, it's cheaper than buying a bottle of something you might not like. My B&M hosts a bourbon tasting quarterly where the attendees bring a bottle to share. 
Keep in mind, if your going to add water, do so sparingly. Just a teaspoon or less can really make a huge difference. 
As in all things, opinions vary.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thank you secret Santa. So this is a legit peanut butter liqueur. I thought it was mildly flavored whiskey. It reminds me of how drambuie is a scotch liqueur. Drambuie on the rocks with some rye is pretty good, so I put this on the rocks and it's not bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

I'm not a drinker but i'm excited to try this with a cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This was a present surprise.
At $55 a bottle a real bargain.
:vs_cool:
It reminds me of Pappy before all the Drama.
It comes in older variations as well.
Price matched appropriately IMHO.
So many Bourbons so little time. :vs_laugh:


----------



## cracker1397

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This was a present surprise.
> 
> At $55 a bottle a real bargain.
> 
> :vs_cool:
> 
> It reminds me of Pappy before all the Drama.
> 
> It comes in older variations as well.
> 
> Price matched appropriately IMHO.
> 
> So many Bourbons so little time. :vs_laugh:


Be careful saying that stuff reminds you of pappys. You will never see it on the shelf again if word gets out. Lol

I've never seen that before. I will have to give it a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ardbed 10 for tonight.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

In the fridge waiting for this evening and tonight. Great price, and really tasty.


----------



## OldGringo

Cigar lounge buddy found this local unicorn sitting on a shelf and texted to see if I wanted. About $10 over what used to be retail, but it’s that supply and demand thing so had him pick it up for me.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Ol lady Huggins choose the champagne this year... Happy New year everybody!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Laphroaig 10 for the evening and all the best in 2020 to all.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

For the evening. Ardbeg 10.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Gift cards burned a hole in my pocket!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Laphroaig 10 for the evening.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
View attachment 267920


----------



## Bigjohn

New favorite stout. 16-18% ABV depending on batch. Like candy in a glass, not bitter or overpowering, super smooth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Something tasty for this cold Florida evening.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Laphroaig grows on me every time I drink it.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Just had a couple fingers of Red Spot 
It's an amazing Irish whiskey.


----------



## tacket

We had some things tonight (Lunar New Year). Glenlivet 18, Maotai, Nikka 17.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Drinking something good on our 8th anniversary.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Drinking something good on our 8th anniversary.
> View attachment 268864
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


happy anniversary man


----------



## Olecharlie

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Drinking something good on our 8th anniversary.
> View attachment 268864
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## MattT

Happy Anniversary! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Happy anniversary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Drinking something good on our 8th anniversary.


Happy anniversary!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cheers @zcziggy and huge thanks for the package. I will post up later this week.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> Just had a couple fingers of Red Spot
> It's an amazing Irish whiskey.


Tell me more, Irish whiskey, not a ton of variety here.


----------



## Scap

Olecharlie said:


> Tell me more, Irish whiskey, not a ton of variety here.


https://thewhiskeywash.com/reviews/...t-15-year-old-single-pot-still-irish-whiskey/


----------



## JohnBrody15

Olecharlie said:


> Tell me more, Irish whiskey, not a ton of variety here.


Sexton is one that's widely available around here and pretty good.


----------



## Travoline

Bought a 6er if these today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Buddy asked me to be one of his groomsmen and handed me this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

A tasty stout from the Secret Santa package. Been sitting on it for a bit and it sounded good today.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Red Spot, almost out. Need to buy more soon.


----------



## MattT

Super Bowl suds









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Last nights pour


----------



## adams2672

I just picked up a bottle of Sexton. Great stuff


----------



## CgarDann

Tonight's haul










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

CgarDann said:


> Tonight's haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year's MWND is yummy, enjoy. I am surprised the Rhetoric 23 is still available, it was released in 2016. Rhetoric 21 was one of my favorites.


----------



## haegejc

This is what my wife came home with!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Looks like I'm set for a bit.


----------



## [email protected]

This months test


----------



## selpo

Recent haul


----------



## Bigjohn

selpo said:


> Recent haul


Damn! Some of you guys a real Ballers! It's Kirkland brand whiskey for me tonight LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I lucked into the Blantens, local shop still puts them out at retail $65. Buddy of mine goes there a good bit more than me and finds all varieties of Pappy on the shelf for $100-$160 a bottle.


----------



## zcziggy

selpo said:


> Recent haul


jesus!!!!!! :vs_OMG:


----------



## JohnBrody15

selpo said:


> Recent haul


When did you get your liquor license? :grin2:


----------



## lex61

I don't know if this stuff is any good but I'm a sucker for a sale and it was $80 off...


----------



## [email protected]

I couldn’t really care how bad it was if it was $80 off it’s normal $90 price!!!! Can’t beat a $10 bottle of anything!!!!!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Recent purchase and just cracked it open.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cheers








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Yes.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Question for the whiskey/ bourbon aficionado's...

Can you recommend a fairly affordable whiskey/ bourbon with very little burn and it $50 or less per bottle? I have been trying a few with a splash of water thrown in, but some are still strong. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the whiskey/ bourbon aficionado's...
> 
> Can you recommend a fairly affordable whiskey/ bourbon with very little burn and it $50 or less per bottle? I have been trying a few with a splash of water thrown in, but some are still strong. Thanks for the help.


Eagle Rare Bourbon, Monkey Shoulder Scotch, it is blended but is blended from single malts, which is only barley. Add a couple small ice cubes and increase the ice if needed to your liking.


----------



## JohnBrody15

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the whiskey/ bourbon aficionado's...
> 
> Can you recommend a fairly affordable whiskey/ bourbon with very little burn and it $50 or less per bottle? I have been trying a few with a splash of water thrown in, but some are still strong. Thanks for the help.


There's a lot of good bourbon under 50. I found 1792 small batch to be pretty smooth. Eagle Rare is another one.


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the whiskey/ bourbon aficionado's...
> 
> Can you recommend a fairly affordable whiskey/ bourbon with very little burn and it $50 or less per bottle? I have been trying a few with a splash of water thrown in, but some are still strong. Thanks for the help.


Balvenie 12 Year Double Wood used to be right around the fifty dollar mark but that was a few years ago. Not sure what it goes for now as it's been awhile since I've been to the local state liquor store.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This is fantastic.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> This is fantastic.
> View attachment 274338
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


how about some to vodka man?? i drink luksusowa :smile2:


----------



## GunnyJ

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the whiskey/ bourbon aficionado's...
> 
> Can you recommend a fairly affordable whiskey/ bourbon with very little burn and it $50 or less per bottle? I have been trying a few with a splash of water thrown in, but some are still strong. Thanks for the help.


Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourbon goes for $30 - $40 and it's 43% ABV. I think this is an exceptional bourbon to pair with your favorite cigar. A small dash of water smooths it up a little more, but the lower ABV is a plus. I have a variety of bourbons at home, but I really like this one.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zcziggy said:


> how about some to vodka man?? i drink luksusowa :smile2:


You should try this than.
https://www.marissa.co/easyrecipe-print/11959-0/

Disregard #7, it's embarrassing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> how about some to vodka man?? i drink luksusowa :smile2:


On occasion when i drink Vodka That is my choice as well.
Potato Vodka IMHO. Is the best because of its neutrality.
:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> You should try this than.
> https://www.marissa.co/easyrecipe-print/11959-0/
> 
> Disregard #7, it's embarrassing.


yeah...it is embarrassing :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked this up earlier today as I braved the grocery store. Probably going to open it and try it this weekend for my birthday.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Blend of single malts this time.
Smokey Joe Islay.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Gumby-cr said:


> Picked this up earlier today as I braved the grocery store. Probably going to open it and try it this weekend for my birthday.


Happy weekend Birthday Man! Looks like a great way to celebrate if you ask me.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

And some Uigeadail. I can't stop, this is so good. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

For the evening.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Found these 2 for $3.00 at the gas station. Good stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

...


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> ...


Really man??? Thought your were kidding!!
Gotta bomb you with some real beer


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Really man??? Thought your were kidding!!
> Gotta bomb you with some real beer


Finishing up what's in the fridge before I go buy something else. :grin2:


----------



## OldGringo

Shlepping the garbage cans to curb last night and noted neighbor of 20 years having a father son discussion. Occasionally note the older guy with a Swisher out in the yard so decided to pass on a couple of sticks while stating I’d noted the apparently deep discussion needs some commonality regardless of topic, then headed back to mi casa. 
About 9 this morning the son rings my doorbell, hands me this with a thank you for diffusing what was headed for be being a no holds barred argument. My jaw hit the porch as I stammered out a sincere thank you neighbor. Sometimes being a good neighbor has benefits.


----------



## jmt8706

Had some Glenfiddich 18 year, really smooth.


----------



## Drez_

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the whiskey/ bourbon aficionado's...
> 
> Can you recommend a fairly affordable whiskey/ bourbon with very little burn and it $50 or less per bottle? I have been trying a few with a splash of water thrown in, but some are still strong. Thanks for the help.


 A bit of a late response, but I just picked up a bottle of Matsui' The Tattori Japanese Whisky. It's a fair bit smoother than most any normal American blended bourbons that I regularly drink. Not as much of a dark, heavy wood taste either. It's lighter, and a lot more blended into the profile. It's got a bit of a sweet/honey touch on the finish that helps too. It's my first toe-dip into the world of Japanese whiskys, but is rather enjoyable so far. It was just at $47 here, though prices will vary location to location I'm sure.

Also picked up a bottle of Monkey Shoulder at the same time I got the Tattori. It's rather good too, and about ten bucks cheaper.. But I have to say the Tattori is a bit milder in overall profile. The burn was a little less warm, too.


----------



## UBC03

OldGringo said:


> Shlepping the garbage cans to curb last night and noted neighbor of 20 years having a father son discussion. Occasionally note the older guy with a Swisher out in the yard so decided to pass on a couple of sticks while stating I'd noted the apparently deep discussion needs some commonality regardless of topic, then headed back to mi casa.
> 
> About 9 this morning the son rings my doorbell, hands me this with a thank you for diffusing what was headed for be being a no holds barred argument. My jaw hit the porch as I stammered out a sincere thank you neighbor. Sometimes being a good neighbor has benefits.


Can't wait to hear about the argument when the dad finds out his boy took that bottle without telling him. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> Had some Glenfiddich 18 year, really smooth.


Good stuff, I usually buy the 15yr.


----------



## OldGringo

UBC03 said:


> Can't wait to hear about the argument when the dad finds out his boy took that bottle without telling him. lol
> 
> Sent from my bunker


 Son was divorced a few years back, moved in with his parents and managed to help them pay off their mortgage. He's really been a good kid over the years, always says yes sir, no sir, always respectful. Parents raised him up right.


----------



## UBC03

OldGringo said:


> Son was divorced a few years back, moved in with his parents and managed to help them pay off their mortgage. He's really been a good kid over the years, always says yes sir, no sir, always respectful. Parents raised him up right.


I was thinking teenager.. my bad..

I like my neighbors kids, they wave but don't talk to me. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## jmt8706

Thanks for the suggestions so far everyone. I have a good list to start trying. Just gotta make it to the liquor store now.


----------



## blackrabbit

jmt8706 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far everyone. I have a good list to start trying. Just gotta make it to the liquor store now.


I like these:

Michters American Whisky is very good, about 45 bucks and very smooth.

Early Times- Bottled in Bond- good bourbon and very cheap 20-25 bucks for a liter.

Compass Box- Great Kings Street blend, is a very smooth fruity, non-peaty scotch which is about 30 bucks.


----------



## Travoline

One of my favorites and local...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The Dark Red Blend... Great everyday wine


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Good! I need to do more tasking between this and Wild Turkey Rare Breed 116.8 proof. I can't decide which one I like more.
Old Forester Prohibition Style
72% corn, 18% rye, 10% malted barley

Wild Turkey Rare Breed
75% corn, 13% rye, 12% malted barley

They are both delicious in their own way.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

That 1920 is a real good one, I have not had the rare breed.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Wild Turkey Rare Breed








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

The convenient store down the street from me (Yes the convenient store) had six packs of these. I bought all four they had blindly. This is the best beer hands down I've ever had. No contest. Now to see if they can get more > Zombie Dust by Three Floyds.


----------



## winkmtb

Gumby-cr said:


> The convenient store down the street from me (Yes the convenient store) had six packs of these. I bought all four they had blindly. This is the best beer hands down I've ever had. No contest. Now to see if they can get more > Zombie Dust by Three Floyds.


I've heard that is one of the hardest beers to acquire. I'm shocked you were able to pick that up at a convenience store!


----------



## Gumby-cr

winkmtb said:


> I've heard that is one of the hardest beers to acquire. I'm shocked you were able to pick that up at a convenience store!


Shocked me to find it there of all places. I read it's regular production but still hard to find. My favorite beer before trying this was Matilda from Goose Island.


----------



## cracker1397

4 Roses Single Barrel Barrel Strength OESK and OESQ
Also some 1 liter buffalo trace. Never seen them in 1 liter before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

cracker1397 said:


> 4 Roses Single Barrel Barrel Strength OESK and OESQ
> Also some 1 liter buffalo trace. Never seen them in 1 liter before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Someone here gave me some four roses single barrel for Christmas a couple years back. Really good stuff. Good enough that my pops took the bottle home with him. After he had a glass with me, here at the house. Lol 11

Sent from my bunker


----------



## TCstr8

2 new ones for me. Can't wait to get into the El Dorado.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

UBC03 said:


> Nice. Someone here gave me some four roses single barrel for Christmas a couple years back. Really good stuff. Good enough that my pops took the bottle home with him. After he had a glass with me, here at the house. Lol 11
> 
> Sent from my bunker


The OESK was phenomenal. OESQ was really good too but not quite as good the the OESK. I've got 3 of the 10 recipes in my collection. They're really hard to come by around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good but so hard to come by

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> So good but so hard to come by
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually prefer Eagle Rare and Woodford's bourbon. I only buy one Blantons around Christmas each year. I guess because it's always challenging for me to acquire. You never who will get the release. I drove 60 miles to get a bottle.


----------



## winkmtb

Stoked that I found some after Gumby-cr's post


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

winkmtb said:


> Stoked that I found some after Gumby-cr's post


How is it i have never had it.:vs_cool:


----------



## winkmtb

Its a really good IPA, hop forward with a pretty smooth finish. 6.4abv so it won't knock you out.


----------



## zcziggy

winkmtb said:


> Stoked that I found some after Gumby-cr's post


nowhere to be found down here :frown2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

zcziggy said:


> nowhere to be found down here :frown2:


Unfortunately you are correct, no 3 Floyd's maybe even in the entire state of Florida. A coworker drinks their beer when he visits inlaws in Indiana, but he never brings any with him.
Now we can get Wicked Weed Pernicious from Asheville, NC. It is a great alternative to Cigar City's Jai Alai.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Unfortunately you are correct, no 3 Floyd's maybe even in the entire state of Florida. A coworker drinks their beer when he visits inlaws in Indiana, but he never brings any with him.
> Now we can get Wicked Weed Pernicious from Asheville, NC. It is a great alternative to Cigar City's Jai Alai.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


will look for it...if you like cigar city's beer you should give saltwater from delray a try


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

winkmtb said:


> Its a really good IPA, hop forward with a pretty smooth finish. 6.4abv so it won't knock you out.


Thanks 
R/G for you sir!:vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

I'm a bit on a IPA buzz lately as the weather asks for it, normally I like red wine the most, but with the weather last 6 weeks around 20 degrees celcius it was more beer time. 6 weeks around 20 degrees is exceptional in March and April. Red beer is infused with sour cherries, cranberries and raspberries if your wondering. It has a more prosecco/champagne kind of dryness/acidity and fizz to it which was pleasant, the taste didn't do it for me.

I don't want to make a infraction on the rules and couldnt find anything on the matter, but is it allowed to discuss cuban rum? Or is this the same as with cigars.
























Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Maybe he 4th be with you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

You all are making me want to go to the “Specialty Beer Store”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

Does this count?
I’m drinking an Ordinary Bitter I brewed a couple of months ago. I suppose I did purchase the grains, hops, and yeast that went into making it. :grin2:


----------



## DanWil84

First time... What should I say... Rate it "meh": smells like hops, taste like hops, stays hops. Kinda one dimensional. 4 bottle set me back 6 euros or about 7 dollars, wouldn't buy it again.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

DanWil84 said:


> First time... What should I say... Rate it "meh": smells like hops, taste like hops, stays hops. Kinda one dimensional. 4 bottle set me back 6 euros or about 7 dollars, wouldn't buy it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Yeah... Not exactly a good beer. They jumped into the craft beer segment but nothing special about it.


----------



## ADRUNKK

DanWil84 said:


> First time... What should I say... Rate it "meh": smells like hops, taste like hops, stays hops. Kinda one dimensional. 4 bottle set me back 6 euros or about 7 dollars, wouldn't buy it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


I really like their Maximus. Really dope beer IMO.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Cinco de Mayo Margarita. Not the best looking perhaps, but tastes great.

1.5 oz Tequilla (get cheap, but 100% agave)
0.5 oz Tripple Sec
1 oz Simple Syrup
1 oz Lime Juice (fresh is best)
1 oz Lemon Juice (fresh is best)
Combine in shaker w/ice 
Salt rim of glass


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

A little something for the evening.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

Glenmorangie 12 year. This one is peppery, the 10 year is better if you don’t like the pepper.


----------



## Brew&Puff

CloakedInSmoke said:


> A little something for the evening.
> View attachment 277326
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


How do you like it? My only Islay I've had so far is Laphroig (and I would say it is my favorite whiskey).


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Brew&Puff said:


> How do you like it? My only Islay I've had so far is Laphroig (and I would say it is my favorite whiskey).


I wasn't convinced about Laphroaig 10, but now it's head to head against Ardbeg 10. It's really hard for me to tell you which one I lean towards more at this point. Ardbeg Uigeadail is also amazing, but a lot more expensive. Another one I've tasted once, and really liked, was Bruichladdich 10 heavily peated. For the money Laphroaig 10 and Ardbeg 10. Two different peats, but both so tasty and only 10 years old.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

Balvinie Doublewood 12 yr old, not a big whisky drinker this bottle should last quite a while.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

ukbob said:


> Balvinie Doublewood 12 yr old, not a big whisky drinker this bottle should last quite a while.


Double wood sounds very woody, oak like. Never had any double oaked scotches, but I was looking at Laphroaig Tripple Wood. Very oaky allegedly.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

For tonight KBS 2018 release.
Super velvety mouth feel.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## adams2672

CloakedInSmoke said:


> ukbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balvinie Doublewood 12 yr old, not a big whisky drinker this bottle should last quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Double wood sounds very woody, oak like. Never had any double oaked scotches, but I was looking at Laphroaig Tripple Wood. Very oaky allegedly.
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The Belvine isn't woody the second cask is a sherry I believe. It takes the woody edge off.


----------



## CgarDann

Never really drank Peated or Smoky scotch before. Tried Johnny walker double black yesterday and it wa totally not my thing. are all Peated Scotches like that or Should I try something else ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adams2672

@CgarDann I really don't like peatee scotch its the reason I didn't drink scotch for so long. I really enjoy The Macallen, I enjoy the 12 yr if I can convince myself the 18 is worth it It's a real treat. Also found the double cask Scotches are great and not peatee


----------



## DanWil84

Most Islay scotch have the taste from drying the grain on peat fires, not all Islay scotch is produced like that. Younger Islay scotch has a (for me) to sharp edge to it, like grabbing the iodide bottle from the medicine cabinet, the Ardbeg 10yo shown above was my first Islay. I once drank a 30yo Islay at a tasting which was silky smooth with a weeh of peat on pallate which was very pleasant, so was the price at 200 a bottle. Needless to say I didnt buy it, but if I would it would be a lot more worth now when I stored it. 

If you dab into Scotch, Double Cask scotch are great as mentioned by adams2672, the first cask is mostly a traditional oak cask, the second a (oloroso) sherry or porto wine casks which are mostly a bit younger and give a more dried fruit aroma like sherry or porto wines.

So if your considering to buy a peated scotch and didnt like the YW blend, buy a older one, I would say atleast 18yo. I would stay away from blended peated scotch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Brew&Puff

CgarDann said:


> Never really drank Peated or Smoky scotch before. Tried Johnny walker double black yesterday and it wa totally not my thing. are all Peated Scotches like that or Should I try something else ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about that particular Johnny Walker. I would recommend trying Laphroaig 10 for some good peat.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Tonight it is time for something equally great.
2018 release like KBS.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

DanWil84 said:


> Most Islay scotch have the taste from drying the grain on peat fires, not all Islay scotch is produced like that. Younger Islay scotch has a (for me) to sharp edge to it, like grabbing the iodide bottle from the medicine cabinet, the Ardbeg 10yo shown above was my first Islay. I once drank a 30yo Islay at a tasting which was silky smooth with a weeh of peat on pallate which was very pleasant, so was the price at 200 a bottle. Needless to say I didnt buy it, but if I would it would be a lot more worth now when I stored it.
> 
> If you dab into Scotch, Double Cask scotch are great as mentioned by adams2672, the first cask is mostly a traditional oak cask, the second a (oloroso) sherry or porto wine casks which are mostly a bit younger and give a more dried fruit aroma like sherry or porto wines.
> 
> So if your considering to buy a peated scotch and didnt like the YW blend, buy a older one, I would say atleast 18yo. I would stay away from blended peated scotch.


I agree with you. Not all Islay is peated and some non Islay distillates are peated, like BenRiach 10 curiositas from Spayside, or Springbank from Campbeltown. Also from what I gather older peated scotches are less smokey. The smoke is still there, but it is not in your face like Ardbeg 10 or Laphroaig 10. Phenols diminish as peat ages.

There are those Bruichladdich Old & Rare 1984, 1985 and 1986 all of them over 30yo, but they cost over $1200 each. No level of smoothness justifies the price for me and like you said their price could have been around $200 10-15 years ago, maybe less.


----------



## CgarDann

Thanks guys. I totally agree on double cask and other suggestions. I have had plenty of those I love them. 

This was simply my first rodeo with peaty scotch and I was hoping this was just a bad choice of selection. I might try those other ones you have mentioned and let you know the outcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Convenient store down the street continues to surprise me. Apparently the owner can get a lot of Three Floyd's Beer. I picked up a sixer of each of these this morning :grin2: Already put them in the fridge so all you get is the pic of the box :vs_laugh: I had to pick up the first on name alone.


----------



## winkmtb

Gumby-cr said:


> Convenient store down the street continues to surprise me. Apparently the owner can get a lot of Three Floyd's Beer. I picked up a sixer of each of these this morning :grin2: Already put them in the fridge so all you get is the pic of the box :vs_laugh: I had to pick up the first on name alone.


Are you sure this "convenient store" isn't what normal people call a Liquor Store and you just call it that because it's convenient access to high end beers? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

winkmtb said:


> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient store down the street continues to surprise me. Apparently the owner can get a lot of Three Floyd's Beer. I picked up a sixer of each of these this morning /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png Already put them in the fridge so all you get is the pic of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to pick up the first on name alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure this "convenient store" isn't what normal people call a Liquor Store and you just call it that because it's convenient access to high end beers?
Click to expand...

Next time I go I will try to remember to take a picture. They had more Zombie Dust again too.


----------



## DanWil84

If you can get you hands on to this get it! The nose is very much IPA from the can, so I thought here we go again, just another one trick pony. Poured it into a glass, there was something funny on the foam which surprised me and I recognized from belgian craft beer, very "fluffy". First sip, OK get some of that hoppy flavors. And then BOOM came in the creamy, caramel flavor you get from dark Belgian craft beer they make in the monasteries. And it wasn't even dark, the beer was very IPA color. Surprisingly good.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## winkmtb

DanWil84 said:


> If you can get you hands on to this get it! The nose is very much IPA from the can, so I thought here we go again, just another one trick pony. Poured it into a glass, there was something funny on the foam which surprised me and I recognized from belgian craft beer, very "fluffy". First sip, OK get some of that hoppy flavors. And then BOOM came in the creamy, caramel flavor you get from dark Belgian craft beer they make in the monasteries. And it wasn't even dark, the beer was very IPA color. Surprisingly good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


I do enjoy this beer, it's fantastic on tap. Easily sessionable. I have, however, not found the Imperial version or the Juicy versions to be very good, the Imperial hops seem to overpower the caramel making for a "meh" experience. The Juicy had too much citrus for my taste, one of the few beers I've left unfinished.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Drinking the last dram of a bottle of Glenmorangie 12.


----------



## Brew&Puff

The stockpile was running low, this should rectify the situation:

Laphroaig 10
Dewar’s White Label
Knob Creek


----------



## DanWil84

winkmtb said:


> I do enjoy this beer, it's fantastic on tap. Easily sessionable. I have, however, not found the Imperial version or the Juicy versions to be very good, the Imperial hops seem to overpower the caramel making for a "meh" experience. The Juicy had too much citrus for my taste, one of the few beers I've left unfinished.


If I understand you correct this is available from a keg? Awesome, for now I wouldnt drink anything else. The others I didnt see yet at the local specialty beer store.


----------



## Gumby-cr

This is my local convenient store down the street that carries Three Floyds beer. I wish I got a bigger picture of the other beer but I was in a hurry this morning. I picked up one of the Arctic Panzer Wolf and one of the Robert The Bruce to try.


----------



## winkmtb

Gumby-cr said:


> This is my local convenient store down the street that carries Three Floyds beer. I wish I got a bigger picture of the other beer but I was in a hurry this morning. I picked up one of the Arctic Panzer Wolf and one of the Robert The Bruce to try.


That place doesn't mess around! Let us know what you think of the new acquisitions!


----------



## winkmtb

DanWil84 said:


> If I understand you correct this is available from a keg? Awesome, for now I wouldnt drink anything else. The others I didnt see yet at the local specialty beer store.


Yes, my favorite local pizza joint carried it on tap, that was my introduction to it.


----------



## cracker1397

Just got back from vacation and found these on the NC/GA border. Apparently you guys don't have any shortage of this. Little higher than retail but not horrible. I never see this stuff in Florida. They also had weller 10 year and weller full proof but they were asking $199 a bottle for it. Seemed a little high so I passed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Knob Creek Rye Manhattan. Made it with the orange bitters, not a fan! As soon as the charcoal pit gets right will have a couple of rib eyes.


----------



## OldGringo

cracker1397 said:


> Just got back from vacation and found these on the NC/GA border. Apparently you guys don't have any shortage of this. Little higher than retail but not horrible. I never see this stuff in Florida. They also had weller 10 year and weller full proof but they were asking $199 a bottle for it. Seemed a little high so I passed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WSR is an easy find around the Houston area. Not so easy for the ER. NICE PURCHASE!


----------



## Brew&Puff

Home brewed apple cider.

This one is just store brand apple juice and left over Scottish ale yeast from an Irish Stout I had made. 

Absolutely delicious; loads of apple flavor, balanced between sweet and tart. Bottle carbonated.


----------



## huffer33

The El tesoro came highly recommended and I agree









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Brew&Puff

Knob Creek.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Civil Society Brewing








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Flooding everywhere. Rum time.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

One and done. Too bad because it was delicious 🙂


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> Just got back from vacation and found these on the NC/GA border. Apparently you guys don't have any shortage of this. Little higher than retail but not horrible. I never see this stuff in Florida. They also had weller 10 year and weller full proof but they were asking $199 a bottle for it. Seemed a little high so I passed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm out of Bourbon and Eagle Rare is one of my most favorite especially for the price. Plan on picking up some tomorrow.


----------



## Olecharlie

A favorite Bourbon and Scotch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

More stimulus stimulants

Excited to try the small batch select








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ladies and Gentlemen I believe I have found the Ezra Zion of breweries :vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gumby-cr said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen I believe I have found the Ezra Zion of breweries :vs_laugh:


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen I believe I have found the Ezra Zion of breweries :vs_laugh:


Cool.. turns every dump you take into an arts and crafts project...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> Cool.. turns every dump you take into an arts and crafts project...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


So I tried one and enjoyed it. I was disappointed that you really only saw the glitter when it was pouring into the glass. I had to hold it up to the light to see anything when I started drinking it. I was expecting a surprise later but didn't get one :vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen I believe I have found the Ezra Zion of breweries :vs_laugh:


Oh man, you and your liquor store adventures. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> Oh man, you and your liquor store adventures. :vs_laugh:


Was picked up at the same convenient store down the street no less. I may go later today and see what other weird stuff they have.


----------



## Gumby-cr

:grin2::beerchug::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> :grin2::beerchug::vs_rocking_banana:


That Kitka sounds really good. I may have to walk down to my corner store one of these days.


----------



## Olecharlie

Wife likes Rum on occasion so I picked up her favorite sipping Rum and this bottle of Old Forester for myself to try, it's cheap enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Christmas Bomb from Prarie Artisan Ales. 13% ABV. I can type better than I can take pictures when I'm inebriated.


----------



## CgarDann

Bought something new to try










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

GD over the ET in a side by side comparison. Now if the water will just get hot there’ll be a shrimp boil tonight!


----------



## zcziggy

OldGringo said:


> GD over the ET in a side by side comparison. Now if the water will just get hot there'll be a shrimp boil tonight!


just don't look at it man...otherwise it will never boil :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

cracker1397 said:


> Just got back from vacation and found these on the NC/GA border. Apparently you guys don't have any shortage of this. Little higher than retail but not horrible. I never see this stuff in Florida. They also had weller 10 year and weller full proof but they were asking $199 a bottle for it. Seemed a little high so I passed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful sight. The Eagle Rare is available around here but the Weller is unobtanium.


----------



## CgarDann

Picked up a few things today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Never seen this on the shelf around here so I grabbed a bottle. I prefer their single barrel select but this is a vast improvement over their regular small batch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

JohnBrody15 said:


> Beautiful sight. The Eagle Rare is available around here but the Weller is unobtanium.


On our drive up to the mountains we stopped at about 5 different liquor stores in GA and NC to find one that carried it at a reasonable price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

My wife went to buy hand sanitizer at a local distillery and came back with some Father's Day gifts


----------



## CgarDann

Shuffled a few things around at work and decided to take home a few display cabinets and put my liquor in them. Here is the outcome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Shuffled a few things around at work and decided to take home a few display cabinets and put my liquor in them. Here is the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


display looks great...not as great as the contents though :grin2:


----------



## DanWil84

Never had the 7 years of this one, so far liking it. Also got a bottle of the 3 years for rum coke, other white rums appear to harsh for us and a bottle of pastis, 50-50 or even 30-70 with water, ice and a slice of lemon makes it a refreshing drink.























Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

DanWil84 said:


> Never had the 7 years of this one, so far liking it. Also got a bottle of the 3 years for rum coke, other white rums appear to harsh for us and a bottle of pastis, 50-50 or even 30-70 with water, ice and a slice of lemon makes it a refreshing drink.
> 
> Nice! I go up to the Duty Free in Phillipsburg, Quebec from time to time to pick up some of the 7 year. I love that stuff. About 25 bucks a bottle. The 3 year ain't bad either.
> 
> While I'm there I check out the items I can't mention and maybe pick up a few. They are quite pricey in Canada and sometimes they're in rough shape. My guess is that whoever handles them isn't very careful.


----------



## Olecharlie

Picked up 3 bottles of Hemingway Papa’s Pilar 24 yr dark sipping Rum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder100

Basil Hayden rye was a pleasant surprise as I don't typically like rye whiskey but I think the port makes the flavor more complex.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Apparently the recipe for a highball is 2oz whiskey and 4oz club soda. I've been using 6oz whiskey and 12oz club soda. Still need to get a box that makes square ice cubes. Been making them with Nikka Coffey Whiskey. Get pretty numb off of one for sure :vs_laugh:


----------



## CgarDann

Trying something new today. Spirits of the North Crooked Water



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Apparently the recipe for a highball is 2oz whiskey and 4oz club soda. I've been using 6oz whiskey and 12oz club soda. Still need to get a box that makes square ice cubes. Been making them with Nikka Coffey Whiskey. Get pretty numb off of one for sure :vs_laugh:


I got round ones and big square ones that are silicone off of Amazon.

Finally splurged on the antica and fancy cherries for highfalutin Manhattans








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Stoped at the liquor store on the way from work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Picked this up last weekend.
Been drinking it pretty much every night. It's down right delicious and might just scratch the itch that will be present when I run out of Red Spot.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Scap said:


> Picked this up last weekend.
> Been drinking it pretty much every night. It's down right delicious and might just scratch the itch that will be present when I run out of Red Spot.
> 
> View attachment 283698


I find all the Balvenie lines are great and reasonably priced (well except the 21 year old--price wise that is).


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked this up today. Sipping this one for sure :dizzy:


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> Picked this up today. Sipping this one for sure :dizzy:


wouldn't an irish coffee be better? :smile2:


----------



## CgarDann

So good I can't believe I have never tried this before










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> wouldn't an irish coffee be better? :smile2:


Probably. Would be much cheaper too :surprise:


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> Probably. Would be much cheaper too :surprise:


sometimes the real thing is...:smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> So good I can't believe I have never tried this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Word! Tell me about it it's my new favorite Bourbon...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Question for all you whiskey , bourbon drinkers 

Anyone knows of a good place online or otherwise that will ship to NY and sells limited releases without gouging. Ex George stagg , orphan barrel, etc 

Also any forums that cater to that hobby that you recommend 

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Visiting Newport RI trying something local


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

My daily driver


----------



## jmt8706

CgarDann said:


> Visiting Newport RI trying something local
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?


----------



## jmt8706

Milkshake stout, anyone have on before? I got some to try from a local brewery.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Milkshake stout, anyone have on before? I got some to try from a local brewery.


i don't know...for me flavored beer is a step up from wine coolers...like taco bell from cat food :smile2:


----------



## CgarDann

jmt8706 said:


> How was it?


I really liked it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Visiting Newport RI trying something local
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Newport was my favorite place to visit when I went to New England.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tonight's pour










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Didn't taste any chocolate, had a mild sweetness, wast delicious, went down smooth.


----------



## cracker1397

First bottle I've seen around here. I was pleasantly surprised when I tried it this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Very interesting rum


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann Thats is my wife's favorite Rum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Amazing Single Malt just ordered a bottle yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

I have a case of the Margaux 55, goes well with cigars.


----------



## CgarDann

Trying this barrel proof tonight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tonight's pour










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kate Lauren

Beer, hands down.

I don’t drink wine, and it all pretty much tastes the same. Sure there are red wines which are slightly different from white wines, but the differences are minor. And it isn’t particularly good even then.


----------



## DanWil84

Let it breath in a glass or decanter for 2 or 3 hours after resting and it will be amazing! If I may suggest a wine to start I would pick a Beaujolais which is a young red wine which hardly or didn't ferment/yeast due to made in stainless steel casks, it's not as complex as fermented but better than drinking white wine without the right food with it. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great selection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

@Olecharlie is becoming my muse. Picked this up at the NH liquor rest area on I-93 on the way to Maine. Just cracked it and I gotta say it is delightful.


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> @Olecharlie is becoming my muse. Picked this up at the NH liquor rest area on I-93 on the way to Maine. Just cracked it and I gotta say it is delightful.


Some of the best bourbon for paring with cigars.


----------



## CgarDann

Great whiskey. Totally worth it if you can find it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

So many people raved about this stout. I think the stout from Rochester Mills Brewery is a ton better.


----------



## Olecharlie

Latest purchase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

new to me.. so I got two


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> So many people raved about this stout. I think the stout from Rochester Mills Brewery is a ton better.


Agreed. While it is good it is really overrated I think. I enjoy the KBS version much better but it's more expensive. Up here at least it's like 25 for a 4 pack. It is 12.3% abv though :vs_whistle:


----------



## Aimless1

Recommendation from the corner party store. Said he couldn't keep it in stock.
Better than my daily driver, Famous Grouse? yes, but not that much better, and it costs 40% more.


----------



## CgarDann

On the way from work found my new favorite liquor store. Amazing selections of bourbon whiskey scotch and decent prices

here is what I picked up today










if anyone is looking for something special I would be happy to help out if they have it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Rarely have a beer but this was on sale at Kroger so...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@CgarDann Blanton's is made in KY, I live in TN and maybe I can find one bottle per year lol. It's allocated to certain stores annually for whatever reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

@Olecharlie that one was amazing to my opinion, to bad my local beer store doenst have it in its selection anymore.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It was on sale at Kroger (grocery store) for like $8 so I figured I would give it a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Rarely have a beer but this was on sale at Kroger so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had their Juicy Haze IPA. It was really good, the first can, some citrus and pine. The next few cans were like drinking a liquefied pine tree. I hope that one is ok.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> Rarely have a beer but this was on sale at Kroger so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm always at Kroger on the hunt for beer on sale, that's a good deal. On sale here is $9.99


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> Rarely have a beer but this was on sale at Kroger so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's on tap at the golf course I frequent so that's a regular for me. I like it, hope you do too.


----------



## Olecharlie

Yes I really enjoy the taste. I don’t drink much beer, I usually stick to the Dark German Lager or porters but this one was a nice treat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

My first visit to Total Wine. Damn never seen a Costco sized liquor store

By the way one bottle of four roses is single barrel regular edition the other one is cask strength a lot harder to find around here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Total wine beer section wow if only I did not have to drive for an hour to get there. On the other hand maybe that's for the best or I would start collecting beer as well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Total wine beer section wow if only I did not have to drive for an hour to get there. On the other hand maybe that's for the best or I would start collecting beer as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that spaten oktoberfest is pretty good


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked these 3 up today. Going to try them next weekend.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Last night


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just got back from the local convenient store with this.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Latest purchase.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Pretty hazy IPA


----------



## CgarDann

Picked up a few things today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JavaJim

Picked up a 6 pack of Erdinger and some Jim Beam Black


----------



## [email protected]

A turd of a friend finally clued next in on his Blantons connection...... after discovering his stash


----------



## Olecharlie

My first time to try Milk Stouts, this is 4 of 10+ choices.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> My first time to try Milk Stouts, this is 4 of 10+ choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts!


I had the Double Chocolate and it was very good. I drink little beer, when I did it was dark German import. Between IPA and Milk Stout it will be my beer of choice. Can't wait to try the other ones.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dark as coal Navel Gazer Imperial Stout!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Could not say no to a good deal


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Latest acquisition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Indulging in some Ommegang tonight.


----------



## huffer33

..














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## CgarDann

huffer33 said:


> ..
> View attachment 290176
> View attachment 290178
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


I have voyage 20 pretty enjoyable. Curious how you will like larceny and the Ambler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

CgarDann said:


> I have voyage 20 pretty enjoyable. Curious how you will like larceny and the Ambler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both are quite good. I'm hard pressed to think of a wheated I don't like though. I'd probably take the Larceny first of the two, but the voyage 22 (a wheated edition like 19) is a good step up from either. That is the one I'd look out for.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@huffer33 I agree on the Larceny.
At times it reminds my of a 10 year old Pappy Van Winkle.
Lately For Me Dogfish Head 90 Minute.
Seems to hit the spot.
Usually this time of year i switch from IPA'S to Stout's.
And from Gin to Bourbon.
Not this year i am conflicted i guess.
The beautiful 75 degree days in November are unheard of in the north east.
I think i'll stay my present course.:vs_cool:


----------



## [email protected]

What is that wonderful para cord wrapped shank?!


----------



## JavaJim

Had a Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire and Cinnamon Coke..great combo. Just bought a Jim Beam Vanilla - gee..wonder what Ill mix that with...lol

Tried the Casamigos Anjeo...what is this crap? Tasted like a Sauza Reposado...at triple the price! Thank god I only paid $8 for a pony.. Compared to the Don Julio Anjeo is an insult thru and thru


----------



## Gumby-cr

Founders Porter in a unique glass.


----------



## Mark in wi

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @huffer33 I agree on the Larceny.
> At times it reminds my of a 10 year old Pappy Van Winkle.
> Lately For Me Dogfish Head 90 Minute.
> Seems to hit the spot.
> Usually this time of year i switch from IPA'S to Stout's.
> And from Gin to Bourbon.
> Not this year i am conflicted i guess.
> The beautiful 75 degree days in November are unheard of in the north east.
> I think i'll stay my present course.:vs_cool:


Glad you mentioned how Larceny reminds you of the Pappy. I have a coworker that loves Pappy so I recommended the Larceny to him and he is thrilled. He was so thrilled to find something for everyday that was affordable and has a taste he prefers. In fact he was so happy he bought me a bottle! So I thank you too.


----------



## CgarDann

Picked up today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer

My plans for this evening. A wonderful stout that doesn't have that malty syrup aftertaste many do. Almost like a Guinness with flavor. (Not a knock on Guinness at all.)

https://surlybrewing.com/beer/damien/


----------



## Olecharlie

Stopped by my local today and I can get one bottle of Blanton's or Weller monthly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Trying a new rum for my eggnog this go around and a decided to step out of my whisky comfort zone too


----------



## CgarDann

Ren Huggins said:


> Trying a new rum for my eggnog this go around and a decided to step out of my whisky comfort zone too


This whisky is not bad but suntori distillery makes some amazing ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

CgarDann said:


> This whisky is not bad but suntori distillery makes some amazing ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for The heads up! I think it was the while white label that stuck it out in the crowd what made me grab it... Damn bottle placement .
What others do you suggest to try next?


----------



## lex61

CgarDann said:


> Picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a pour of Kavalan Sherry Cask with a Fuente Anejo at Casa Fuente last time I was in Vegas. That was a righteous pairing, albeit pricey.


----------



## CgarDann

Ren Huggins said:


> Thanks for The heads up! I think it was the while white label that stuck it out in the crowd what made me grab it... Damn bottle placement .
> What others do you suggest to try next?


From that distillery or in general? What do you usually like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

CgarDann said:


> From that distillery or in general? What do you usually like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From that distillery, I'm open to try anything. My taste buds are all over the place.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I rarely drink beer anymore but, was really, really craving this.


----------



## CgarDann

Ren Huggins said:


> From that distillery, I'm open to try anything. My taste buds are all over the place.


Hibiki Harmony is a nice bottle goes around $70 in nyc Yamazaki 12 year is about $120 here and it's excellent and yamazaki 18 is amazing but I only had pours of that as the bottle runs about $400+ so I did not invest in that yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Wonder how a 120 minute IPA taste like... DIPA I had was 8% and in regards of IPA that wasn't my favorite although the can looked great! Clown Shoes brewery has all comic inspired cans.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## LeafNbottle

7venth Sun Orange 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Maker's Mark


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Pyrat Rum


----------



## DSturg369

It's getting to be that time of year again... Stocking up on Kahlua, Baileys Irish Cream and Brandy for hot coffee.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked this up earlier today and forgot to take a picture before I put them in the fridge. Pic is a stock photo. Looking forward to them as I've had a couple other releases from Prarie Artisan Ales. The Bomb! is 13% abv and the Christmas ones are 12% abv.


Also picked up a 4 pack of Founders KBS Espresso. Not really liking it. Think I will stick to the regular KBS release.


----------



## CgarDann

Very nice pour.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

That was a great bottle. Wonder if they are very different from Voyage to Voyage. This one was number 20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

A pilsner gift from a coworker and a hazy pale we had to buy.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Not bad at all. I was expecting the worst.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Bloody Mary with Breakfast earlier today at Bob's Downtown Restaurant in Mobile, AL


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tried Guiness Gingerbread Stout last night. It's not good..at all. Now to see if I can give the 3 other bottles to someone at work. Can't win them all.


----------



## CrustyCat

The wife got me some Glenlivet to try.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

CgarDann said:


> That was a great bottle. Wonder if they are very different from Voyage to Voyage. This one was number 20


I read about these guys when they first started. Have always been curious but wanted to see what others thought. I much prefer scotch but as long as it's not rye I can accept some bourbons. I like Laphroaig, is it anything like that? Would you buy another bottle or not again but not opposed to having a shot if offered?


----------



## bowhunter444

1792 and Angel's envy. The 1792 is a favorite haven't tried the Angel's envy yet but heard good reviews









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> I read about these guys when they first started. Have always been curious but wanted to see what others thought. I much prefer scotch but as long as it's not rye I can accept some bourbons. I like Laphroaig, is it anything like that? Would you buy another bottle or not again but not opposed to having a shot if offered?


I really liked it but then again I love bourbon I don't think any bourbon is like Laphroaig as I never seen a Peated bourbon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> I read about these guys when they first started. Have always been curious but wanted to see what others thought. I much prefer scotch but as long as it's not rye I can accept some bourbons. I like Laphroaig, is it anything like that? Would you buy another bottle or not again but not opposed to having a shot if offered?


I'm a big fan of bourbon, rye, and scotch. Laphroaig, (or almost any Islay whiskey), is in my wheelhouse.

Jefferson at Sea, (or any bourbon for that matter), tastes like scotch. Any scotch.


----------



## DanWil84

I'm big on IPA, but not in this season. Decided to pick up some stout beers. I found this one nice but not what I would regularly drink. The taste was indeed of sweet popcorn, which I normally don't like, at the cinema I'm more on salted popcorn.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Enjoying some Shorts bourbon barrel aged IPA. Awfully deceiving. Smells like chocolate stout, but goes down with a smooth grapefruit finish.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Just finished a new ripened batch of limoncello for my wife and guests.


----------



## DaveTheStick

Laphroaig 16 is my latest single malt purchase but I have I been drinking Glendronach 18 or Bunnahabhain 12 lately.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar smokers are amazing people, vast majority I believe. It took a brother all the way in NYC to introduce me to this great whiskey . The story behind it is amazing as well. The website list states sold in and TN isn't listed. That makes no sense because it's distilled in Crestwood KY., only 175 miles away. My liquor store is 1.5 miles away and sure enough it's right there on the shelf. But @CgarDan 900 miles away sent me a sample and I want to say thanks Dan for for the information and samples. This is my favorite bourbon now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Cigar smokers are amazing people, vast majority I believe. It took a brother all the way in NYC to introduce me to this great whiskey . The story behind it is amazing as well. The website list states sold in and TN isn't listed. That makes no sense because it's distilled in Crestwood KY., only 175 miles away. My liquor store is 1.5 miles away and sure enough it's right there on the shelf. But @CgarDan 900 miles away sent me a sample and I want to say thanks Dan for for the information and samples. This is my favorite bourbon now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am glad you enjoyed it I am just returning the favor after you introduced me to Angels Envy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just picked this up today.
Dogfish head its not.
But pretty darn good.
Lots of Hops.
And I am a Hop Head!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Got my bottle yesterday and it was designated for Oregon. Here's my current stash...


----------



## CgarDann

2 for everyday and something special for New Year's Eve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Fed Ex delivered these just in time for New Year's Eve









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your gonna love the Blanton's!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

It's going to be a cognac kind of night


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Goes great with a SEEGAR! :grin2:


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Appealing to the Portuguese in me. I prefer vintage but the nearby grocery store didn't have it.










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another great choice for SEEGARS! :vs_cool:


----------



## the camaro show

Picked this up a few days ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over was lucky and scored some 120.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some Magic Hat Not Quite IPA #9 :vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Any suggestions on scotch? I like balvenie 12 years double wood and macallen 12 years double cask the most, old Pulteney was also allright, not really a fan of peated or Islay. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

DanWil84 said:


> Any suggestions on scotch? I like balvenie 12 years double wood and macallen 12 years double cask the most, old Pulteney was also allright, not really a fan of peated or Islay.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Try Glenfidich 15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What @cigardann said great for the money!
I gave up scotch a while back switched to Bourbon.
But when i drank scotch these were staples in my cabinet.
Special occasion or with good friends family.
Lagavulin 16 Year-Old Single Malt Scotch Whisky.
Kilchoman Single Malt Scotch Whisky.
Every day Drinks casual.
Ardbeg 10 Year Old
Arran Robert Burns Single Malt Scotch Whisky
Any Johnnie Walker :vs_cool:


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

DanWil84 said:


> Any suggestions on scotch? I like balvenie 12 years double wood and macallen 12 years double cask the most, old Pulteney was also allright, not really a fan of peated or Islay.


 I prefer The Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask, much better than the 12 in my opinion.
The Macallans are good. Dalmore is one I recently found and really like it.

Drink is like smoke as it varies a lot person to person. I like the smoky peat ones, for example. The variety of brands and depth within them is huge, too! I recommend hitting the local whisk(e)y pub -- once it's safe to do so, of course! -- and trying them out. I use the Distiller app to track my results.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> I prefer The Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask, much better than the 12 in my opinion.
> The Macallans are good. Dalmore is one I recently found and really like it.
> 
> Drink is like smoke as it varies a lot person to person. I like the smoky peat ones, for example. The variety of brands and depth within them is huge, too! I recommend hitting the local whisk(e)y pub -- once it's safe to do so, of course! -- and trying them out. I use the Distiller app to track my results.


I'm with you I hate peaty scotch.

Glenfiddich 12, 14,18
Aberlour
Glenrothes
Aberfeldy
Monkey Shoulder

The last 2 are great budget scotch


----------



## CgarDann

By the way I have lately enjoyed some Irish whiskeys They are a nice alternative if you want something smoother with delicate fruity notes

Green Spot comes to mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CgarDann said:


> By the way I have lately enjoyed some Irish whiskeys They are a nice alternative if you want something smoother with delicate fruity notes
> 
> Green Spot comes to mind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of Redbreast 12 year. Sort of like drinking fruitcake.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> By the way I have lately enjoyed some Irish whiskeys They are a nice alternative if you want something smoother with delicate fruity notes
> 
> Green Spot comes to mind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know Irish Whiskeys made a big resurgence in the U.S.A.
About 20 or so years back.
I remember my son Dominick was a baby.
I tried them all and found them to be very pleasant.
Easy to drink without that iodine after taste.
Scotch Whiskeys tend to leave on the back end.
Just my 2 cents carry on gents.:vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Thanks all for the suggestions! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

ECSB private reserve single barrel 10 yo. Really good for the price








Woodford reserve private barrel. Also very good but at the price I wouldn't buy it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

cracker1397 said:


> ECSB private reserve single barrel 10 yo. Really good for the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodford reserve private barrel. Also very good but at the price I wouldn't buy it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was buying that EC when it had the 12 year age statement on it for ~$22 a bottle
was my go to

i still like it now that its 8-12 year aged but am a little sad that the price has risen as the age has declined


----------



## cracker1397

Gummy Jones said:


> i was buying that EC when it had the 12 year age statement on it for ~$22 a bottle
> was my go to
> 
> i still like it now that its 8-12 year aged but am a little sad that the price has risen as the age has declined


Everything has gone up in price. Maybe the trend will eventually die down and everyone can figure out another liquor they want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

cracker1397 said:


> Everything has gone up in price. Maybe the trend will eventually die down and everyone can figure out another liquor they want
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. The trend will never die.

Dammit!


----------



## bowhunter444

Grabbed this today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Score


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 Fingers of Pappy coats the side of the glass runs down slow like motor oil.
Damn that is good whiskey. Paired with a Stone Double IPA.
Had it with a fine cigar edited for obvious reasons.
You can see it in the you know what section.
About cigars we are not supposed to talk about.:vs_laugh:


----------



## bowhunter444

Picked these up the other day in a local store. 12 and 15 year old









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Gumby-cr said:


> Score


Yikes, this looks amazing. I'm a huge fan of their breakfast stout. Gonna have to go look for this local to me!


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Picked these up the other day in a local store. 12 and 15 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Please let me know what you think of the Barrel. I had their malt edition but could not get into it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

ebnash said:


> Yikes, this looks amazing. I'm a huge fan of their breakfast stout. Gonna have to go look for this local to me!


It's by far my favorite of the Founders line. The fudge and coffee aromas are fantastic as is the taste. I've had the KBS and CBS as well. I've never seen the KBS Espresso down here.


----------



## haegejc

Restocked!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Coworker hit me with these 3 today to try.


----------



## bowhunter444

Barrell bourbon cask strength.Nice fruity notes on the nose. Rich cherry, coffee and toasted oak flavors. Long finish. A good 15 year old bourbon but not great would pay $100 for a bottle but at $250 there are much better choices. Still enjoying it though









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Really enjoying this Stone double IPA.
Very Hoppy and Citrus on the nose.
Love the can it is printed upside down. :vs_cool:


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Founders Centennial IPA. 🙂


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 3 Fingers of Pappy coats the side of the glass runs down slow like motor oil.
> Damn that is good whiskey. Paired with a Stone Double IPA.
> Had it with a fine cigar edited for obvious reasons.
> You can see it in the you know what section.
> About cigars we are not supposed to talk about.:vs_laugh:


Which Pappy? I love the 15 year. The 23 year, no so much. Too oaky for me...


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Barrell bourbon cask strength.Nice fruity notes on the nose. Rich cherry, coffee and toasted oak flavors. Long finish. A good 15 year old bourbon but not great would pay $100 for a bottle but at $250 there are much better choices. Still enjoying it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the review. So far looks like the brand comes in below the price point they are charging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CgarDann said:


> Thanks for the review. So far looks like the brand comes in below the price point they are charging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very much so. Like I said it's a good 100-150 dollar bourbon and it is 15yrs old but the 250 dollar price tag you can find better

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Which Pappy? I love the 15 year. The 23 year, no so much. Too oaky for me...


10 Year old Rip Van Winkle.
The price gouging is insane.
At 107 proof it is as smooth as it gets.
I have had the 23 year old family reserve.
Back before the price gouge i thought it too be a bit too smooth.
And as you said too woody left the palate too dry.
I like the 12 and 15 year old a lot. :vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 10 Year old Rip Van Winkle.
> The price gouging is insane.
> At 107 proof it is as smooth as it gets.
> I have had the 23 year old family reserve.
> Back before the price gouge i thought it too be a bit too smooth.
> And as you said too woody left the palate too dry.
> I like the 12 and 15 year old a lot. :vs_cool:


Spot-on post, Man!

I'm a cheap bastard, but not afraid to spend a few bucks on decent whiskey, but I can't get past the obscene prices that they charge for some of it. I love the 15 year, but refuse to pay those prices. So much of the pricing is driven by hype. I daresay a lot of people who chase down the unicorns, hard-to-find and allotted whiskeys, couldn't tell most of them apart from their much less expensive counterparts.

We live in a great time, where there's a ton of really good, reasonably priced bourbon, and rye's, out there. I can get 10 cases of Wild Turkey 101, for what they're charging for a bottle PVW now.

There are a few barrel proof offerings that are really, really good. Wild Turkey Rare Breed and Jack Daniel's Single Barrel Barrel Proof are both less than $70.00 (forget everything that you think you know about JD and grab a bottle...trust me on this)..the Rare Breed and Jack are absolute steals at that price point. There's Belle Meade Cask Strength, Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, (though the price is creeping up on this one), Maker's Mark Cask Strength, etc., that are all easy to find and priced fairly.

People can save so much money...just do a few blind tastings and they might be pleasantly surprised at how good a lot of cheaper juice is...stuff like Old Grand-Dad bottled in bond, 114, Wild Turkey 101, Evan Williams bottled in bond, any 4 Roses, and a bunch more.

When I do spend a few more bucks on whiskey I stick to store picks, from places that I trust, because there's a huge variety of excellent, reasonably priced, bottles out there. Every Knob Creek store pick that I've bought, is very good to excellent, and reasonably priced.

I can go on, and on, but you get the point.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Spot-on post, Man!
> 
> I'm a cheap bastard, but not afraid to spend a few bucks on decent whiskey, but I can't get past the obscene prices that they charge for some of it. I love the 15 year, but refuse to pay those prices. So much of the pricing is driven by hype. I daresay a lot of people who chase down the unicorns, hard-to-find and allotted whiskeys, couldn't tell most of them apart from their much less expensive counterparts.
> 
> We live in a great time, where there's a ton of really good, reasonably priced bourbon, and rye's, out there. I can get 10 cases of Wild Turkey 101, for what they're charging for a bottle PVW now.
> 
> There are a few barrel proof offerings that are really, really good. Wild Turkey Rare Breed and Jack Daniel's Single Barrel Barrel Proof are both less than $70.00 (forget everything that you think you know about JD and grab a bottle...trust me on this)..the Rare Breed and Jack are absolute steals at that price point. There's Belle Meade Cask Strength, Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, (though the price is creeping up on this one), Maker's Mark Cask Strength, etc., that are all easy to find and priced fairly.
> 
> People can save so much money...just do a few blind tastings and they might be pleasantly surprised at how good a lot of cheaper juice is...stuff like Old Grand-Dad bottled in bond, 114, Wild Turkey 101, Evan Williams bottled in bond, any 4 Roses, and a bunch more.
> 
> When I do spend a few more bucks on whiskey I stick to store picks, from places that I trust, because there's a huge variety of excellent, reasonably priced, bottles out there. Every Knob Creek store pick that I've bought, is very good to excellent, and reasonably priced.
> 
> I can go on, and on, but you get the point.....


I am in your camp in other words.
I whole heartedly agree with what you have written here. :vs_cool:

R/G for you sir!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am in your camp in other words.
> I whole heartedly agree with what you have written here. :vs_cool:
> 
> R/G for you sir!


Give that Jack Daniels Single Barrel Barrel Proof a try. I'm telling you sooner, or later,(and I hope that I'm wrong), some whiskey "expert" is going to rave about it, then the taters are going to start chasing it, making it harder to find and drive the price up. Just like it happened with Booker's, McKenna 10 year, Blanton's, etc. It's a bargain at it's current price. A splash of water, or one of those big ice cubes, really opens it up and there's an unbelievable depth of flavor going on....


----------



## CgarDann

Haven’t had that Jack before but agree wholeheartedly on your point. I think four roses barrel proof is amazing for the price. Same goes for heaven hill 7 year, angels envy, Jefferson’s ocean etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just grabbed a bottle of OLD Grand-Dad 114 another great for the price Whiskey IMHO!:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just grabbed a bottle of OLD Grand-Dad 114 another great for the price Whiskey IMHO!:vs_cool:


You can't go wrong there! OGD114 is a staple in our bunker. It'll go head-to-head against a ton of much higher priced juice. You want another great bargain? If you haven't already, pick up a bottle of Old Forester 100, or the 100 rye, or both:grin2: They're both under $30 around here, (Baltimore metro area). They ring in at 100 proof and you'd be hard-pressed to find something as rich and flavorful at that price point.

IMHO, a lot of younger bourbon enthusiasts overlook a lot of great whiskey's, just because their Dad's, or Grandparents drank them. Stuff like Early Times Bottled-in-Bond, Old Grand-Dad, Wild Turkey, Jim Beam, Dickel, Evan Williams, Old Overholt, etc. There's a reason that those brands have been around so long.

I'm glad that they're overlooked: it keeps the prices down for cheap bastards like me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> You can't go wrong there! OGD114 is a staple in our bunker. It'll go head-to-head against a ton of much higher priced juice. You want another great bargain? If you haven't already, pick up a bottle of Old Forester 100, or the 100 rye, or both:grin2: They're both under $30 around here, (Baltimore metro area). They ring in at 100 proof and you'd be hard-pressed to find something as rich and flavorful at that price point.
> 
> IMHO, a lot of younger bourbon enthusiasts overlook a lot of great whiskey's, just because their Dad's, or Grandparents drank them. Stuff like Early Times Bottled-in-Bond, Old Grand-Dad, Wild Turkey, Jim Beam, Dickel, Evan Williams, Old Overholt, etc. There's a reason that those brands have been around so long.
> 
> I'm glad that they're overlooked: it keeps the prices down for cheap bastards like me!


Thanks for the heads up.
I always like new suggestions.
Peace bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397

Couple bottles I picked up while I was in Alabama on a hunting trip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

cracker1397 said:


> Couple bottles I picked up while I was in Alabama on a hunting trip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul. You almost can't go wrong with any Wild Turkey product.


----------



## cracker1397

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Nice haul. You almost can't go wrong with any Wild Turkey product.


I agree and that's why I have most of their product line. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wife sent me to the Liquor store. This happens ever few months, she only likes Hemingway 24yr Papas Pillar. 
I grabbed my budget Scotch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This Juicy haze is amazing. I Luv Topo Chico mineral water, i use a few deops in my Scotch and bourbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

A gift from a coworker. He did a few tours and came home with gifts!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mark in wi said:


> A gift from a coworker. He did a few tours and came home with gifts!!
> 
> View attachment 296554


Very nice of him enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Olecharlie said:


> Wife sent me to the Liquor store. This happens ever few months, she only likes Hemingway 24yr Papas Pillar.


I like Papa's Pillar. My favorite is the Sherry Finish one.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Was in the mood for an Old-fashioned. I rarely mix whiskey with anything, but this is hitting the spot. Skol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had about 5 friends over last night.
Played cards smoked seegars.
This bottle was brand new.
It was a fun evening.
I got to say for the money.
You would be hard pressed to find.
A better sipping whiskey! :vs_cool:
That being said I remember when for the same money.
We used to sip Pappy all night long!


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had about 5 friends over last night.
> Played cards smoked seegars.
> This bottle was brand new.
> It was a fun evening.
> I got to say for the money.
> You would be hard pressed to find.
> A better sipping whiskey! :vs_cool:
> That being said I remember when for the same money.
> We used to sip Pappy all night long!


When I was younger I remember all my friends were into cognac so it was mostly Hennessy VSOP and courvosier XO

I started branching out into bourbon and scotch and bought bottles of George stagg for around $80 never got to pappy though. This was around 2008 or so. A few years back my father in law had some friends over while I was on vacation and he told there was an open bottle in the bar so we decided to drink that instead of breaking something new. Happened to be a 2009 George Stagg at around 140+ proof They polished that bottle up not even knowing what they were drinking. At least they liked it Russians love their high proof stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Peanut buttery...








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Great beer with some fried bronzino and a mixed greens salad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> When I was younger I remember all my friends were into cognac so it was mostly Hennessy VSOP and courvosier XO
> 
> I started branching out into bourbon and scotch and bought bottles of George stagg for around $80 never got to pappy though. This was around 2008 or so. A few years back my father in law had some friends over while I was on vacation and he told there was an open bottle in the bar so we decided to drink that instead of breaking something new. Happened to be a 2009 George Stagg at around 140+ proof They polished that bottle up not even knowing what they were drinking. At least they liked it Russians love their high proof stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When this Corona Curse is over i have a friend named Phil.
All he drinks is high end Cognac you two would really hit it off.
He came to America when he was 5 years old originally born in Italy.
But has spent so much time in Russia he has really embraced the culture.
Was married to a Russian woman speaks the language fluently.
He lives in Staten Island.
We will hop over the bridge he loves company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had about 5 friends over last night.
> Played cards smoked seegars.
> This bottle was brand new.
> It was a fun evening.
> I got to say for the money.
> You would be hard pressed to find.
> A better sipping whiskey! :vs_cool:
> That being said I remember when for the same money.
> We used to sip Pappy all night long!


With the exception of the 81 proof you cannot go wrong with any Wild Turkey juice. Have you ever had the Rare Breed? It's amazing, (kinda like WT 101 on steroids), and one of the best barrel proof bourbons out there, regardless of the price point, which is almost a steal.

SKOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> With the exception of the 81 proof you cannot go wrong with any Wild Turkey juice. Have you ever had the Rare Breed? It's amazing, (kinda like WT 101 on steroids), and one of the best barrel proof bourbons out there, regardless of the price point, which is almost a steal.
> 
> SKOL!


I have tried it and get it when available. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just picked this up scored a 95 i will let you know what i think.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just picked this up scored a 95 i will let you know what i think.:vs_cool:


Meh it lacks character IMHO.


----------



## CgarDann

Wonder if anyone tried Larceny and what their thoughts are. It made no 1 for 2020 from whisky advocate. I know it’s not Pappy but also wheated and for $50 a bottle might be a good everyday drink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CgarDann said:


> Wonder if anyone tried Larceny and what their thoughts are. It made no 1 for 2020 from whisky advocate. I know it's not Pappy but also wheated and for $50 a bottle might be a good everyday drink
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't tried it yet I've been looking for a bottle of the barrel proof in the local stores but haven't found it yet. It gets good reviews

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this up scored a 95 i will let you know what i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh it lacks character IMHO.
Click to expand...

90 proof bourbon or rye just doesn't do it for me anymore. Most of them seem thin.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Wonder if anyone tried Larceny and what their thoughts are. It made no 1 for 2020 from whisky advocate. I know it's not Pappy but also wheated and for $50 a bottle might be a good everyday drink
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're talking about 1.75l bottle, correct? 
We've gone through a few bottles. I like it okay, and Mrs. Skinsfan loves it. It's a decent pour and very reasonably priced.

I'd love.to.try the barrel proof


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Wonder if anyone tried Larceny and what their thoughts are. It made no 1 for 2020 from whisky advocate. I know it's not Pappy but also wheated and for $50 a bottle might be a good everyday drink
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw this WORTH EVERY PENNY!:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just saw this WORTH EVERY PENNY!:vs_cool:


It's a good sipper and a great bargain and easily found around here, (Baltimore metro area), for ~ $25.00. We've never bought a 1.75 ml bottle, but I imagine that's ~ $50.00.

I really, really, want to try the Barrel Proof. I haven't seen it yet, but, I haven't really looked for it either. I may have to make a concerted effort to snag a bottle and report back.

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> It's a good sipper and a great bargain and easily found around here, (Baltimore metro area), for ~ $25.00. We've never bought a 1.75 ml bottle, but I imagine that's ~ $50.00.
> 
> I really, really, want to try the Barrel Proof. I haven't seen it yet, but, I haven't really looked for it either. I may have to make a concerted effort to snag a bottle and report back.
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


And the rest of the day to you kind sir!:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Our son picked me up a couple bottles of OGD114. He's a good boy!


----------



## Aimless1

Birthday supplies


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Aimless1 said:


> Birthday supplies


 Looks like it's gonna be a great Birthday!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

New arrivals...


----------



## CgarDann

Tonight's pour










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Mrs. Skinsfan brought these home today. She's a keeper!


----------



## cracker1397

Anytime you can find weller 12 year for $29.99 you buy it. Even if it's your last $30 in the checking account lol. What a deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Mrs. Skinsfan brought these home today. She's a keeper!


The Mrs. got class bro your gonna love that Knob Creek! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

cracker1397 said:


> Anytime you can find weller 12 year for $29.99 you buy it. Even if it's your last $30 in the checking account lol. What a deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn I would grab a case for that price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Uhg, you guys and your bourbon:serious: Where's the scotch and rum love?:vs_OMG::grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

CgarDann said:


> Damn I would grab a case for that price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would too but there was only one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> Uhg, you guys and your bourbon:serious: Where's the scotch and rum love?:vs_OMG::grin2:


No Rum Vodka or Gin after Labor Day.
As for scotch gave it up long ago.
It tastes like iodine to me.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> Uhg, you guys and your bourbon/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_plain.png Where's the scotch and rum love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


I love scotch too, especially those Islay peat bombs. Rum? Not so much, but I keep a couple on hand. That bottle of "The Real McCoy" rum is the exception. It's a barrel pick, that a buddy of mine did. According to the label, it's a "12 year blend aged in ex-bourbon and virgin oak casks". It's really, really good.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Skinsfan1311 said:


> ...That bottle of "The Real McCoy" rum is the exception. It's a barrel pick, that a buddy of mine did. According to the label, it's a "12 year blend aged in ex-bourbon and virgin oak casks". It's really, really good.


You may like Foursquare Empery. It is aged in ex-bourbon and ex-oloroso sherry casks so while it still has that sweetness rum is known for it has, for me at least, a very strong bourbon flavor (not so much the sherry). I know that rum soaks up the flavors of the ex-barrel(s) it ages within _far more_ than whisk(e)y so getting a rum that is aged in something you like, say bourbon, then you will definitely get that flavor in the rum. Something to do with the sugars pulling the barrel flavors into the elixir...something like that. Thus with rum you want to know what it is aged in as that affects the flavor of it, thus is why I shy away from bourbon-aged barrels and won't even try one if aged in rye (yuck!).


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> You may like Foursquare Empery. It is aged in ex-bourbon and ex-oloroso sherry casks so while it still has that sweetness rum is known for it has, for me at least, a very strong bourbon flavor (not so much the sherry). I know that rum soaks up the flavors of the ex-barrel(s) it ages within _far more_ than whisk(e)y so getting a rum that is aged in something you like, say bourbon, then you will definitely get that flavor in the rum. Something to do with the sugars pulling the barrel flavors into the elixir...something like that. Thus with rum you want to know what it is aged in as that affects the flavor of it, thus is why I shy away from bourbon-aged barrels and won't even try one if aged in rye (yuck!).


That last statement is exactly why I like the Real McCoy so much. I tell my bourbon friends that "it's the rum for bourbon drinkers"

On the flip side, I have a bottle of bourbon, (Backbone Uncut Single Barrel...another barrel pick), of barrel-proof whiskey that was finished in a used Jamaican rum barrel for one year. I was a little apprehensive about, (it ain't cheap), because I'm not a big fan of finished bourbon and I thought that the rum would overpower it. I was pleasantly surprised. There are definitely rum overtones, but it's not overwhelming the whiskey. It weighs in at 119.9 proof, so it's not for the timid, but a tiny ice cube really opened it up and chased away the heat

This is the one that I tell my rum friends that "it's the bourbon for rum drinkers" .

Your explanation, (concerning the rum pulling more out of the barrel), makes a great deal of sense and is certainly in play here, as the the rum isn't killing the bourbon. I probably won't drink it too often but, for a change of pace, I won't hesitate to have a pour..


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Thanks for that, maybe I'll try it out. Looks like Backbone has a rum according to the Oregon liquor search (which performs exactly like a lowest-bidder-winner :tsk: ).
After a Google search I didn't find a Backbone Rum so, likely, it's the product of some other distiller :|
More about Foursquare: https://punchdrink.com/articles/how-foursquare-rum-became-pappy-barbados-distillery/


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> Thanks for that, maybe I'll try it out. Looks like Backbone has a rum according to the Oregon liquor search (which performs exactly like a lowest-bidder-winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> After a Google search I didn't find a Backbone Rum so, likely, it's the product of some other distiller


The rum finished Backbone is a barrel pick from one of my bourbon groups. I'm pretty sure it's not in their regular lineup.


----------



## CrustyCat

Just picked up a bottle of The Belvenie 12 yo as part of my foray into Scotch.


----------



## Aimless1

Let us know how you like it. I enjoy the Belvenie Week of Peat.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CrustyCat said:


> Just picked up a bottle of The Belvenie 12 yo as part of my foray into Scotch.





Aimless1 said:


> Let us know how you like it. I enjoy the Belvenie Week of Peat.


It's 'Balvenie"

Sorry....I'm usually not "that guy" except when it comes to booze :wink2:

As if trying to spell the names of these isn't difficult enough, but the pronunciations? Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Bruichladdich :surprise:, Bunnahabhain??

Balvenie 12 year was one of my first forays into Scotch, and it's pretty solid. I don't know your palate, but it's very good and you should like it.

I had the opportunity to drink some 15 and 23 year. The 15 was excellent and the 23 year was superb.

Let us know how you like the 12 year....


----------



## Aimless1

I chose not to 'shame' you even though I take my scotch seriously. The Week of Peat is a 14 yr and is excellent. Earthy with a touch of peat flavor.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Aimless1 said:


> I chose not to 'shame' you even though I take my scotch seriously. The Week of Peat is a 14 yr and is excellent. Earthy with a touch of peat flavor.


Thanks!

I'm going to find a bottle. It looks like it's reasonably priced too.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Balvenie 14yo Caribbean Cask is my preference as I didn't like the 12yo.



Skinsfan1311 said:


> It's 'Balvenie"
> 
> Sorry....I'm usually not "that guy" except when it comes to booze :wink2:


I don't know, all marketing & labeling displays with the word "The" prefixed to it. Trademark lawyers are pretty finicky about this stuff. Personally, I don't care as I reference it simply as "Balvenie".


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> Balvenie 14yo Caribbean Cask is my preference as I didn't like the 12yo.
> 
> 
> 
> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'Balvenie"
> 
> Sorry....I'm usually not "that guy" except when it comes to booze /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, all marketing & labeling displays with the word "The" prefixed to it. Trademark lawyers are pretty finicky about this stuff. Personally, I don't care as I reference it simply as "Balvenie".
Click to expand...

I gotta quit reading these posts, or I'll start buying more booze!


----------



## talisker10

Picked this up lately. Love sherried whiskies. Heard good things about this one. We'll see.


----------



## CgarDann

Picked this up the other day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Was lucky to find Voyage 20 this one I really enjoyed and I believe they are up to voyage 22 currently










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Picked this up the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Man!
As a Turkey Head and rye fan, I'm (unabashedly),jealous.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

These three bottles, IMHO, are the best "bang for your buck" , barrel proof bourbons and whiskey out there. The JD is scary good and an absolute steal at $66.00


----------



## zcziggy

More of a wine drinker..


----------



## Olecharlie

I received a voicemail from my local store that they had a bottle if Blanton's reserved for me behind the counter and that I can pick up anytime I want. Their getting a very limited amount. Maybe 6 bottles in 1-2 months. For $61 I picked it up today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Olecharlie said:


> I received a voicemail from my local store that they had a bottle if Blanton's reserved for me behind the counter and that I can pick up anytime I want. Their getting a very limited amount. Maybe 6 bottles in 1-2 months. For $61 I picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$61 ain't bad at all. Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> I received a voicemail from my local store that they had a bottle if Blanton's reserved for me behind the counter and that I can pick up anytime I want. Their getting a very limited amount. Maybe 6 bottles in 1-2 months. For $61 I picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like it?


----------



## Skinsfan1311

My first finished rye. Part of a barrel pick from a local group. It was finished in a "Mac Vin Du Jura" barrel for 7 months. I think that's a fortified wine, distilled in France. I'm not sure what to expect, but I'm diving in tonight!


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> How do you like it?


I like Blanton's I usually buy a bottle one time per year around Christmas. Blanton's and Weller are hard to get here. There never have them on the shelf. The Blanton's usually goes fro $80 so I was happy to get this one for the price.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> I like Blanton's I usually buy a bottle one time per year around Christmas. Blanton's and Weller are hard to get here. There never have them on the shelf. The Blanton's usually goes fro $80 so I was happy to get this one for the price.


Thanks!

They're hard to find here too.

I'm not a huge fan, but I have some friends who go nuts for Blanton's, and would probably run over their own mother's to snag a bottle for $61.00 Well done!


----------



## bowhunter444

Had friends over last night and we finished my bottle of Elijah Craig so went to the store to replace the bottle. Picked up these while I was there as I've been looking for Larceny barrel proof









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Founders Panther Cub


----------



## Skinsfan1311

bowhunter444 said:


> Had friends over last night and we finished my bottle of Elijah Craig so went to the store to replace the bottle. Picked up these while I was there as I've been looking for Larceny barrel proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Let us know how you like the LBP. 
Been wanting to try it, but haven't seen it, (but haven't really looked too hard). I've read good things about it.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Got off my lazy ass and made a couple of cocktails for Mrs. Skinsfan and me. "The Full Monte" It's a riff of a Manhattan. You substitute Amaro Montenegro for vermouth, and flip the liquor ratios.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I'm really, really digging this barrel pick. I managed to trade for another bottle. Mrs. Skinsfan loves American ryes, and has a very good palate. She ranks this as one of the best she's ever had. I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## bowhunter444

Little chilly out tonight warming up with some Larceny bourbon and a Monticristo. This is the barrel select I'm trying tonight for a wheated bourbon it's got a better flavor profile than Wellers I can see why it's hard to find. The barrel proof should be even better at 8yrs old and 122 proof









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

bowhunter444 said:


> Little chilly out tonight warming up with some Larceny bourbon and a Monticristo. This is the barrel select I'm trying tonight for a wheated bourbon it's got a better flavor profile than Wellers I can see why it's hard to find. The barrel proof should be even better at 8yrs old and 122 proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Now I have to find a bottle.

I have, what is probably the worst of the Stagg Jr releases, (batch 2). It's a hot mess, but, for whatever reason, when blended with Buffalo Trace, it's really good.


----------



## CgarDann

Skinsfan1311 said:


> I'm really, really digging this barrel pick. I managed to trade for another bottle. Mrs. Skinsfan loves American ryes, and has a very good palate. She ranks this as one of the best she's ever had. I'm inclined to agree.


I am curious to get a report from Mrs Skinsfan on that Redemtion Rye you will be getting soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really, really digging this barrel pick. I managed to trade for another bottle. Mrs. Skinsfan loves American ryes, and has a very good palate. She ranks this as one of the best she's ever had. I'm inclined to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to get a report from Mrs Skinsfan on that Redemtion Rye you will be getting soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Me too!


_X-3!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Olecharlie

+ 4 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> I am curious to get a report from Mrs Skinsfan on that Redemtion Rye you will be getting soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Skinsfan1311 said:


> Me too!





TonyBrooklyn said:


> _X-3!!!!!!!!!!!!!_





Olecharlie said:


> + 4 !!!!!!!!


*+5!!*


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Bottle down! 
New Riff Bottled in Bond.
They're a small, independent distillery, that does it right. If you can get your hands on a bottle, give it a shot. I recommend the barrel proof and the Bottled-in-Bond.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Crappy day yesterday so I finally got around to buying the 3rd bottle in the series. Really good!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Sounded good so I picked up a 4 pack.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really, really digging this barrel pick. I managed to trade for another bottle. Mrs. Skinsfan loves American ryes, and has a very good palate. She ranks this as one of the best she's ever had. I'm inclined to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to get a report from Mrs Skinsfan on that Redemtion Rye you will be getting soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mrs. Skinsfan and I love it. We're suckers for MGP juice, so I thought that we would. (She just poked her head in the back porch and exclaimed, "this rye is really good! &#128517 and she's tough to impress. This one was definitely pulled from a honey barrel and hits on all cylinders. The oak is dominate, but not overwhelming, (if that makes sense). The finish is perfectly spicy, oaky, (I'm getting some vanilla and something else that I can't put my finger on, a little caramel, maybe?), is wonderful.

I'm convinced enough to add this to the rotation. Even if I can't find the 10 year, I'll snag some of the others. If they're even as half as good as this one, they'll have a spot in our bunker.
I'm glad that you included this one in our exchange. Thanks, again!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Time to re-up!!


----------



## CgarDann

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Mrs. Skinsfan and I love it. We're suckers for MGP juice, so I thought that we would. (She just poked her head in the back porch and exclaimed, "this rye is really good! &#128517 and she's tough to impress. This one was definitely pulled from a honey barrel and hits on all cylinders. The oak is dominate, but not overwhelming, (if that makes sense). The finish is perfectly spicy, oaky, (I'm getting some vanilla and something else that I can't put my finger on, a little caramel, maybe?), is wonderful.
> 
> I'm convinced enough to add this to the rotation. Even if I can't find the 10 year, I'll snag some of the others. If they're even as half as good as this one, they'll have a spot in our bunker.
> I'm glad that you included this one in our exchange. Thanks, again!


Here you go buddy. It's actually going for a nice deal right here

https://www.wine.com/product/redemption-10-year-barrel-proof-rye-whiskey/531496

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Skinsfan and I love it. We're suckers for MGP juice, so I thought that we would. (She just poked her head in the back porch and exclaimed, "this rye is really good! &#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she's tough to impress. This one was definitely pulled from a honey barrel and hits on all cylinders. The oak is dominate, but not overwhelming, (if that makes sense). The finish is perfectly spicy, oaky, (I'm getting some vanilla and something else that I can't put my finger on, a little caramel, maybe?), is wonderful.
> 
> I'm convinced enough to add this to the rotation. Even if I can't find the 10 year, I'll snag some of the others. If they're even as half as good as this one, they'll have a spot in our bunker.
> I'm glad that you included this one in our exchange. Thanks, again!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go buddy. It's actually going for a nice deal right here
> 
> https://www.wine.com/product/redemption-10-year-barrel-proof-rye-whiskey/531496
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Dan!


----------



## CgarDann

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Thanks Dan!


Damn forget to mention they have a discount code for first time buyers and I think $20 off if you buy from the app. Put all together and you get a steal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Damn forget to mention they have a discount code for first time buyers and I think $20 off if you buy from the app. Put all together and you get a steal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're out of stock:vs_mad: I'll keep checking.

On-line liquor stores can't ship to Maryland, because of their arcane distributorship rules, but I have friends in Northern Va, who don't mind taking on these shipments for me, so that's not an issue. We have some good liquor stores around here, with great selections. I'll look for it next time I hit a liquor store.

We're headed South, to see family, and that always involves a field trip to the package store, at the Naval Base. They have a fantastic selection and aren't limited by local distributorship laws, so there are typically a lot of great finds, cheap prices and tax-free!

Thanks, again!


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

You know, with warmer weather [eventually] coming...


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Latest haul. $206.00 out the door, (not including the Ardbeg, which was gifted). 
The biggest bargain in the bunch is the Buffalo Trace. Mom called me from the package store and asked, "How many bottles of Buffalo Trace do you want for $21.99?" Had I known that they were liter bottles, I would've had her grab a case.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Skinsfan1311
That is an amazing price for Trace enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Latest haul. $206.00 out the door, (not including the Ardbeg, which was gifted).
> The biggest bargain in the bunch is the Buffalo Trace. Mom called me from the package store and asked, "How many bottles of Buffalo Trace do you want for $21.99?" Had I known that they were liter bottles, I would've had her grab a case.


Oh that Ardbeg Corryvreckan. Delicious yes. Had a very bad experience though :vs_laugh: 4 glasses in about 2 hours will do that to you though. Took almost 2 whole days to recover from that one. Nice pickups.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @Skinsfan1311
> That is an amazing price for Trace enjoy!


 Thanks!


Gumby-cr said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest haul. $206.00 out the door, (not including the Ardbeg, which was gifted).
> The biggest bargain in the bunch is the Buffalo Trace. Mom called me from the package store and asked, "How many bottles of Buffalo Trace do you want for $21.99?" Had I known that they were liter bottles, I would've had her grab a case.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Ardbeg Corryvreckan. Delicious yes. Had a very bad experience though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 glasses in about 2 hours will do that to you though. Took almost 2 whole days to recover from that one. Nice pickups.
Click to expand...

 Yeah....I imagine cask strength booze will do that. &#128514;&#128514; I love Islay whiskey, with Laphroaig, Laguvillan, and Ardbeg, in particular
The only cask strength Islay scotch that I've had is the Laphroaig 10 year. Been nursing that one for a year. I'm looking forward to trying the Corryvreckan


----------



## Gumby-cr

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah....I imagine cask strength booze will do that. &#128514;&#128514; I love Islay whiskey, with Laphroaig, Laguvillan, and Ardbeg, in particular
> The only cask strength Islay scotch that I've had is the Laphroaig 10 year. Been nursing that one for a year. I'm looking forward to trying the Corryvreckan


The Corryvreckan is MUCH stronger peat wise than the Laphroaig 10 fyi. A great whiskey if you ever need to clear your sinuses.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Gumby-cr said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah....I imagine cask strength booze will do that. &#128514;&#128514; I love Islay whiskey, with Laphroaig, Laguvillan, and Ardbeg, in particular
> The only cask strength Islay scotch that I've had is the Laphroaig 10 year. Been nursing that one for a year. I'm looking forward to trying the Corryvreckan
> 
> 
> 
> The Corryvreckan is MUCH stronger peat wise than the Laphroaig 10 fyi. A great whiskey if you ever need to clear your sinuses.
Click to expand...

Perfect! That's what I'm hoping for.
I love Ardbeg, and have had a several different expressions. I prefer it to the Laphroaig. The Corryvreckan sounds like it's right up my alley.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Today's pickups. I didn't know the Dogfish IPA was 18% abv. Hoo Boy!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Gumby-cr said:


> Today's pickups. I didn't know the Dogfish IPA was 18% abv. Hoo Boy!


That Dogfish 120 ain't cheap, either! Around here, it's around $40.00 for a 4-pack. It's one of those beers that improves dramatically with age. It's really good now but, if you're patient enough, it's phenomenal.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Skinsfan1311 said:


> That Dogfish 120 ain't cheap, either! Around here, it's around $40.00 for a 4-pack. It's one of those beers that improves dramatically with age. It's really good now but, if you're patient enough, it's phenomenal.


No it wasn't cheap but it wasn't $40. I'm more excited about finding a grocery store near me that has more of the Cranberry Jelly Donut by Platform. I'm going back later today to see if I can pick up more since it was a one off.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Gumby-cr said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Dogfish 120 ain't cheap, either! Around here, it's around $40.00 for a 4-pack. It's one of those beers that improves dramatically with age. It's really good now but, if you're patient enough, it's phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't cheap but it wasn't $40. I'm more excited about finding a grocery store near me that has more of the Cranberry Jelly Donut by Platform. I'm going back later today to see if I can pick up more since it was a one off.
Click to expand...

The cheapest I've seen it was around $35.00, a few years ago. I have no problem paying $40.00. I rarely drink beer anymore, so I don't mind dropping the $$$. I bought a couple 4-packs a month, or so, ago. Drank one. Will drink another 6 months from now, and so on, until they're gone. It's crazy how they evolve. I have friends who have aged them for 3, and even 4, years. I can't wait that long&#128513;


----------



## Gumby-cr

Skinsfan1311 said:


> The cheapest I've seen it was around $35.00, a few years ago. I have no problem paying $40.00. I rarely drink beer anymore, so I don't mind dropping the $$$. I bought a couple 4-packs a month, or so, ago. Drank one. Will drink another 6 months from now, and so on, until they're gone. It's crazy how they evolve. I have friends who have aged them for 3, and even 4, years. I can't wait that long&#128513;


I've never aged beer before. I plan on drinking one tonight maybe. Should I just leave the other 3 in the fridge and bury them or can I take them out of the fridge and put them in my basement where it's like 67f year round.


----------



## Olecharlie

So I’ve probably asked before but lost my pics. Looking for a good Irish Whiskey at a reasonable price since I’ve never purchased a bottle. Recommendation??


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> So I've probably asked before but lost my pics. Looking for a good Irish Whiskey at a reasonable price since I've never purchased a bottle. Recommendation??


Green spot is very good. Knopauge castle as well. Of course redbreast is one of the best in this category

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Gumby-cr said:


> I've never aged beer before. I plan on drinking one tonight maybe. Should I just leave the other 3 in the fridge and bury them or can I take them out of the fridge and put them in my basement where it's like 67f year round.


I leave 'em in the fridge


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> So I've probably asked before but lost my pics. Looking for a good Irish Whiskey at a reasonable price since I've never purchased a bottle. Recommendation??


Power's Gold Label

"reasonable price" can run the gamut of prices, depending on who you're asking. Full disclosure: I'm a cheap bastard, and proud of it.:wink2:

We drank all kinds of whiskey when we visited Ireland, and kept coming back to it. That's pretty much what the locals in Dublin drank. At a few of the pubs, if you asked for whiskey, without naming it, that's what they served.

It's a steal at around $30.00


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> So I've probably asked before but lost my pics. Looking for a good Irish Whiskey at a reasonable price since I've never purchased a bottle. Recommendation??


The 5 Best Irish Whiskeys Under $50 IMHO. :vs_cool:

1 Redbreast 12 Year Old. Single Pot Still Irish Whiskey 
2 Connerama Original Peated Single Malt
3 Glendalough Double Barrel Irish Whiskey
4 Jameson Black Barrel
5 Knappogue Castle 12 Year Old


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> So I've probably asked before but lost my pics. Looking for a good Irish Whiskey at a reasonable price since I've never purchased a bottle. Recommendation??


You might give Tullamore Dew a try. I like the "normal"...the 12yr rivals Jameson 12 so my folks say.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> You might give Tullamore Dew a try. I like the "normal"...the 12yr rivals Jameson 12 so my folks say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I picked this one up on the cheap side. I don't like Peated and this has the sweet tasting notes. Will see...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## haegejc

Restocked our favorite tequila and was drawn for a bottle of Blanton’s 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Just picked this up. First time with a total wine store pick. Hope this is good as I tend to like both the wheated bourbons and this particular series from Jefferson’s. And by the way the selection in Miami is way better than NY for this chain 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Jack Daniels Single Barrel Barrel Proof.


----------



## bowhunter444

Larceny Barrel Proof. So smooth for 122 proof









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Elijah Craig barrel proof. 
I've enjoy most of their barrel proof releases, but this one drinks a little hot.
It really needs a splash of water, or a large I e cube to opens to tone it down and open it up. It's solid but, as far as barrel proofers go, there are better choices out there. I have a couple of bottles that I've bought over the years, but when they're gone, I doubt I'll buy more...


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Olecharlie

On sale at the grocery











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So...how did you like it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## CgarDann

Skinsfan1311 said:


> So...how did you like it?


It’s a great pour. A bit different every year based on the release but so far all I have tried are very enjoyable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> It’s a great pour. A bit different every year based on the release but so far all I have tried are very enjoyable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had anything from High West that I don't like.


CgarDann said:


> It’s a great pour. A bit different every year based on the release but so far all I have tried are very enjoyable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
Everything that I've had from High West is really good. I have a barrel pick that is amazing.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Latest haul. I hit a couple of ABC stores, while visiting the folks down South.

The only bottle that I haven't seen around here, (Baltimore metro area), is the cask strength Maker's 46. The others I bought because a couple, (Old Forester & Four Roses), were on sale.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Boy, whoever picked this one for the VA ABC, at Beam, hit it out of the park. Mrs. Skinsfan and I are really enjoying it. If they have any left, next time I head down there, I'll pick up a few more. It's also my first KC purchase with the new style bottle. I usually don't like change, but I'm digging this one.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

WT101 rye and ginger. I rarely mix whiskey and soda, unless we have Blenheim ginger ale on hand. If you haven't tried it, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## CgarDann

Trying something new today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyCat

Recently tried a "new" Irish whiskey called The Busker Triple Cask Triple Smooth. I don't have any experience with Irish whiskey, but this was some really good whiskey. At least I liked it a lot.


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## bowhunter444

Tonight's refreshments









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> View attachment 306851


You can't go wrong with Knob Creek! Isn't that new bottle shape slick? It looks good and it's easier to hold.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> You can't go wrong with Knob Creek! Isn't that new bottle shape slick? It looks good and it's easier to hold.


Yes it is, But that wax is more of a plastic.
What a bitch to get off!
LOL!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes it is, But that wax is more of a plastic.
> What a bitch to get off!
> LOL!


Fact!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Picked this up today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> Picked this up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul!
That Temple Bar is intriguing. We stayed in Dublin a few years ago, and developed a taste for Irish whiskey. We tried a lot of whiskey. Please post after you've tried some, and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

New Riff Barrel Proof. 
Broke it out to celebrate a Capitals goal...by the time I got back to the game, Boston had already tied it up! 
Shit!


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Nice haul!
> That Temple Bar is intriguing. We stayed in Dublin a few years ago, and developed a taste for Irish whiskey. We tried a lot of whiskey. Please post after you've tried some, and let us know how you like it.


I’m part Irish and never had Irish whiskey. I bought a cheap bottle of DEW and liked it a lot. I will let you know for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> I’m part Irish and never had Irish whiskey. I bought a cheap bottle of DEW and liked it a lot. I will let you know for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
As you may have figured out, I'm a big bourbon and rye fan. I was never into Irish whiskey, until we visited Ireland, and tried so many. We took a tour of the Irish Whiskey Museum, learned a lot, and were pleasantly surprised by the quality, and choices, of the whiskey over there.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> I’m part Irish and never had Irish whiskey. I bought a cheap bottle of DEW and liked it a lot. I will let you know for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's one I can highly recommend. It's pretty much the house whiskey at all the pubs we visited in Ireland and everyone was drinking it. It used to be hard to find, stateside, but it's easy to find now. One Bartender told us that "We send the Jameson's to America, and keep the Power's for ourselves!"
The Gold Label is an excellent pour, and, at around $30.00 , it's a great buy. I've converted a couple of Jameson's fans with this stuff.


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Here's one I can highly recommend. It's pretty much the house whiskey at all the pubs we visited in Ireland and everyone was drinking it. It used to be hard to find, stateside, but it's easy to find now. One Bartender told us that "We send the Jameson's to America, and keep the Power's for ourselves!"
> The Gold Label is an excellent pour, and, at around $30.00 , it's a great buy. I've converted a couple of Jameson's fans with this stuff.
> View attachment 306935


Thanks I’ll check that out, I hear this one is really good but can’t find it around Nashville.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks I’ll check that out, I hear this one is really good but can’t find it around Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of it, but I'm always willing to try! I've tried a bunch, but only have a couple bottles on hand, as I rarely drink it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Those damn Caps are driving me to drink!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Here's one I can highly recommend. It's pretty much the house whiskey at all the pubs we visited in Ireland and everyone was drinking it. It used to be hard to find, stateside, but it's easy to find now. One Bartender told us that "We send the Jameson's to America, and keep the Power's for ourselves!"
> The Gold Label is an excellent pour, and, at around $30.00 , it's a great buy. I've converted a couple of Jameson's fans with this stuff.


You converted me! I just got this bottle of John's Lane ($69.95) two days ago and it goes great with soda, on the rocks, and neat:








Irish whiskey flavor but milder/smoother than Jameson.

For those into rum -- and bourbon -- the Foursquare is a powerful drink. Too much for my liking; Foursquare rums are highly rated and their bourbon casks have a strong bourbon flavor for those into bourbons. Can't taste as much of the port and, personally, the flavors are too contrasting (bourbon and port) and I don't really taste "rum" in them. There's a Zinfandel blend as well if one likes wine but, again, not for me.


----------



## OldGnome

My latest usual Bourbon is Longbranch by Wild Turkey. Very smooth.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> You converted me! I just got this bottle of John's Lane ($69.95) two days ago and it goes great with soda, on the rocks, and neat:
> View attachment 307043
> 
> Irish whiskey flavor but milder/smoother than Jameson.
> 
> For those into rum -- and bourbon -- the Foursquare is a powerful drink. Too much for my liking; Foursquare rums are highly rated and their bourbon casks have a strong bourbon flavor for those into bourbons. Can't taste as much of the port and, personally, the flavors are too contrasting (bourbon and port) and I don't really taste "rum" in them. There's a Zinfandel blend as well if one likes wine but, again, not for me.


Glad to help! I


Sun Grown Pilon said:


> You converted me! I just got this bottle of John's Lane ($69.95) two days ago and it goes great with soda, on the rocks, and neat:
> View attachment 307043
> 
> Irish whiskey flavor but milder/smoother than Jameson.
> 
> For those into rum -- and bourbon -- the Foursquare is a powerful drink. Too much for my liking; Foursquare rums are highly rated and their bourbon casks have a strong bourbon flavor for those into bourbons. Can't taste as much of the port and, personally, the flavors are too contrasting (bourbon and port) and I don't really taste "rum" in them. There's a Zinfandel blend as well if one likes wine but, again, not for me.


Glad to help! I didn't recommend the John's Lane, because it's kind of pricey, but it's a really good one. 
I'm not much of a rum drinker but, on occasion, I keep a bottle of the Real McCoy 12 Year on hand. I'm not a big fan of finished whiskey, but I do have a barrel pick, that a friend of mine took part in, of some Backbone Uncut Single barrel, that was finished for a year in a Jamaican rum cask. It's actually very good. I call it the "bourbon for rum drinkers. Every one of my rum drinking friends, who tried it, really seemed to like it.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

OldGnome said:


> My latest usual Bourbon is Longbranch by Wild Turkey. Very smooth.


Great choice! I'm somewhat of a Turkeyhead and have yet to find a Wild Turkey whiskey that I don't like. I thought that the Longbranch would be thin, because of the ABV, but I was wrong. It's very good.


----------



## CrustyCat

Olecharlie said:


> I’m part Irish and never had Irish whiskey. I bought a cheap bottle of DEW and liked it a lot. I will let you know for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried some recently called the busker which was pretty good, at least in my young palette.


----------



## jmt8706

Question for the wine drinkers. What are some smooth easy drinking white and red wines? I've only had a white wine a couple times, and it was very good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the wine drinkers. What are some smooth easy drinking white and red wines? I've only had a white wine a couple times, and it was very good.


I Don't drink wine but my girlfriend does.
Only Reds she doesnt like whites.
These are what she drinks they are all smooth.
Or so she says LOL!

*CABERNET SAUVIGNON
MERLOT
ZINFANDEL
PINOT NOIR
PETITE SIRAH*


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the wine drinkers. What are some smooth easy drinking white and red wines? I've only had a white wine a couple times, and it was very good.


For smooth white wine I would go with sauvignon blanc, on red maybe a red blend like fog theory, the federalist or the prisoner.


----------



## OldGnome

jmt8706 said:


> What are some smooth easy drinking white and red wines?


Others have covered reds well. I like German whites - Rieslings. There are a couple of subcategories (I'm not an expert); I am familiar with three - Qualitätswein, Spätlese, and Auslese. Auslese is the sweetest and quite nice as a dessert wine. Qualitätswein is the least sweet of the three. My favorite is the Spätlese. You can find reasonably priced German whites everywhere.


----------



## CrustyCat

jmt8706 said:


> Question for the wine drinkers. What are some smooth easy drinking white and red wines? I've only had a white wine a couple times, and it was very good.


I like reds. Mostly Cabernet's though. As far as an easy drinking red, I would say a Pinot Noir.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

I'm not a wine fan but I prefer bold reds. Thus in terms of "smooth easy drinking" I would shy away from red zinfandel and chianti. Those have strong, bold flavor, which is why I prefer them. I'd drink water over a meek red or rosé wine.


----------



## lex61

$40 Kirkland Islay Single Malt. I’m a scotch novice, but I’ve paid more for a bottle that I liked less.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

lex61 said:


> $40 Kirkland Islay Single Malt. I’m a scotch novice, but I’ve paid more for a bottle that I liked less.


I'd hit it! 
Is there any kind of age statement on it?

Full disclosure: I'm an Islay scotch whore!


----------



## lex61

Skinsfan1311 said:


> I'd hit it!
> Is there any kind of age statement on it?
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm an Islay scotch whore!


No, there is no age statement


----------



## Skinsfan1311

lex61 said:


> No, there is no age statement


Thanks! 

Doesn't matter.....I'm still going to try to snag one when we go to a Costco that sells liquor. I've had their vodka, Irish cream and tequila and they're all pretty good.

I'll pick up some of their bourbon to try too.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

A buddy of mine snagged these for me. She lives in KY, and buys them whenever they go on sale for me. She can literally walk to the distillery but, it's cheaper at her local grocery store.


----------



## jmt8706

Great suggestions guys. I picked up a couple at the store. I just tried the Apothic, and it's really good.


----------



## CrustyCat

lex61 said:


> $40 Kirkland Islay Single Malt. I’m a scotch novice, but I’ve paid more for a bottle that I liked less.


I've heard that some of the different Kirkland Scotch is supposed to be pretty good. Somebody has to make it for them. It's a well guarded secret though.


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Knob Creek SiB Reserve.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Tonight’s pour 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Tried the wild buck last night and it was great and I’m not much of a Rye drinker. They make it not far from my house in Weeki Wachee Fla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Bookers Pigskin, neat, with some various cheeses, Parmesan, bleu, and two types of Gouda, before dinner yesterday.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

JrzyHillbilly said:


> Bookers Pigskin, neat, with some various cheeses, Parmesan, bleu, and two types of Gouda, before dinner yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love cheese with a good wine. Never tried with whisky. What are your thoughts on the combination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

CgarDann said:


> Love cheese with a good wine. Never tried with whisky. What are your thoughts on the combination
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time I tried cheese with whiskey which is why I tried several. I thought the bleu cheese with Bookers was excellent. The other cheeses were good with Bookers. My initial opinion is that strong flavorful cheeses would go with whiskies with strong flavors and character. Milder cheeses would go better milder flavored whiskies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGnome

JrzyHillbilly said:


> cheese


I'm from Wisconsin originally. I have never found a food or beverage that doesn't pair well with cheese.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Latest haul...went on a mini-spree with Mom at the package store...everything I bought was on sale. No way I was passing up Woodford rye at $21.95, Laphroaig 10 yr at $38.95, Ardbeg 10 yr $44.95 or Maker's Cask strength at $42.95. All tax free 😁
The prices aren't always the best there, (Lagavulin 16 yr at $120.00 is a hard pass), but the sale prices are usually pretty damn good. The Baby Hudson has always intrigued me, but I refused to pay $50.00 for it. At sale price of $37.95, I snagged a couple. It's discontinued and renamed, hence the sale price. Cracked one open last night and it ain't bad.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Found an Angel's Envy barrel pick while on vacation in Florida. The owner let me try some.







I like it so much, I bought two 😉


----------



## Skinsfan1311

This is a perfect day for a freezer whiskey cocktail. It's a basic Mojito, with corn whiskey instead of rum.


----------



## Olecharlie

One of my favorites @Skinsfan1311 
reasonably priced as well.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> One of my favorites @Skinsfan1311
> reasonably priced as well.


Got that right!
It's a staple in our freezer.
That oily, corn forward goodness, scratches an itch that some of the pricier whiskeys can't.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Latest haul...went on a mini-spree with Mom at the package store...everything I bought was on sale. No way I was passing up Woodford rye at $21.95, Laphroaig 10 yr at $38.95, Ardbeg 10 yr $44.95 or Maker's Cask strength at $42.95. All tax free 😁
> The prices aren't always the best there, (Lagavulin 16 yr at $120.00 is a hard pass), but the sale prices are usually pretty damn good. The Baby Hudson has always intrigued me, but I refused to pay $50.00 for it. At sale price of $37.95, I snagged a couple. It's discontinued and renamed, hence the sale price. Cracked one open last night and it ain't bad.
> 
> View attachment 307942


You got Class Bro!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Woodford Reserve rye.
It's pretty much the only whiskey that I like from Woodford. We toured the distillery a couple of years ago. It's beautiful, and a great tour, so I want to like their other products...but I don't..


----------



## Olecharlie

Woodinville Port cask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> Woodinville Port cask
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice!
I've tried a couple different iterations of Woodinville, and love them both.
I have a cask strength bottle, from a pick that a buddy of mine did, and it tastes like cherry cola, in a very good way


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Great choice!
> I've tried a couple different iterations of Woodinville, and love them both.
> I have a cask strength bottle, from a pick that a buddy of mine did, and it tastes like cherry cola, in a very good way


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> View attachment 308754


It's crazy good!


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Mmmmm-mmmm-good!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Blanton’s and the bottle is getting low!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Grabbed this today 124 proof









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## Aimless1

My version of roughing while tent camping


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Aimless1 said:


> My version of roughing while tent camping


I like your style 👍 What is that "Cigarism" ashtray thingy?


----------



## Aimless1

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> What is that "Cigarism" ashtray thingy?


Reversable ashtray. I liike use it as a travel ashtray. If you order be forewarned they come from China and take months to receive.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Not sold in Oregon (yet) so I had to get it from Cali.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Aimless1 said:


> Reversable ashtray. I liike use it as a travel ashtray. If you order be forewarned they come from China and take months to receive.


*Side note:*
So I checked out the Cigarism web site and saw two items I liked: The carbon fiber travel tube and cigar stand (black) so I bought them both from Amazon for free shipping and they were in my grubby hands in three days (the tube was cheaper on Amazon as well!). Here's my review of the cigar stand: Cigarism Carbon Fiber Cigar Stand 

Keep an eye out on the Cigar Accessory Reviews forum and I'll post my thoughts on the cigar tube.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...📺


----------



## CgarDann

Total Wine is a very dangerous place to visit

This is for my wife 










So I can enjoy these


























And these are store picks single barrel. Angels Envy is signed by the distiller. @Olecharlie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Old Forester Rye


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Total Wine is a very dangerous place to visit
> 
> This is for my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can enjoy these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are store picks single barrel. Angels Envy is signed by the distiller. @Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got Class Dan the Man!
Love the Bleached white oak floor.
I guess only a carpenter would notice that!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

We went peach picking yesterday. Making some peach bourbon for peach Old Fashioneds.


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Total Wine is a very dangerous place to visit
> 
> This is for my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can enjoy these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are store picks single barrel. Angels Envy is signed by the distiller. @Olecharlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wait...4 for the wife and 19 for you??? damn...mine would be pissed to no end


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s been a while since I had Angel’s Envy and its a favorite.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Picked this up today at a local store. Little pricey but is is 18yr old

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

bowhunter444 said:


> Picked this up today at a local store. Little pricey but is is 18yr old
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What did it go for ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

CgarDann said:


> What did it go for ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


164.50 with Nj tax 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bowhunter444 said:


> 164.50 with Nj tax
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Here is the best price I could find in NY. The add sales tax











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Here is the best price I could find in NY. The add sales tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, that better be some awesome whiskey
Guess I’m glad I don’t drink anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Damn, that better be some awesome whiskey
> Guess I’m glad I don’t drink anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's very smooth sipping bourbon. MSRP on a bottle is $150

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

bowhunter444 said:


> 164.50 with Nj tax
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is not a bad price, all things considered. Not much over MSRP


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I was searching for a low ABV beer, (I'm the DD for a pre-season tailgate tonight), and came across this. As an old-school Metal head, I had to have it. I developed a fondness for British beer and ales a few years back, when we visited the UK. It's tough to find flavorful beer, with low alchol, but the Brits have managed to do it. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> View attachment 310337


What are your thoughts. As a Russian myself we are very particular on the vodka we drink straight up or in martinis made with mostly vodka. One I highly recommend is Beluga Allure. Best one in the line for the price 



https://belugagroup.ru/upload/iblock/f50/f506ddda0985120981d28e1d23ca6b17.jpg




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> What are your thoughts. As a Russian myself we are very particular on the vodka we drink straight up or in martinis made with mostly vodka. One I highly recommend is Beluga Allure. Best one in the line for the price
> 
> 
> 
> https://belugagroup.ru/upload/iblock/f50/f506ddda0985120981d28e1d23ca6b17.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved it Dan i stopped by today and they where sold out.
If i ever get out of here and to Brooklyn.
I will bring you a bottle.
The owner said more should be coming.
Lots of great Vodka coming out of Russia these days he said.
I said to him to me all great Vodka always came from Russia.
When he saw that i was not a fad Vodka drinker he shared the inside info.
So i grabbed this one made in the Ukraine.
I am a big fan of Russian Vodka , Polish Potato Vodka , This is my first Ukrainian .


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

I get a kick out of the "Gluten Free" labeling  I wonder when I'll see "Carb Free" on my scotch & rum labels 😋


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Ukrainian Vodka is right up there with the Russian.
Very nice for a Martini.
Pairs well with a Padron.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Wasn't sure what to drink.
I saw the glass and it made the decision easy😅


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of friends stopped by.
Hurricane party it is.
Found a new Polish Potato Vodka.


----------



## Rondo

Xtabentun
Mayan liquor my wife enjoys when we’re in Cancun. Tomorrow’s her birthday so I got her a couple bottles.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Xtabentun
> Mayan liquor my wife enjoys when we’re in Cancun. Tomorrow’s her birthday so I got her a couple bottles.
> View attachment 310447


 Happy Birthday !


----------



## MattT

Something for the wife, something for me. Guess which ones mine. Hint, it's not the other two...









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

MattT said:


> Something for the wife, something for me. Guess which ones mine. Hint, it's not the other two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Jefferson’s makes awesome bourbon. Try aged at sea next time. Those are even better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

CgarDann said:


> Jefferson’s makes awesome bourbon. Try aged at sea next time. Those are even better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw Ocean and heard it was good. Thats next on my list 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

MattT said:


> I saw Ocean and heard it was good. Thats next on my list
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Matt, Danny introduced me to Jefferson’s Ocean aged at sea. After a sample I bought a bottle! I sent him a sample of Angel’s Envy and he bought a few bottles lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Picked a couple of new to me and one of my favorites 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Redbreast is great. Let me know what you think about the other one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> You did well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had the 4? Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Have you had the 4? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had the 4. But from what heard it’s the best of the releases 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Always a good pour! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Started making my apple pie for giving as gifts for the holidays









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

what do you do freeze em for three months? LOL!


----------



## bowhunter444

TonyBrooklyn said:


> what do you do freeze em for three months? LOL!


Nope put in fridge. Needs about 2 months for the flavors to blend

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I'm gonna miss this one when it's gone.
Good thing I have few more in the bunker 😁


----------



## MattT

Not really a purchase, more of a liquid bomb that showed up on my doorstep the other day courtesy of @BlueRidgePuffer 
Make one little comment and Kablamo...

A nice Halloween treat. Thanks again.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Man! You lucky folks have got all the Eagle Rare that Louisiana is missing. Checked Total Wine, no bottles within 200 miles, all my normal spots empty.


----------



## MattT

[email protected] said:


> Man! You lucky folks have got all the Eagle Rare that Louisiana is missing. Checked Total Wine, no bottles within 200 miles, all my normal spots empty.


2019, I could pretty much find it anywhere in Michigan. Even in grocery stores. Since then, it's a ghost.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Shhheeeeeit. At least people see ghost, Eagle Rare is like a fart in the wind.
And I just recently found out there’s a 1.75L bottle!!!!

But at least I’ve always got a jug of Tito’s on hand.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

[email protected] said:


> Man! You lucky folks have got all the Eagle Rare that Louisiana is missing. Checked Total Wine, no bottles within 200 miles, all my normal spots empty.





MattT said:


> 2019, I could pretty much find it anywhere in Michigan. Even in grocery stores. Since then, it's a ghost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


I remember, about 10-15 years ago, (time flies ), that the liquor store next to the 7-11 in West Dover Vt, (Mt Snow), had it on sale for $19.99 a bottle. I bought a couple of cases, and gifted most of it to friends and family. 

The only way I'll drink it, is cut with a splash of Stagg Jr., which makes it exceptional. 

That being said, I do have a 375ml barrel pick that I haven't cracked yet. Reading your posts make me want to open it and re-visit this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

"cull eela" Smokey peat and salt air.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

The missus got this for me the other day.









I prefer this to the typical 12y.o. most others drink.


----------



## Aimless1

Balvenie is a very drinkable. Enjoy!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Just visited the folks, down in Va, and picked these up at the package store in base. Prices, (for the most part), are very good and, as always, tax-free


----------



## Olecharlie

[email protected] said:


> Man! You lucky folks have got all the Eagle Rare that Louisiana is missing. Checked Total Wine, no bottles within 200 miles, all my normal spots empty.


Eagle Rare here is allocated and isn’t put on the shelves here. Blanton’s same and Little Book with a few more. I call Nick and have him pull a bottle from the back, he puts my name on it and sits under the checkout counter. They just started this with ER a couple months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Fella I know called me today. Said he had a couple bottles of Eagle Rare. I got 5











and after reading about oak and eden on Cigar Federation, finally same fella grabbed me a bottle also.

Gonna break out the glasses tonight. And I’d like a fire, but we are at temporary housing since the hurricane and not sure how the neighbors handle fires.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> Eagle Rare here is allocated and isn’t put on the shelves here. Blanton’s same and Little Book with a few more. I call Nick and have him pull a bottle from the back, he puts my name on it and sits under the checkout counter. They just started this with ER a couple months ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much are they charging for the Blanton's & Eagle Rare, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## [email protected]

My part of Louisiana, Eagle is $30 and Blantons $65, plus tax.....when you can find it at retail locations.


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> How much are they charging for the Blanton's & Eagle Rare, if you don't mind my asking?


The last two bottles I picked up was Blanton’s $61 and Eagle Rare $39


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> The last two bottles I picked up was Blanton’s $61 and Eagle Rare $39
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given the current state of bourbon, those prices aren't too obscene. 
Not a big fan of either, but I've seen people pay a helluva lot more for 'em. I remember hemming & hawing over the $50.00 price tag for Blanton's a few years back, when buying it as a gift 😅


----------



## GunnyJ

Read good things about the Mount Gay so I thought I'd give it a try (haven't yet). The Founders IPA is a 2018 release and the Epic Imperial Stout is a 2019 release...might have those in 2 or 3 years. And the Mad Elf is part of a years old experiment of comparing them through the years. I have 5 or 6 from 2015 and a bomber from 2010. It's just good fun to compare the different vintages and how much they change over time.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Weekend at the coast supply. The Fireball is added to fresh, unfiltered apple cider.


----------



## Ken C.

I just love this hazy, citrusy ale, and I’m down to my last Heady Topper. That’ll be for Christmas or New Year. I don’t foresee a trip to mid VT anytime soon.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Celebrating a very unexpected win today with a bottle kill.


----------



## JrzyHillbilly

Redbreast 12










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Got a few things today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Got a few things today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul!
The Belle Meade is really good. Please post your thoughts on it, and the RedBreast, after you've cracked them.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Not a fan of Redbreast 12 myself.


----------



## Gumby-cr

All 4 packs


----------



## CgarDann

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Nice haul!
> The Belle Meade is really good. Please post your thoughts on it, and the RedBreast, after you've cracked them.
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Tried the Lustau the other day. I enjoyed it. I think it has the underneath smoothness of the 12yr. With additional complexity and spiciness mixed in for good measure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

CgarDann said:


> Tried the Lustau the other day. I enjoyed it. I think it has the underneath smoothness of the 12yr. With additional complexity and spiciness mixed in for good measure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
It sounds like it has what the 12yr is lacking. I have a hard time finding an Irish whiskey that I really, really like.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Latest haul.
I bought a small bottle of Old Tub, a few years back at the Beam Distillery, when it was a "distillery only" offering. It's got that signature Beam funk with that I really like. They started selling it nationwide a couple years ago. Our local LS tries to sell it for $39.99. I like it, but not at that price point. While I was visiting PA, it was on sale at a state liquor store for $16.99. Apparently, one of them sprung a leak
The JDSBBP is a store-pick from one of my favorite LS, that I hit every time I'm in the area. I buy one every time I stop in. This stuff is crazy good and it's only a matter of time before people "discover" it. The Ezra Brooks is also a store pick. This place has stellar picks and good prices. The JD is $5.00 less than retail.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreBeer

Always have been a beer guy since forever although lately have been experimenting with Cognac for the past year or so and quickly discovered this can become an expensive hobby. LOL! Must have bought at least 60 bottles to date ranging from $12 - $200 so I have a nice collection going.

Rarely drink the higher-end stuff while smoking as that's kind of a waste. Anyhow, what I've found to be the best low-end Cognac (actually labeled a brandy) is St. Remy VSOP. About $15 and great (a must try). If tasting this blindly, I would have guessed its a $40+ bottle easily. I'll pour a few ounces of that into a flask and take a beer or two with a nice cigar out to my smoking room everyday (shed with heat in backyard). I've found this to be excellent and is what I'm preparing to do now. Just received some Fuente Anejo's today, so if they test out okay might light up one of those.


----------



## Olecharlie

Last Variety pack Kroger had and on sale too!! Haven’t had the Xpermient or the Avenger. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Finishing my last pour of Uncle Nearest











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Just snagged these. 
I've never had the Old Forester BIB, so I'm really looking forward to trying it.
I'm sipping on the RR 10yr, as I type this, and it's an excellent pour.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Latest haul.
Been looking for the Rare Breed rye for months,and finally found some while visiting the package store at the Navy PX.


----------



## MoreBeer

Remy Martin 1738 Cognac. This is one hell of a cognac boys...a must try. About $55 but more than worth it. Some places charge a bit more. In fact, if I had blind tasted this without ever having it prior, would have guessed its a $100 bottle easily.


----------



## MoreBeer

Today a post of what I'm drinking and also what I picked up today. First... ABK6 VSOP, only $33 at Total Wine & More in Eatontown NJ, its a winner and a VSOP of the year in 2020...go figure?

Second... one of my favorite low cost cognac/brandy... St. Remy XO, at about $20 is an absolute steal. If you see it....buy it.

Third..."and what I'm drinking now", Martell VSOP. This cognac is like drinking liquid silk and at only $55 or so, VERY close to many substantially higher cost XO cognac's.

Have had all three of these previously...just some fresh stock for the shelves.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

My cheap-ass has contemplated this one a few times, but the price causes my inner "cheap bastard" to resist. I finally pulled the trigger, at $88.00 tax free, to see what it's all about.
Well....it's a finished bourbon, (which I'm not a big fan...I've only had one that I like...a Backbone Barrel proofer store pick that was finished in Jamaican rum barrels), and man the rum certainly dominates here. This juice is almost cloyingly sweet. The only thing that saves it is the MGP rye distillate hovering in the background. It's too sweet for me, but it certainly has its place and will make a very good dessert pour. 
Mrs. Skinsfan, (a huge rye fan), likes it , and that's good enough for me.
This one will sit on the shelf for years. I


----------



## Olecharlie

A Gift


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I need to stay out of those package stores🤣


----------



## [email protected]

I heard the new Evan Williams 1783 90 proof is the Bees Knees. I’ve got to remember to grab a bottle next round at the shop!


----------



## MoreBeer

Martell Blue Swift. First a little info on this.... I'm a big cognac guy and easily have 80+ bottles of cognac ranging from $12 - $200+. I'm also a big fan of Martell Congac...their VS, VSOP and the extremely $$$ and elusive XO are all fantastic and among my favorites. Martell makes excellent cognac. So, this Blue Swift, although a VSOP cognac, is technically not a cognac as its aged in bourbon barrels (as if we need more things aged in bourbon barrels). They call it a "Spirit Drink" which is an atrocious name.

For years I've been looking at this at not buying, as its really not a pure cognac and its not exactly a bargain at $50 seeing its not a pure VSOP. But, since Martell makes fabulous cognac, I decided to pull the trigger today and buy it.

So.....what do I think? Well, if you take a few ounces of decent cognac and add a half ounce of Jack Daniels, badabing....you now have Martell Blue Swift. Unlike bourbon barrel aged tobacco, this does taste like its been hanging out in bourbon barrels. Would I buy it again? No. Will the rest of the bottle go to waste? Of course not. It tastes good, although I was expecting more, especially from Martell.

Happy New Year To All!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Mrs. Skinsfan outdid herself.








Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

You know how there is Kahlua (rum & coffee liqueur)? Well, this limited edition of Jameson Cold Brew is the Kahlua idea but with whiskey instead of rum. So, if you want to make an Irish Coffee then here it is -- minus the sugar -- in a bottle. One of the local liquor stores was having a tasting and this wasn't too bad so I got the bottle. I've made cold brew coffee many times myself and really like it so this seemed to be up my alley.

From the bottle the aroma has no whiskey notes, just cold brewed coffee. In the glass, from a fresh pour, you'll get the whiskey smell but after a couple of minutes that becomes more of a back-note with the sweet, cold brew coffee aroma taking center stage.

Sipping it neat (no water, no ice, room temp) there definitely is the cold brew flavor _and_ Irish whiskey notes. It's not harsh but I didn't find the flavor too exciting. It does go better into a cup o' joe, giving the coffee a little kick without a harsh whiskey dominance.

On a whim, while writing this, I added a dash of brown sugar and that's what it needed for a slightly more enjoyable sipper.

Overall, this is a mixer and not a sipper -- like Kahlua can be -- in my opinion or at least on a regular basis like other whiskies.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Mrs. Skinsfan and I had a little fun with some of the Maker's Mark Ambassador SWAG, that we've gotten over the years. We broke in the new card table, with the puzzle.

Here's to wishing everyone a great year!


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Smooth according to my wife who drank it 'neat' (no cream nor sugar 😄) so that's a big complement from a woman who is not a regular coffee drinker. Ground beans do have a blueberry aroma. First sip has a blueberry flavor. Overall nice richness and smoothness with little to no bitterness. This is great stuff  too bad it's limited 
BTW, this is NOT a flavored coffee.








Ethiopian Super Natural


----------



## Olecharlie

I like my Scotch and Bourbon but with a Maduro I enjoy a beer sometimes. I just can’t find that perfect beer since I left Germany. 
I’ve tried and like a few IPA’s, Lagers, Porters. Haven’t found a Stout that I want to repeat. Any suggestions? 

Trying this Toasted Bock for the first time it’s pretty good but still looking…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Olecharlie said:


> I like my Scotch and Bourbon but with a Maduro I enjoy a beer sometimes. I just can’t find that perfect beer since I left Germany.
> I’ve tried and like a few IPA’s, Lagers, Porters. Haven’t found a Stout that I want to repeat. Any suggestions?
> 
> Trying this Toasted Bock for the first time it’s pretty good but still looking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same issue, many moons ago, when we left Europe. It was tough to find great beer stateside, (at least in the early 80's)
.
As far as stouts go, here are my "go-to's"
Guinness Foreign Extra Stout is very good
The Extra Stout is really good too, but the Foreign Extra is much better. Don't confuse it with the standard Stout, which is nitro-infused and creamy.
Heavy Seas Peg Leg stout is fantastic. I don't know where you hail from, but it's available up and down the East Coast
Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout is a good one too.
Yuengling Dark Brewed Porter is surprisingly good too.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Olecharlie said:


> I like my Scotch and Bourbon but with a Maduro I enjoy a beer sometimes. I just can’t find that perfect beer since I left Germany.
> I’ve tried and like a few IPA’s, Lagers, Porters. Haven’t found a Stout that I want to repeat. Any suggestions?
> ...


If you can stand the rain and cooler temps then Oregon & Washington are a mecca of micro-breweries where you can get the whole spectrum of beers. An uncle of mine who was very into beer lived in Missouri and loved coming out here when he could because of the great selections about. I believe Rogue Ales was one of his favorites. See if you can find them locally or if a liquor store can get them.


----------



## talisker10

Glendronach 15 & roasted chestnuts. Great combo


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I purchased the 16 year and the Rebel.
Our son gifted me the Offerman bottle.
He's a good boy 😁


----------



## Olecharlie

The Extra Foreign Stout is no where to be found. This Extra is very good. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Skinsfan1311 said:


> I had the same issue, many moons ago, when we left Europe. It was tough to find great beer stateside, (at least in the early 80's)
> .
> As far as stouts go, here are my "go-to's"
> Guinness Foreign Extra Stout is very good
> The Extra Stout is really good too, but the Foreign Extra is much better. Don't confuse it with the standard Stout, which is nitro-infused and creamy.
> Heavy Seas Peg Leg stout is fantastic. I don't know where you hail from, but it's available up and down the East Coast
> Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout is a good one too.
> Yuengling Dark Brewed Porter is surprisingly good too.


Thanks for the recommendation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> The Extra Foreign Stout is no where to be found. This Extra is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the difference between the extra stout, and the regular stout?


----------



## GunnyJ

Skinsfan1311 said:


> View attachment 315004


What's the Fusion's number in the series? I've seen #6 in stores lately but haven't seen any reviews on it.


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> What is the difference between the extra stout, and the regular stout?


I think skinfan explained it pretty well a couple post above. This extra stout is the only one that I’ve had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> I think skinfan explained it pretty well a couple post above. This extra stout is the only one that I’ve had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must have scrolled past his replay, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## lex61

I don’t know if you can find it in your neck of the woods, but I really enjoy Left Hand Milk Stout Nitro. It’s brewed in Colorado so it’s in all the stores around here.

I’m also a big fan of Anchor Porter, though that’s getting more difficult to find around here.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Wife sent me to the store for dinner supplies.....

made a nice little discovery at the Liqour counter.


----------



## MattT

Courtesy of @BlueRidgePuffer. Twisted my arm into cracking it open. He wasn't joking either...good stuff.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Some good old Dickel #12 on the back porch.


----------



## MattT

Had to break open this one for the extended weekend.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## zcziggy

Got me some grape juice today


----------



## GunnyJ

Not so much a "what I'm drinking", rather a "where I'm drinking"...finished the closet bar today. Some before and after pics...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Beautiful job Gunny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> Not so much a "what I'm drinking", rather a "where I'm drinking"...finished the closet bar today. Some before and after pics...
> 
> View attachment 316621
> 
> 
> View attachment 316622
> View attachment 316623
> View attachment 316624


That came out great!!!


----------



## GunnyJ

Thanks guys.


----------



## jmt8706

Great idea for that space.


----------



## Olecharlie

A low carb beer that actually taste like beer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Pounding through the Fishers @BlueRidgePuffer sent. Good stuff...









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GunnyJ said:


> Not so much a "what I'm drinking", rather a "where I'm drinking"...finished the closet bar today. Some before and after pics...
> 
> View attachment 316621
> 
> 
> View attachment 316622
> View attachment 316623
> View attachment 316624


Very nice indeed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Some more grape juice


----------



## zcziggy

Jack's Single Barrel


----------



## MattT

Last of the Savannah 88 @BlueRidgePuffer sent. Really enjoyed it, good stuff. LMK next time sis comes to town there puffer.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@MattT i can get her to send it to me anytime. You just let me know


----------



## MattT

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @MattT i can get her to send it to me anytime. You just let me know


Don't have to tell me twice ..pm sent.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

This sounded good, so I thought I would try it.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Tough to beat for $22


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@[email protected] ill take 2 myself for that price


----------



## MattT

Took a trip down south and picked up a little Kentucky flair. Also reloaded on some Savannah 88 with the help of @BlueRidgePuffer
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

I’ll stick to my Wild Turkey 101 for most of the time. Though I do like a peaty scotch in the winter.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Jack Daniel's Triple Mash in the glass.


----------



## tacket

Pretty decent $35 whiskey from Trader Joe's.









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Gift from a friend. Not bad kinda thin.









Sent from my SM-A136U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Recent weekend haul.









Sent from my SM-A136U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## MFTIC

Latest purchase but for a retiring boss.


----------



## LB Wallace

"Experimenting" with this "brandy". Its interesting and has a similarity to a well aged rum.


----------



## Scap

This stuff is amazing.


----------



## Acidbluelable

Picked up 8 bottles of Rye Whiskey from Standard Proof. Thought I would give them a try
Ginger Rye
Golden Rye (Pineapple)
Red Eye Rye (Coffee)
Straight Rye
Wildflower Rye (Honey Suckle)
Emerald Rye (Fresh Mint)
Cinnamon Spiced Rye
Pecan Rye


----------

